# 27.5+ Frame Compatibility Thread. Post your setup!



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Everyone!

What I would like to accomplish by this thread is a central place for guys and gals to post what rim and B+ tire options they are running on their standard 29er bikes.

I know there is a lot of pics and posts out there concerning B+ platform compatibility, so lets get it all in one place.

Please include pics of your setup.

I will start off.

I have successfully run the 650b Velocity Blunt 35 rims with TrailBlazer 2.8 tires on my Kona Process 111.

















WTB Scraper i45 rim with the TrailBlazer 2.8 tires on my Canfield Yelli Screamy.

























This one with a Fox 36









Santa Cruz Heckler set up B+. WTB Breakout 2.5's on WTB Scraper i45 rims

















Canfield Brothers Riot will clear 2.8's on i45 rims

















Most recently 2016 Canfield Nimble 9 with Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.8's on Atomik Carbon Chubby 43 rims. These are i36

















Please post your setups! If you can include measurements and clearance pictures, it would be even better


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Dude, sick bikes. I look at lots of nice bikes every day on the internet that don't merit comment, but I really like what you've got going on. I bet you're stoked whenever you walk out into your garage. Makes me wonder about 27.5+ on my Honzo, a bike very much like your Yelli...


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone know the biggest 27.5+ combo that will work on a Salsa El Mariachi (with alternator dropouts)? Seems like you could squeeze a pretty big 27.5 tire in there, especially if you swung the dropouts back...


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Jones*

I have a Jones Tai Ti Spaceframe that I am experimenting with 27.5+(fork is an older 100mm spaced truss fork). I built up a set of wheels using Derby 40mm wide(outside) rims. First tires I tried were the WTB Trailblazers, and they fit the frame and fork with room to spare.
















I did not ride the bike like this, as I think the tires are too small and lowered the bottom bracket too much. I then got my hands on a set of Vee Trax Fatty 3.25 tires and mounted them up. The front fit fine in the 100mm truss fork(and would fit with even more clearance in a newer 135 spaced truss fork), but the Trax Fatty on a Derby rim did not fit in the rear, bummer!









So now I await the Panaracer Fat B Nimble 27.5+, which should fall somewhere between the 2 width wise. I will update when I get my hands on one.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

bikeny said:


> I have a Jones Tai Ti Spaceframe that I am experimenting with 27.5+(fork is an older 100mm spaced truss fork). I built up a set of wheels using Derby 40mm wide(outside) rims. First tires I tried were the WTB Trailblazers, and they fit the frame and fork with room to spare.
> 
> View attachment 971886
> 
> ...


What is your BB height at Normally and with the Trail Blazers?


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

mattbryant2 said:


> Makes me wonder about 27.5+ on my Honzo, a bike very much like your Yelli...


Thinking the same thing about my Honzo! Just need to decide on a fork. Have a Yelli too, but I'm good with how it handles with 29's and 140mm so don't want to mess with it.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

kickhorse said:


> Thinking the same thing about my Honzo! Just need to decide on a fork. Have a Yelli too, but I'm good with how it handles with 29's and 140mm so don't want to mess with it.


The fun part is that the B+ wheels give the Yelli (or Honzo or whatever) a different personality. It is for sure smoother as the rear wheel sucks of the trail chatter and the fork seems to have added small bump compliance.

I am running 13.5-14 psi in the rear and 11 psi up front on the Yelli. For the Process111, I had 15 out back and 10 up front.

It turns a very capable bike into more of a playful, fun bike. I don't really know how to put it any differently. Its not so much about going really fast as it is about just having fun. Funny thing is that comparing my Strava times on the Yelli with the B+ tires, I am just as fast if not faster on the DH.

You would just have to try it out and see for yourself. I know for myself that I am loving the B+ option. And thats the nice thing, its and OPTION. I have my carbon shod i9's for those long XC Alpine days when I am trying to keep up with the fast guys and have the B+ days when I want to chill out and have fun climbing and am not in a huge rush. Its just fun.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

dustyduke22 said:


> What is your BB height at Normally and with the Trail Blazers?


Jones bikes have a lowish BB to begin with, but do have an EBB to give some adjustment. Currently, the EBB is set at around 10:00, and the BB height with the Trailblazers was about 11.5". I never measured it with 29er tires, but should be around 12". I do have one spacer I can move from above the headtube to below it, which will raise it a touch.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

mattbryant2 said:


> Dude, sick bikes. I look at lots of nice bikes every day on the internet that don't merit comment, but I really like what you've got going on. I bet you're stoked whenever you walk out into your garage.


Thanks man. I call it "permastoke". Get your Honzo converted and get some pics up


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll chime in:

2012 Tallboy AL clears fine with a Freq i25 and a WTB 2.8. I'm sure it would work fine with a Blunt35 and maybe even a Dually (don't have one to check). The 2012 TB has the most clearance of the 4 bikes I've tried.















2012 Kona Satori clears fine with a Blunt35 and a WTB 2.8... A Dually would probably be pushing it.









2013 Diamondback Mason clears fine with a WTB 2.8 on a Blunt35. Would probably just fit on a Dually.















2012 Transition TransAM would clear a WTB 2.8 on a Dually. A WTB 2.8 on an i45 Scraper is pushing the limits of mud/tire clearance. (Sorry, no pics.)


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks 06HokieMTB,

Will you post up your chart where you have different rim width vs tire width? I know I saw it over on the B+ tire thread somewhere...


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

dustyduke22 said:


> Thanks 06HokieMTB,
> 
> Will you post up your chart where you have different rim width vs tire width? I know I saw it over on the B+ tire thread somewhere...


Gladly.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

06HokieMTB said:


> I'll chime in:
> 
> 2012 Tallboy AL clears fine with a Freq i25 and a WTB 2.8. I'm sure it would work fine with a Blunt35 and maybe even a Dually (don't have one to check). The 2012 TB has the most clearance of the 4 bikes I've tried.


Thanks for the info. I'm thinking I want a SS 29er with 27.5+ wheels. Any idea if a 45mm or 39mm ID rim with 2.8's fit in a SC Highball? Is the overall diameter of a 27.5+ tire ever a factor in a 29er frame or is it just the width that causes issues?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

BXCc said:


> Is the overall diameter of a 27.5+ tire ever a factor in a 29er frame or is it just the width that causes issues?


For the fit, we are talking about the overall width that is causing clearance issues.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

another merlin jones..









jones merlin dropped top tube, but standard geo. trailblazer on 50mm nextie rear, chronicle on 50mm nextie front.


----------



## MISTER HYDE (Feb 4, 2015)

*Trax Fatty*

Trax Fatty and Scraper I45 rims on my custom titanium frame. Space on the Pike is very little but no problem for now. 
Ride is very FUNtastic !  Amazing cornering grip and ROLLS OVER !!!


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

MISTER HYDE said:


> Trax Fatty and Scraper I45 rims on my custom titanium frame. Space on the Pike is very little but no problem for now.
> Ride is very FUNtastic !  Amazing cornering grip and ROLLS OVER !!!
> 
> View attachment 972271


Can you get some clearance shots of the Pike for us? Nice looking ride


----------



## mtbmitch2 (Sep 24, 2007)

DT on his 27 plus Sultan
http://forums.mtbr.com/turner/dave-rippin-27-5-sultan-955340.html


----------



## MISTER HYDE (Feb 4, 2015)

dustyduke22 said:


> Can you get some clearance shots of the Pike for us? Nice looking ride


Photo with the tyre new on a Scraper rim. As you see good space on the bridge but little on the walls.
The Vee TF are very straight on the wall, among the best I've seen, I am surprised ! But when ride there are still small imperceptible contact with the sides that removed the paint on the fork legs but not a problem.

I already had the pike, and so used that, otherwise maybe I would have rated other fork. In any case I had no problems when riding, even with the mud so for now I go with this set, also because the Pike performance are the best :thumbsup:.
Will see what is going on with special B+ forks and hubs in the future.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Greetings from Buenos Aires!

Anyone knows if a Salsa El Mariachi 2014 will run TrailBlazer 2.8 tires with 650b Velocity Blunt 35 rims with any clearance?

Thanks,
Federico


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm afraid we cannot answer that for you.

Have you compared your chainstay clearance against the tire width graph I posted above (post 12)?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

If you measure 330mm from the center of your axle up the chain stay (which is approximately where the center of the casing will be) then measure across using the 66mm casing measurement from the chart you should be able to figure it out.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

06HokieMTB said:


> I'm afraid we cannot answer that for you.
> 
> Have you compared your chainstay clearance against the tire width graph I posted above (post 12)?


Hola 06HokieMTB & Bigwheel!

Unfortunately I don't own the El Mariachi, yet... I'm still analyzing options for a 650b+ steed 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Let me know when you find out. I've got a 2014 El Mariachi too (in my possession), but haven't had a chance to measure it yet.


----------



## WheelieWonka (Aug 27, 2003)

Trax Fatty 3.25 mounted on a 35mm Velocity Blunt rim on a Surly 1X1. I had to set the gearing to make it fit. So 34 X 18 which is perfect for most of what I ride. .


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Just as a heads up to everyone, it looks like the Trailblazer 2.8's are about a month out. The end is in sight


----------



## WheelieWonka (Aug 27, 2003)

Just got an email from WTB saying it would not be out until mid-May at best...


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like we can add a Turner Sultan to the mix.

Fairly narrow Enve M70 rims, but B+ none the less with Vee Trax Fatty


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

*Singular*

For us rgid fans both the Singular Swift and Gryphon can fit the B+ tires.
this one is very tempting for me









mike


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

senor_mikey said:


> For us rgid fans both the Singular Swift and Gryphon can fit the B+ tires.
> this one is very tempting for me
> mike


Are those Duallys on both ends of that bike? If so, I'd like to see a rear clearance pic. Very interesting.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

senor_mikey said:


> For us rgid fans both the Singular Swift and Gryphon can fit the B+ tires.
> this one is very tempting for me
> 
> View attachment 974425
> ...


monstercross has been redefined. lovely bike.


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

Slow Danger said:


> Are those Duallys on both ends of that bike? If so, I'd like to see a rear clearance pic. Very interesting.


Yes, Dually's. They same the TF's will only fit SS. But the WTB TB and Panaracers FBN will fit with 1x10's.

mike


----------



## Ralph (Aug 22, 2014)

dustyduke22 said:


> Thanks man. I call it "permastoke". Get your Honzo converted and get some pics up


Dusty, do you think a FatBNimble on the Scraper rim would fit your Yelli?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Ralph said:


> Dusty, do you think a FatBNimble on the Scraper rim would fit your Yelli?


Based on current measurements of the tire, I don't see why it wouldn't fit. It would be another great option where you could still use the i45 rims.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

WheelieWonka said:


> Just got an email from WTB saying it would not be out until mid-May at best...


Just got a box of 10 Trailblazers from WTB. I am glad things didn't take as long as they thought.


----------



## shmtastic (Aug 10, 2014)

Bigwheel said:


> If you measure 330mm from the center of your axle up the chain stay (which is approximately where the center of the casing will be) then measure across using the 66mm casing measurement from the chart you should be able to figure it out.


I don't have my 29er on hand right now, but that measurement isn't making sense this early morning. That would be 13 inches from the axle.. Wouldn't that be 26" rim? I'm going to be measuring later on.. Is there a chart with tire height to ensure the tire clears the chainstay cross member as well?

Shm

EDIT: just measured a dually 29" I haven't had laced yet, diameter of 25". Should have thought before posting, but hey, I'm awake now! Still trying to think this through for a 29 specialized camber comp for B+ though..


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

Re: El Mariachi

I just put the Trailblazers on a set of fairly narrow Inferno 27 rims on my El Mar. According to Sun-Ringle they are 22.3mm internal. With that combo and the dropouts all the way forward I have ~3/8" between the frame and tire at the closest point. If I interpolate from the table above they should clear with the Blunts just fine.


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

06HokieMTB said:


> Gladly.
> 
> View attachment 972161


Am I reading the chart correctly? It looks like the trailblazer 2.8 is measuring narrower than a 29X2.4?


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

Not only that but the casing is narrower than the tread as well. Appears to be off a bit.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I tried three 29er frames in the past two days and a Reba Race 29 and a Fox Float 29 with my Vee Trax 3.25s fitted to i20 rims (which limited the inflated width to 72.5mm tread / 69.9mm casing). Frames were a 2008 GT Peace 9R Multi, a 2015 Salsa El-Mariachi and a 2010 Niner Air9. In all cases they fit into the dropouts to secure the QR but the side knobs made contact with the stays (seat on niner, chain on other two). Inflated diameter was slightly less than a WTB Weirwolf 29 x 2.3. Pictured is the GT with the wheel fitted. It does also mean that these frames should fit something like a WTB Trailblazer 2.8 or a Vee Trax 2.8 as they'll be smaller in diameter still and the rim dimensions can be exploited to shrink the casing/tread width in a bit (just as I used an undersized rim to check fittings with this top end of the B+ width options). The Reba didn't fit the wheel/tire at all, but the Fox did with plenty of room so the Vee Trax 2.8 even on a 50mm rim should be great.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

twowheelfunman said:


> Am I reading the chart correctly? It looks like the trailblazer 2.8 is measuring narrower than a 29X2.4?


That is correct. The tire is designed like many fat tires, with more casing than tread width for maximum air volume not maximum contact patch. Continental tires are typically the same way as are a host of other WTB models. Problem is in a rock strike, things that make it past the tread will find the sidewalls. I prefer my tires with more tread than casing (even if its very close like the Vee Trax Fatty with only a couple millimeters difference).


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

The WTB's tread is only around 2.25-2.3, but it's casing is much wider. It's not intended to be like a 2.4x29er, rather it's intended to put a big volume tire in place of a 29er tire/wheel.



TBarnaby said:


> Not only that but the casing is narrower than the tread as well. Appears to be off a bit.


lol. Have another look. Every single 2.8 casing number is wider than the tread number. Which is exactly how this tire was designed.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

How about a Salsa Horsethief with a "downgrade" to 27.5+ ? Thoughts?


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

06HokieMTB said:


> lol. Have another look. Every single 2.8 casing number is wider than the tread number. Which is exactly how this tire was designed.


You're right, not sure what what I was seeing last night. Thanks.


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

*2012 Rumblefish works great*









Nice clearance using wide lightning wheels, trailblazer tires front and rear. Wouldn't want to go any larger with rear tire but I already want the Nobby Nic 3.0 in front.

I also have wide lightning 29er wheels using an Ardent 2.4 in front and the trailblazer is not mean enough in front for me.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

twowheelfunman said:


> View attachment 982105
> 
> 
> the trailblazer is not mean enough in front for me.


What pressure are you running up front? I was skeptical at first, then I dropped the pressure to ~10-12 psi and it completely changed the handling of the tire.

If you haven't tried low psi, give it a shot.


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

*2015 Trek Farley 8 set up as 27.5+*

Here is my Farley with 40mm Nextie rims and the Fatty Trax 27.5x3.25 tires.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

^^^Nice Farley 8 dougmint!

Two more full sus 29ers worth mentioning and possible candidates with nice slack geometry and already all-stars below!:

https://www.transitionbikes.com/2015/Bikes_Smuggler.cfm

Banshee Bikes » Phantom, 29", Trail, supercharged mountain bikes for sale


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

NH Mtbiker said:


> ^^^Nice Farley 8 dougmint!
> 
> Two more full sus 29ers worth mentioning and possible candidates with nice slack geometry and already all-stars below!:
> 
> ...


These are possible options, but have you actually fit the B+ tires in the frames? We want to make sure we test the setup before we toss them in the thread.

If you have not, hopefully someone with a Smuggler or Phantom will help us figure out if they will work.

I hope they do, they are sweet rides...


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

dustyduke22 said:


> What pressure are you running up front? I was skeptical at first, then I dropped the pressure to ~10-12 psi and it completely changed the handling of the tire.
> 
> If you haven't tried low psi, give it a shot.


How's about if you think that a fat, B+ front wheel leads to slow, sluggish and cumbersome handling?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

06HokieMTB said:


> How's about if you think that a fat, B+ front wheel leads to slow, sluggish and cumbersome handling?


With the right rim, I would say that the sluggish handling is sorted. I don't feel my front is slow or sluggish at all. But I also have a i45


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like we can add the Transition Smuggler to the B+ compatible list. Thanks to LyNx over on the Transition Forum


__
http://instagr.am/p/xlMXiJuq-F/


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Also, the Specialezed Enduro 29er is also B+ friendly.

Here is a good write up by Enduro Magazine. They even have a pretty large B+ tire on there too 









Here is a cool vid as well

Exclusive | First Ride: Specialized Enduro with 6Fattie 27.5+ tyres | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine


----------



## dea1276 (Jun 13, 2013)

twowheelfunman said:


> View attachment 982105
> 
> 
> Nice clearance using wide lightning wheels, trailblazer tires front and rear. Wouldn't want to go any larger with rear tire but I already want the Nobby Nic 3.0 in front.
> ...


Nice Has anyone seen 27+ on the Remedy 29er?


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

dustyduke22 said:


> These are possible options, but have you actually fit the B+ tires in the frames? We want to make sure we test the setup before we toss them in the thread.
> 
> If you have not, hopefully someone with a Smuggler or Phantom will help us figure out if they will work.
> 
> I hope they do, they are sweet rides...


I don't have a Phantom to test fit B+ tires on, but there is a B+ thread for Banshee Primes and Phantoms (linked below) where people report 81mm of clearance on the chainstays and seatstays for both frames. Nobody posting there seems to have tried B+ but there are pictures of Phantoms running 29+ Knards and Chronicles in that thread. I'd be stunned if everything smaller than a VTF didn't fit.

http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/b-prime-phantom-lets-talk-about-939538.html


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

dustyduke22 said:


> Looks like we can add the Transition Smuggler to the B+ compatible list. Thanks to LyNx over on the Transition Forum
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/xlMXiJuq-F/


Well crap, there goes the next paycheck...


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

dustyduke22 said:


> Looks like we can add the Transition Smuggler to the B+ compatible list. Thanks to LyNx over on the Transition Forum
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/xlMXiJuq-F/


Look Ma, no boost!


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Bigwheel said:


> Look Ma, no boost!


ya, and it looks like there is a Stans Hugo on there too. That means those chainstays have some pretty awesome clearance if you can fit a 52mm rim back there.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

The B+ that I rode was prior to Boost and had zero issues with the chainstays, tucked rear, chainline, etc. It's totally bogus.


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't believe boost is bogus because you can get a 2.8 that's designed for existing 29ers to fit the rear but probably not 3.0 or 3.25 which you would need a wider "boost" front and rear for.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Still not true. The B+ I rode was standard front and rear (15mm front, 12x142 rear) and is currently running the new Vee Trax F attywith space to spare...


----------



## Tracer650 (Nov 19, 2012)

I put a trail blazer 2.8 in the back of a lapierre zesty 29 and the zesty 650. I had it on a normal oem mavic 319 rim. Plenty of room in both frames. A proper 50 mm rim may change that but I still think it would be fine. Compared the 2.8 trail blazer to a vigalante 29x 2.3 and a mountain King 27.5x 2.4. The 2.8 in a similar width rim doesn't really appear to be much fatter. The plus size tire is slightly smaller diameter then the 29er and only a smidge taller then the standard 27.5. I'll be more impressed with a purpose built bike that can handle a 3.0-3.25 width


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Tracer650 said:


> I put a trail blazer 2.8 in the back of a lapierre zesty 29 and the zesty 650. I had it on a normal oem mavic 319 rim. Plenty of room in both frames. A proper 50 mm rim may change that but I still think it would be fine. Compared the 2.8 trail blazer to a vigalante 29x 2.3 and a mountain King 27.5x 2.4. The 2.8 in a similar width rim doesn't really appear to be much fatter. The plus size tire is slightly smaller diameter then the 29er and only a smidge taller then the standard 27.5. I'll be more impressed with a purpose built bike that can handle a 3.0-3.25 width


A trailblazer on a 19mm rim will not do any justice for you or for the tire. WTB recommends a minimum of 25mm internal width for the TB tires. That's also where you start seeing the benefits. Throw a 30mm internal rim on there and your impressions will change.

The TB comes into its own on wider rims


----------



## Tracer650 (Nov 19, 2012)

dustyduke22 said:


> A trailblazer on a 19mm rim will not do any justice for you or for the tire. WTB recommends a minimum of 25mm internal width for the TB tires. That's also where you start seeing the benefits. Throw a 30mm internal rim on there and your impressions will change.
> 
> The TB comes into its own on wider rims


Yes I fully understand that however for conversion bikes if you have to have a b plus swap at least people will know they can use it with a regular rim and get similar profile to standard aggressive all mountain type tires. I still don't think it's going to gain any extra height maybe a bit more width. I may have missed it but is there a photo of a caliper measuring the 2.8 on a 35mm rim?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Tracer650 said:


> Yes I fully understand that however for conversion bikes if you have to have a b plus swap at least people will know they can use it with a regular rim and get similar profile to standard aggressive all mountain type tires. I still don't think it's going to gain any extra height maybe a bit more width. I may have missed it but is there a photo of a caliper measuring the 2.8 on a 35mm rim?


2.8 on a 45mm rim yes. Not a 35mm


----------



## phantom_309 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Banshee Paradox v2 27+*

Finished last night. SUPER pumped.
Carbon cycle hookless rims 35mm (very happy with these, seal up so smooth) - tons of space in frame.
Fork is RS 29er sektor 130mm
Ride report up next.


----------



## Auzyman (Oct 23, 2014)

Dude that looks so clean, nice ride


----------



## Hootbmx (Feb 20, 2012)

*2015 Honzo Plus Size*


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Saw a dude on the trail today who had a Salsa Fargo set up B+ with Hugos and 2.8 Trailblazers. Plenty of clearance there, MAYBE able to go wider. I didn't have a camera with me at the time, so no pics.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Bucksaw B+


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

I posted this in another (probably wrong) thread. But, the Beargrease is a great candidate for plus.


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

*Fat B Nimble 9*

Gen 1 Nimble 9 with FBNs on Velocity P35s front and back. Clearance is pretty minimal on both the fork and frame, but I haven't had any rubbing issues so far. I don't have a gauge that reads well at low pressure, but my best guess is I'm running them between 20 and 25 PSI. Tires have around 60 miles on them and have been inflated for over a month, so I don't think they'll grow much more.

Pedal strikes have been an issue, but I think most of that is because my fork is set at 100mm. I just outfitted it with Crampons on 165mm cranks. I think that should solve most of the problems, but I plan to set the fork at 120mm to raise the BB a little more and slacken the front end.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

I am doing the same with one of my Farley and these 27.5+ threads have been very helpful.



tedo said:


> I posted this in another (probably wrong) thread. But, the Beargrease is a great candidate for plus.


----------



## neilyo537 (Aug 12, 2011)

Kudos to you dustyduke22 for initiating the thread, I will be trying out Vee FT 3.0 with Hugo on Fox 32 29er/120mm fork and Carver Gnarvester. You guys provided so much information. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*Titus Fireline EVO*

Setup my Titus Fireline EVO with WTB Trailblazer 2.8's on Derby carbon hoops. Plenty of clearance. Thinking I might try out a 3.0 next.


----------



## Auzyman (Oct 23, 2014)

Dude that looks amazing, how does it ride? Let us know if the 3.0's work! Thanks for posting!


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

mothertruckinsteve said:


> Gen 1 Nimble 9 with FBNs on Velocity P35s front and back. Clearance is pretty minimal on both the fork and frame, but I haven't had any rubbing issues so far. I don't have a gauge that reads well at low pressure, but my best guess is I'm running them between 20 and 25 PSI. Tires have around 60 miles on them and have been inflated for over a month, so I don't think they'll grow much more.


For me an other B+ Yelli's I have seen, folks are generally running a 140 or 150mm fork. I can imagine that with a 100mm fork, you are going to run into some problems. I don't hit my cranks any more often than I did when it was set up as a 29er.

If you have the funds, a 140mm fork puts even a bigger smile on your face


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

dustyduke22 said:


> For me an other B+ Yelli's I have seen, folks are generally running a 140 or 150mm fork. I can imagine that with a 100mm fork, you are going to run into some problems. I don't hit my cranks any more often than I did when it was set up as a 29er.
> 
> If you have the funds, a 140mm fork puts even a bigger smile on your face


Yeah, 140 would be ideal, but they're pretty scarce with straight steerers and then I might have tire clearance issues. I'll do it if I've still got issues after converting to 120 but I'd like to save that new fork money to blow on another bike.


----------



## m3rb (Mar 6, 2007)

*Niner RIP9 build and ride report*

2011 Niner RIP9 v2 alloy, 142 rear conversion
X-Fusion Trace fork, 130mm
Roval Fattie 27.5 wheels, 29mm internal
Fat B Nimble tires

There is about 3mm of clearance all around with FBNs. The critical fit issue was chain contact with the tire in the lowest gear. The wheel needed truing; the rub was only on part of the rotation. I was able to eliminate the rub by doing an amateur true with a tiny bias toward the non-drive side.

I was a little surprised at this issue since the hub is supposedly a 142+, which, as I understand it, should move the cassette out 2mm relative to a normal hub. I was expecting to have to monkey with it to get it to fit, but it fit this frame just fine. However, the crank is a triple (2 rings+bash), so maybe that's why there was initially chain contact.

I couldn't get tubeless to work at first, so my first ride was with tubes at 25psi. It didn't feel or perform differently to a normal 29 setup to any significant extent, so I started to wonder what the fuss was about.

After a couple days, I tried tubeless again. This time it worked. The trick is to only detach one side of the tire from the rim and lever it out so as to be able to remove the tube and insert the tubeless stem and sealant.

I rode at 20psi and could tell a difference but still wasn't blown away.

Yesterday, I climbed at this same pressure but released some air at the top. Wow, what a difference! Incredibly smooth and plush descent, great traction, and over some pretty good chunk too. When I got home I measured about 12psi. I think I'll try a couple pounds more next time for similar terrain; I was a little worried about smashing the tire all the way to the rim on some hits.

I wondered if squirm would be a problem with the 29mm rim, but I didn't notice any.

There were some unavoidable muddy spots, including some nazty grey clay, on the previous ride, but there weren't any problems with it accumulating in the tight spots.

I am definitely sold on B+!


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome! I have the same bike and wondered if it would work as 27.5+.

Thanks!


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

m3rb said:


> 2011 Niner RIP9 v2 alloy, 142 rear conversion
> X-Fusion Trace fork, 130mm
> Roval Fattie 27.5 wheels, 29mm internal
> Fat B Nimble tires
> ...


Nice looking build 

For me, the sweet spot is 15 in the rear and 11 in the front. Even on the Kona Process 111, 15psi in the back was perfect with the 29mm internal width. I am pushing the bike pretty hard, so you might even be able to get away with 14 if the trail is not rocky. Its amazing how much difference 1 psi can make in high volume tires.


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

Auzyman said:


> Dude that looks amazing, how does it ride? Let us know if the 3.0's work! Thanks for posting!


Rides nice but this bike always has. The bottom bracket drop is good (no pedal strikes), no noticeable sluggishness from the added tire weight which is great considering I added about a pound to the wheels (previously on 2.25 Nobby Nics). I think I need to play around with tire pressure a little more too. I am running 17 FR/20 RR. At 200+ lbs I normally run 22 FR/25 RR to not bottom out on harder hits and think I can drop the pressure a little more with these tires.

Honestly I've been riding my Santa Cruz Solo for most of the last few months and I really should have done back-to-back rides on the Fireline before and after the swap for a better comparison but based on the initial ride I think I'm liking it.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Has anyone done a carbon Stumpjumper hardtail yet? I've got a 2015 World Cup (10M) frame that I'm thinking of going 27+ on to get the stronger wheels as I'm 205lbs and ride in a rocky area and I'm not the smoothest guy on the trail.

I was thinking the 38mm Light Bicycle hoops looked nice, 38 outer, 31.6 inner and 32 tall.


----------



## bencab (Sep 20, 2012)

*Barney's Ride - Purple Yelli*

Inspired by Dustyduke, here is my 27+ set up.


----------



## shmtastic (Aug 10, 2014)

Just got my Speccy 2012 Camber Comp set up with WTB Trailblazer 2.8's on Blunt 35's with 14/15 DT spokes, brass nips and BHS hubs. Fits fine, no issues at all. May be able to go with a 3.0 when a suitable one comes out, willing to try for sure. Front fork is an x-fusion Slide 120, no fitment issues there either. Running 19 psi front, 21 rear, with a single layer of gorilla tape inside.

Now its time to go test them out!!


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

shmtastic said:


> Just got my Speccy 2012 Camber Comp set up with WTB Trailblazer 2.8's on Blunt 35's with 14/15 DT spokes, brass nips and BHS hubs. Fits fine, no issues at all. May be able to go with a 3.0 when a suitable one comes out, willing to try for sure. Front fork is an x-fusion Slide 120, no fitment issues there either. Running 19 psi front, 21 rear, with a single layer of gorilla tape inside.
> 
> Now its time to go test them out!!


Let some air pressure out!! Try to start about 5 psi lower


----------



## shmtastic (Aug 10, 2014)

That was as low as I could muster. I'm 215, riding in very rooty and rocky New England. As it is, I'm not sure if I felt the rim touch any, but there were a few times it was close. I think I'll stick there for now. I'm 16/17 on my 29+, but there's definitely more volume and wider rims.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Any reports on the Surly Ogre (or Karate Monkey)?
I'm pretty sure the WTBs will fit, but if the Trax Fattys 3.0 or 3.25 can go in then I'm drooling


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Any reports on the Surly Ogre (or Karate Monkey)?
> I'm pretty sure the WTBs will fit, but if the Trax Fattys 3.0 or 3.25 can go in then I'm drooling


Here's a KM with FBN tires on Velocity 45mm Dually rims. https://surlybikes.com//uploads/blog/KARATEMONKEY.jpg


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, that's nice.

Wonder if the big Trax Fatties would fit as well


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Thanks, that's nice.
> 
> Wonder if the big Trax Fatties would fit as well


Here's some pics the guy put up of clearance. He ended up going to the WTB Trailblaser to get a little more clearance.


----------



## shmtastic (Aug 10, 2014)

I think I am going to give the Bridger a try later this summer when/if it comes out. Get one for the front and just try it on the rear to see if it will clear like I think it will, then order another if it clears well enough. How does wtb do with getting products they reveal out on time?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks for pics of B+ clearance on the Salsa Spearfish or other 80-100mm 29er that can be found used fairly cheap.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Here is a B+ Split Pivot Spearfish pic


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

nitrousjunky said:


> Here is a B+ Split Pivot Spearfish pic


Any clearance pictures?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

PHeller said:


> Any clearance pictures?


Sorry it isn't my bike, I saved the pic off of FB. All I know is that is P35s and WTB Trailblazers.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

bencab said:


> Inspired by Dustyduke, here is my 27+ set up.


Nice!!!


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

*2015 Fox 36 will B+*

I threw on a 150mm Fox 36 on my Yelli over the weekend and sure enough, it will B+. The clearance is ample, but not quite as much as my Pike. I don't know if I could run a Fat B Nimble with the 36, whereas I know I probably could with the Pike I can get some close clearance pics if anyone wants them.


----------



## quelocotony (Dec 3, 2006)

Has anyone on this thread looked into converting a Niner SIR 9 to B+. 

I like the idea of being able to adjust the BB height with the EBB and still be able to run SS. A 27.5+ SS is my goal and would love to be able to use my existing 2014 SIR9 Frame and i9 hubs for the conversion. Thinking maybe the Dually or Blunt 35 with 2.8-3.0 tire. 

06HokieMTB, great chart -- thanks for posting!


----------



## Reporter (Mar 12, 2007)

My MCR is on the way to be set 27.5+, with Dually+WTB TB. I will share info when ready.


----------



## quelocotony (Dec 3, 2006)

Reporter said:


> My MCR is on the way to be set 27.5+, with Dually+WTB TB. I will share info when ready.


Awesome, thanks!

Next week I'm taking my SIR to my LBS to test fit some of the 27.5+ wheels they have in stock. I am leaning towards the Dually+ WTB TB or Dually+Vee Trax 2.8 or 3.0


----------



## AZDUSTER (Apr 8, 2014)

IP-256 carbon 29er frame with rockshox SID 29er 100mm fork. 
Front 35mm internal width 27.5rim with
Vee trax fatty 2.8
Rear 35mm internal width 27.5 rim with
WTB trailblazer 2.8


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone have any insight as to if a 27.5+ will fit on the rear of a 2015 Trek Stache 7 or 8? After the ride I did today, I could really use a bit more cushion in the rear.


----------



## shmtastic (Aug 10, 2014)

AZDUSTER said:


> IP-256 carbon 29er frame with rockshox SID 29er 100mm fork.
> Front 35mm internal width 27.5rim with
> Vee trax fatty 2.8
> Rear 35mm internal width 27.5 rim with
> WTB trailblazer 2.8


Where did you get your Vee Trax Fatty 2.8? I can't find them anywhere and would love to try them out.

shm


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

AZDUSTER said:


> IP-256 carbon 29er frame with rockshox SID 29er 100mm fork.
> Front 35mm internal width 27.5rim with
> Vee trax fatty 2.8
> Rear 35mm internal width 27.5 rim with
> WTB trailblazer 2.8


Would love to see clearance pics with this.


----------



## AZDUSTER (Apr 8, 2014)

shmtastic said:


> Where did you get your Vee Trax Fatty 2.8? I can't find them anywhere and would love to try them out.
> 
> shm


I ordered directly from the Vee website


----------



## AZDUSTER (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## AZDUSTER (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## shmtastic (Aug 10, 2014)

AZDUSTER said:


> I ordered directly from the Vee website


Do you have any calipers so that you can measure widest part of the tire? I'm very interested to hear any results you may be able to get.

SHM


----------



## AZDUSTER (Apr 8, 2014)

shmtastic said:


> Do you have any calipers so that you can measure widest part of the tire? I'm very interested to hear any results you may be able to get.
> 
> SHM


At 15psi the TF 2.8 measures 70mm wide, 2283mm total circumference, and 714mm tall


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

AZDUSTER said:


> At 15psi the TF 2.8 measures 70mm wide, 2283mm total circumference, and 714mm tall


Thanks AZDUSTER! Do you (or anyone else that may have experience with the TF 2.8) think a 29mm internal rim would suffice for that tire? I already have the wheelset on my SC 5010, I'm hoping I can throw on the 2.8's and run it in the same IP-256 29er frame for winter use.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

BXCc said:


> Thanks AZDUSTER! Do you (or anyone else that may have experience with the TF 2.8) think a 29mm internal rim would suffice for that tire? I already have the wheelset on my SC 5010, I'm hoping I can throw on the 2.8's and run it in the same IP-256 29er frame for winter use.


29mm would be the same inner width as the Blunt 35, and the TB's work just fine on those rims. While you won't get the full benefit of the extra wide rims, you will get 90% of it. I enjoyed riding the Blunt 35's with the TB's. Since they are narrower, they weighed quite a bit less than the Scraper i45 rims. Slightly rounder tire profile, and a little easier to corner.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

BXCc said:


> Thanks AZDUSTER! Do you (or anyone else that may have experience with the TF 2.8) think a 29mm internal rim would suffice for that tire? I already have the wheelset on my SC 5010, I'm hoping I can throw on the 2.8's and run it in the same IP-256 29er frame for winter use.


As dustyduke22 said, the Vee 2.8 will work fine on a 29mm internal rim. Wider would be better, but if that's what you have go for it. It should also keep the tire a bit narrower to more easily fit your frame. I am running the 2.8 on the back of a Jones on a Derby rim, which is 34mm inside width, and it's been great. It's the biggest tire I can fit back there. I also ordered direct from Vee. Post some pic's when you get it set up!


----------



## AZDUSTER (Apr 8, 2014)

BXCc said:


> Thanks AZDUSTER! Do you (or anyone else that may have experience with the TF 2.8) think a 29mm internal rim would suffice for that tire? I already have the wheelset on my SC 5010, I'm hoping I can throw on the 2.8's and run it in the same IP-256 29er frame for winter use.


The TF on my 35mm internal width rims would not fit the IP-256 frame, had to run the WTB trail blazer in the rear.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the reply's.

Good to know about the Vee's VS WTB tires.


----------



## skylerd (Oct 13, 2013)

Soma B+Side, Rohloff, Easton Arc 30 rims, Panaracer Fat B Nimble, Manitou Magnum Pro - today in touring bikes.









www.offroute.ca


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

This is what gets me about the B+ marketing that everyone is doing right now. Lots of manufacturers are throwing the Trailblazer in the back their newest 29er and saying "hey look everybody you can run B+ in our new frame!" 

Not all 2.8's are created equal. It's yet to be seen if the VTF is just overly large, or if other manufactures will match WTB's casing size.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

PHeller said:


> This is what gets me about the B+ marketing that everyone is doing right now. Lots of manufacturers are throwing the Trailblazer in the back their newest 29er and saying "hey look everybody you can run B+ in our new frame!"


Is this a problem? Its all about having the option. Sure, B+ is a nice buzz word right now for marketing, but if the frame fits a B+ tire then let everyone know! Its a great option that folks can either opt for or not.

Half the reason I ordered my new 29er frame was because I knew it would fit B+


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

It's a problem when the manufacturers don't provide clearance pictures or yoke dimensions and assume that all 2.8 tires are the same width. Lots of people will be surprised when the VTF 2.8 doesn't fit their B+ compatible frame.

The question will be whether other manufactures match WTB's idea of a 2.8" tire, or Vee Tire's.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

PHeller said:


> This is what gets me about the B+ marketing that everyone is doing right now. Lots of manufacturers are throwing the Trailblazer in the back their newest 29er and saying "hey look everybody you can run B+ in our new frame!"
> 
> Not all 2.8's are created equal. It's yet to be seen if the VTF is just overly large, or if other manufactures will match WTB's casing size.


Sorry to ask, but where are you seeing this 'B+ marketing'? I see lots of people experimenting with different rim and tire setups on their personal 29ers, and I see lots of companies releasing dedicated 27.5+ bikes that easily fit 3.0" tires.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

On One Parkwood
Canfield EPO

Both of these frames may very well fit a 3.0 tire on the right rim, but both companies threw out pictures saying "our new frame fits B+" without much detail into the clearances of said tires.

In their defense, when most of these companies were experimenting the Trailblazer might have been the only B+ tire readily available.

Thats my only gripe; I just wish that with this larger tire movement that manufactures would tell us more about the possible fitment options of frames. Just like when 650b first hit the conversion market, manufacturers started saying "will fit 26x2.5 or a 2.3 650b tire", I think manufactures will need to get in the habit of telling us "will fit 29x2.5 or 275x3.25".


----------



## Reporter (Mar 12, 2007)

*Niner MCR*

Niner MCR, Dualys + Hope + CX Ray and WTB TB.
Bottom bracket 6 mm lower compared to 29" Racing Ralphs 2.2
Plenty of clearance.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

dustyduke22 said:


> I threw on a 150mm Fox 36 on my Yelli over the weekend and sure enough, it will B+. The clearance is ample, but not quite as much as my Pike. I don't know if I could run a Fat B Nimble with the 36, whereas I know I probably could with the Pike I can get some close clearance pics if anyone wants them.
> 
> View attachment 994474
> 
> ...


This bike looks perfect! Well done!


----------



## MISTER HYDE (Feb 4, 2015)

*BMC Trailfox*

BMC Trailfox TF2, enough space on the rear for a Trax Fatty 2.8" on Scraper rims. :thumbsup: 
3.25" front (I already have that on a Front frame) but maybe will change for a 3" o 2.8". 
2.8" tyre on this rim is 73mm wide and 732mm diameter.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

MISTER HYDE said:


> BMC Trailfox TF2, enough space on the rear for a Trax Fatty 2.8" on Scraper rims. 2.8" tyre on this rim is 73mm wide and 732mm diameter.


Nice! That's a sweet frame with some added versatility.


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

PHeller said:


> On One Parkwood
> Canfield EPO
> 
> Both of these frames may very well fit a 3.0 tire on the right rim, but both companies threw out pictures saying "our new frame fits B+" without much detail into the clearances of said tires.
> ...


Since I was there when they fit the WTB Scraper rim and Trail Blazer 2.8 to the EPO... I can confirm you can definitely fit the Dually rim with the 3.25 Panaracer Fat b Nimble in it. There was loads of room on the chainstays for mud clearance with the Scraper/TB combo.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

That is sweet. I wish Canfield would have been more forthcoming with that info. 

The EPO was pretty much dream hardtail, now that Trek Stache+ is out it may have some competition, especially if Trek does the Stache in carbon...


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

If the Stache+ rides similar in geo to the old Stache.... it won't even come close to the EPO in ride quality. .. what I have seen the EPO do on the trail.... I wouldn't even try on the Stache


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not sure 405mm chainstays are anything like the old Stache.

Ride quality aluminum vs carbon I'm sure could be debated.

Just for fun here is a table comparing geometry between the Stache Plus and the EPO. Keep in mind the Stache Plus is designed around 29x3.0 tires, and the chainstays could actually be brought in shorter with "normal" 29x2.4 tires or B+.









The EPO is clearly more "All mountain" with its aggressive BB drop and longer reach.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Trek may not be doing a carbon version but here is a cheap chinese one. But no matter how good the Stache is, it's still a Trek. I'll take an EPO thanks.

WCB-M-078 27.5+/ 29 /29+-workswellbikes


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

BXCc said:


> ... but here is a cheap chinese one.


EDIT: Vaporware at this point.

Yea, the people who buy Canfield products typically aren't interested in a Trek product no matter how similar they might be.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Jumping in here - as my LBS built up my I9 hubs w the new Easton ARC 30 (30mm internal) and proposed the idea of the WTB TB 2.8 to try em on the wheel - on my Norco Sight 650B - 

does ANYONE have any thoughts on whether this be a good idea?? I read the thread, and there are some posts in here by some resources I trust - that point my thinking in the direction that it might work.

its a traditional 650b frame w a 150mm pike. I know it likely will be determined once we mount one of these tires and look at fit in the frame and fork, but thought I'd gain any feedback I could before i go "all in" w the idea.

thanks in advance!


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Its a no-go! Trailblazer 2.8 too big in the swinger...


----------



## Savierk (Dec 6, 2013)

twowheelfunman said:


> View attachment 982105
> 
> 
> Nice clearance using wide lightning wheels, trailblazer tires front and rear. Wouldn't want to go any larger with rear tire but I already want the Nobby Nic 3.0 in front.
> ...


Could you take a picture of rear tire clearance and also measure it?


----------



## rokdad (Feb 9, 2006)

*Rigid*

2011 El Mariachi (small), WTB Trailblazers, Velocity Blunt 35.


----------



## AZDUSTER (Apr 8, 2014)

Saw this listed on ebay, might be interesting.

Full Carbon 27 5 29 29er thru Axle MTB Frame 27 5ER Plus 29er Plus MTB Frame | eBay


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

AZDUSTER said:


> Saw this listed on ebay, might be interesting.
> 
> Full Carbon 27 5 29 29er thru Axle MTB Frame 27 5ER Plus 29er Plus MTB Frame | eBay


That's the same frame I posted about in post #130. I've been watching another frame from that same seller and their bikes are unique and the same as the "workswellbikes.com" bikes. The geometry has changed some though. The CS's are a little shorter and the HA is steeper on the eBay frame. I actually like the eBay one better.


----------



## AZDUSTER (Apr 8, 2014)

BXCc said:


> That's the same frame I posted about in post #130. I've been watching another frame from that same seller and their bikes are unique and the same as the "workswellbikes.com" bikes. The geometry has changed some though. The CS's are a little shorter and the HA is steeper on the eBay frame. I actually like the eBay one better.


I would like to see actual pictures of this frame and not just computer renderings. I like the geometry as well as the smaller diameter seatpost. I am almost finished building up a aluminum Carver Gnarvester for my wife and would of considered this frame if I knew for sure it was available.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

AZDUSTER said:


> I would like to see actual pictures of this frame and not just computer renderings.


Me too
The geo on the website with a 67 HA is too slack for what i am looking for (69 to 70 with 120mm fork). Like the short stays and longish TT though. BUT the 69.5 HA on the eBay page looks like a winner. Like most of the chinese carbon frames, that would be based off of a 100mm fork.


----------



## rokdad (Feb 9, 2006)

willapajames said:


> Anyone know the biggest 27.5+ combo that will work on a Salsa El Mariachi (with alternator dropouts)? Seems like you could squeeze a pretty big 27.5 tire in there, especially if you swung the dropouts back...


I didn't have to move the dropouts to fit a WTB Trailblazer. In fact, I now have at least as much if not more clearance than I did with a WTB Exiwolf on a 29er rim. For me, using the Blunt 35 rim resulted in a 1cm BB drop.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

BXCc said:


> Trek may not be doing a carbon version but here is a cheap chinese one. But no matter how good the Stache is, it's still a Trek. I'll take an EPO thanks.
> 
> WCB-M-078 27.5+/ 29 /29+-workswellbikes


How "cheap" is cheap?

That frame looks awesome


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

kamper11 said:


> Jumping in here - as my LBS built up my I9 hubs w the new Easton ARC 30 (30mm internal) and proposed the idea of the WTB TB 2.8 to try em on the wheel - on my Norco Sight 650B -
> 
> does ANYONE have any thoughts on whether this be a good idea?? I read the thread, and there are some posts in here by some resources I trust - that point my thinking in the direction that it might work.
> 
> ...


Bring your bike over. I have a 12x142 650b Blunt35 (29-30mm internal) rear wheel with a WTB 2.8 mounted


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

06HokieMTB said:


> How "cheap" is cheap?
> 
> That frame looks awesome


Except its still boost!

At least they give you option of a threaded BB which is nice, but no chainstay adjustment.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

06HokieMTB said:


> How "cheap" is cheap?
> 
> That frame looks awesome


$510 is pretty cheapish. The 148 boost rear end is a deal breaker for me though. I already have the wheels to use as a 27.5+ setup that are 142x12. 
Full Carbon 27 5 29 29er thru Axle MTB Frame 27 5ER Plus 29er Plus MTB Frame | eBay


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Nobody is doing a 142x12 spacer kit yet? I thought I had seen 100 to 110mm spacer kit on ebay.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Friggin boost rear end. I, too, have a 12x142 wheel ready and waiting.

I thought my dream of a slack, AM 29er HT in CARBON and with room for proper B+ was about to come true.

(Affordable, that is. The Canfield EPO looks amazing, but I ain't got that bank roll for a 2nd bike)


----------



## catau (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello guys,

Can someone help me ? I would like to know if somedy here fit a rockshox recon silver 29er fork with a vee trax fatty 27.5 2.8 .And if somebody did this combo how was it when the tire stretched ? 

Thank you


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

So I just mounted my new wheels and need to put the rotors and cassette on.

WTB 27.5 Scrappers
Panaracer 3.5 Fat B Nimble

So what tire pressure is everyone recommend ?

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I find the best way to decide what pressure works for me with any tire/rim combo is to start out on the high side, like 20 for plus, and then ride a bit (Carry your gauge and a pump with you ), stop, let out some air, ride a bit more, stop, let out some air, etc. until you don't like the feel but also taking note of about where you did like the feel. Measure the lowest psi point and then jack it back up some. Usually more in the rear than in the front. Not very scientific I know but effective. That said I like 13psi/15psi.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you very much Bigwheel

Marty-mj
www.garagescene.net www.syborgtwinturbo.com www.2ndcamaro.com


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

So for the question of the day, how much clearance is needed?

I want to run my Nextie (29mm internal) wheels with the WTB 2.8's that measure 66mm according to the chart on page 1. The frame of choice measures 2.8" (71.2mm). More would be nice but..... I like the geo of the frame and the price is right. Thoughts?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

BXCc said:


> So for the question of the day, how much clearance is needed?
> 
> I want to run my Nextie (29mm internal) wheels with the WTB 2.8's that measure 66mm according to the chart on page 1. The frame of choice measures 2.8" (71.2mm). More would be nice but..... I like the geo of the frame and the price is right. Thoughts?


That does not give you much room. I like to see about 3mm minimum on each side.


----------



## Tonggi (May 4, 2013)

2012 Transition Trans Am 29er.

Hope Hubs
Light Bicycle 38 MM rims
Trail Blazers
140MM Pike 29er

Fits like a glove. rides awesome.


----------



## mtbiker040 (Jul 11, 2010)

wow I am so glad I found this thead!

I am about to buy a Transition Scout 650b but now am thinking about the Smuggler and going 27+ on it....hmm


----------



## Tonggi (May 4, 2013)

mtbiker040 said:


> wow I am so glad I found this thead!
> 
> I am about to buy a Transition Scout 650b but now am thinking about the Smuggler and going 27+ on it....hmm


Stick to 650B. If you already had a 29 frame I'd say go 650B+.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Trek/Fisher Sawyer, fat-b-nimble and blunt 35s

First ride yesterday was a blast








also test fitted in the rear of my 2011 specialized camber, it fits pretty good, did not test ride since this wheelset won't fit the thru axle front


----------



## Tanduro (May 9, 2015)

Bought a Manitou Magnum Boost and the dropouts were off center making it almost impossible to remove the thru axle after tightening. Manitou replaced the lower and the replacement was the same. They then refused to take responsibility or even acknowledge the problem. Buy a reputable fork like FOX or RS and save yourself the grief.


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2004)

2012 Epic 29. Anyone try it yet? I would love to try it 27.5+.


----------



## NS2000X (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm interested in validating that the Evil Bikes The Following will NOT fit B+. I've read the 23 page thread in the Evil Forum and the speculation is that it won't fit due to the shape of the chain stay. Any one actually tried? 

Thanks


----------



## sloonz (Apr 15, 2012)

Tonggi said:


> 2012 Transition Trans Am 29er.
> 
> Hope Hubs
> Light Bicycle 38 MM rims
> ...


Do you have a pic and/or measurement of chainstay clearance?


----------



## txfly (Jun 22, 2012)

Sb95c blunt 35 and trailblazers

i


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

*SpecialED Stumpy*

I built some wheels for my wife's uncle and he sent me these pics of the WTB i45 Scraper rims and WTB TB tires on his Specialized Stumpjumper. I am not sure what year it is, but is a few years old.

He said it fits like a charm with lots of clearance. I know the rear chainstays are at least 80mm wide at the tire diameter.

Nothing like a 5 inch travel B+ rig...


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Mister Hyde.
What size Trax Fatty is that please?


----------



## MISTER HYDE (Feb 4, 2015)

singlespeedstu said:


> Mister Hyde.
> What size Trax Fatty is that please?


Is 3.25" but now I switch to 3" that have little bit more space on the fork. The 3.25" have some side effects on the legs and rub the paint.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

shmtastic said:


> Just got my Speccy 2012 Camber Comp set up with WTB Trailblazer 2.8's on Blunt 35's with 14/15 DT spokes, brass nips and BHS hubs.
> Now its time to go test them out!!


Any idea if they would fit a Specialized Epic frame? Is the clearance the same between an Epic and a Camber? Can you post a close up photo. Thx


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Almost?
My 2000 Balfa Minuteman Project - 650b rear with 2.40 Mavic Quest Tire and B+ish front with 2.8 Trailblazer. Fork is a 100mm Manitou Minute 29er - set up 32:20 for now.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

I am also interested in B+ for my Epic. Now running a 120mm Reba, I9 Flows and Nevegals. Would like to go bigger.


Flash said:


> 2012 Epic 29. Anyone try it yet? I would love to try it 27.5+.


----------



## radavis3 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you!!! Had to cull through 6 pages to finally find a successful El Mar conversion. I have the 2013 frame and will now start the process of building a set of wheels for mine. How much clearance do you have in the rear?



rokdad said:


> 2011 El Mariachi (small), WTB Trailblazers, Velocity Blunt 35.
> 
> View attachment 997953


----------



## colmor (Dec 17, 2011)

dustyduke22 said:


> I built some wheels for my wife's uncle and he sent me these pics of the WTB i45 Scraper rims and WTB TB tires on his Specialized Stumpjumper. I am not sure what year it is, but is a few years old.
> 
> He said it fits like a charm with lots of clearance. I know the rear chainstays are at least 80mm wide at the tire diameter.
> 
> ...


Just checked the chain/seat stays on a 2013 Stumpy Expert carbon 29er.. measured about 82mm where a B+ 2.8" casing would fall out. Also measured a Pike fork and it's in the 80-81mm range. Your post pushed me over the edge to order some carbon 45mm B+ hoops to build that same rig!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Santa Cruz Heckler with WTB Trail Blazers. Lots of clearance and the BB isn't stupid low. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

Dramatic shot of my new midfat Karate Monkey, Mint Doom! Fat B Nimble 650Bx3" tires on Velocity Blunt 35 rims. I was worried that the tires wouldn't fill out enough on the Blunts, but I have nothing but praise for how they handle.


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

dustyduke22.
How the hell did you get the Trailblazer on an i45 in the rear of your Yelli?

I've just tried the same combo in mine and it's nowhere near to fitting.:madman:

Computer Says No. by multispeedstu, on Flickr

Tyre measurement.
69mm. by multispeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## nm13 (Jun 5, 2005)

*Karate Monkey clearance?*

"Dramatic shot of my new midfat Karate Monkey, Mint Doom! Fat B Nimble 650Bx3" tires on Velocity Blunt 35 rims."

How much clearance? Pics? I like it.


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if a WTB Trail Blazer on a 29mm internal rim will fit in a standard 27.5 RS Pike?

Thanks


----------



## dirtfix (Jul 30, 2015)

This was the reassurance i was looking for. I already have a specialized enduro comp 29er and I pulled the trigger on some Maxxis chronicle 3.0 tyres and got my hands on a set of standard roval rims of a 27.5 enduro comp (my mate upgraded his wheelset for the roval carbon fatties) which have a 29mm internal diameter so i was hoping, praying, that it would work. Judging by everything i read here i am in business! 160mm 27.5+ dually! Giggity! Tyres should arrive on Saturday so i will get to test fitting and post some pics. Wont be able to do a ride report until my broken ribs heal though.


dustyduke22 said:


> Also, the Specialezed Enduro 29er is also B+ friendly.
> 
> Here is a good write up by Enduro Magazine. They even have a pretty large B+ tire on there too
> 
> ...


----------



## jhardeman (Aug 28, 2008)

I can't seem to find anything on doing a b+ conversion for a Kona Unit. I have a 2012 frame and XFusion Slide fork. Anyone have a link or first hand experience?


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

2016 Stumpy with Scraper rims and Trailblazer tires. Plenty of clearance


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

jhardeman said:


> I can't seem to find anything on doing a b+ conversion for a Kona Unit. I have a 2012 frame and XFusion Slide fork. Anyone have a link or first hand experience?


I've got no insight on the Kona, but post 72 in this thread shows my XFusion Slide fork with Panaracer FBNs mounted on Blunt 35 rims. They pretty much maxed out the clearance, but I never had tire rub issues (anything smaller than that should be fine)...I've since switched to a DT Swiss fork which has more room.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

vikb said:


> Santa Cruz Heckler with WTB Trail Blazers. Lots of clearance and the BB isn't stupid low. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I.. what? wait... what?? 2.8 on 650B in a heckler? 
That '06 heckler in my basement just got REAL interesting... I know, it's not the same as the noodle-tube you show, but still..


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

Who you calling noodle-tube? That's my steed, 2.8 pfft this baby will fit bigger than that just waiting for something with some real teeth that doesn't weight 2lbs+ a tire...


----------



## GrumpyKat (Jul 31, 2015)

What are the thoughts on 27.5+ on a Devinci Atlas 29er frame. I like the idea of the adjustable BB height on Devinci's bikes.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

singlespeedstu said:


> dustyduke22.
> How the hell did you get the Trailblazer on an i45 in the rear of your Yelli?
> 
> I've just tried the same combo in mine and it's nowhere near to fitting.:madman:
> ...


I think thats pretty crazy. Yours is the only one that I have heard of not fitting. Is your's the 2015 frame or one of the older ones?


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Does anyone have updated information regarding combinations that work with an Enduro 29? How about close up pictures of the clearance in the rear triangle? 

I am thinking serious about a Specialized FSR 6 Fattie but really enjoy my Enduro and hope to find a suitable conversion. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

ACLakey said:


> Does anyone have updated information regarding combinations that work with an Enduro 29? How about close up pictures of the clearance in the rear triangle?
> 
> I am thinking serious about a Specialized FSR 6 Fattie but really enjoy my Enduro and hope to find a suitable conversion.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Hopefully this will help answer your question

Exclusive | First Ride: Specialized Enduro with 6Fattie 27.5+ tyres | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks, I have read that several times. I also found this gem.






Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

ACLakey said:


> Thanks, I have read that several times. I also found this gem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't I ride that fast with my B+ tires? Dang, he is haulin' !! Nice share


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

GrumpyKat said:


> What are the thoughts on 27.5+ on a Devinci Atlas 29er frame. I like the idea of the adjustable BB height on Devinci's bikes.


It's been done. Someone posted it up here on MTBR.

The Atlas would've been such a cool bike if it didn't have an integrated headset (so you could have plenty of options from XC steep to trail ripper slack).


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Agreed. Devinci ruined the fun on that one. Short chainstays, light weight, but XC head angles were bad personality on otherwise hot model.


----------



## GrumpyKat (Jul 31, 2015)

Here is Devinci's new answer : Devinci Hendrix 27.5+ (2016)


----------



## mrpepto (Feb 4, 2011)

Does anyone know if On-One Inbred 29 would have enough clearance for 650b+ tires? I`m thinking specifically about 2.8 trailblazers on 50mm rim but maybe could go 35mm if necessary. I`m looking everywhere but can`t find any information.


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Did a bit of digging around and it seems my frame is an early version.
Compared it to a 2014 version and the chainstays look different.

The wheels were never intended for that frame anyway. But just thought i'd try them in there while I waited for my new frame to arrive.

It's here now and the wheels fit fine.

Yelli. by multispeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:

A slack, angry B+ RADtail is where it's at! 2.8 tires with aggressive knobs (maybe 3.0 front).

Think something larger than the WTB TB 2.8 would fit on the rear of the new Yelli?

(I'm trying to decide if I should hold out for Boost and "true" 2.8-3.0" rear tire clearance)


----------



## scatto1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Does it count if I start with a fatbike? Trek Farley 6 with 27.5+ 2.8 fox Float 29 100mm travel









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scatto1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Converted my Trek Farley 6 from fat to mid fat.






and after.






.

It is noticeably faster and lighter. Set up should allow switch back to fat in a few minutes.








Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirpa (Jan 11, 2011)

Transition TransAM small converted in B+
WTB Trailblazer on ZTR Hugo, hub Novatec 142x12.

:thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

pirpa said:


> Transition TransAM small converted in B+
> WTB Trailblazer on ZTR Hugo, hub Novatec 142x12.
> 
> :thumbsup:


woah that looks really close to the chainstays!


----------



## wolfmansbro (May 25, 2004)

Pivot Mach 429 Trail, Nextie 40mm rims and 2.8 Trailblazer. I wouldn't go any wider for fear of mud rubbing on the chainstays but it's a possibility.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

MMcG said:


> woah that looks really close to the chainstays!


We did a test fit on a 2012 TA29 with a WTB 2.8 on a Blunt35 and had plenty of room. Not the same story on the current 2015 TA29 frame.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

This is going out on a limb, but has anyone tried to put B+ tires on a Santa Cruz Heckler? 

I just picked one up and will be trying it out when it shows up next week. Should be interesting.


----------



## sloonz (Apr 15, 2012)

pirpa said:


> Transition TransAM small converted in B+
> WTB Trailblazer on ZTR Hugo, hub Novatec 142x12.
> 
> :thumbsup:


What year TransAM frame is this?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

dustyduke22 said:


> This is going out on a limb, but has anyone tried to put B+ tires on a Santa Cruz Heckler?
> 
> I just picked one up and will be trying it out when it shows up next week. Should be interesting.












Before










After - lots of clearance with Trail Blazers.

Not my bike. I'll get my buddy to jump in here and give you some feedback.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

wolfmansbro said:


> View attachment 1009312
> 
> Pivot Mach 429 Trail, Nextie 40mm rims and 2.8 Trailblazer. I wouldn't go any wider for fear of mud rubbing on the chainstays but it's a possibility.


Wow that looks badass!!


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

dustyduke22 yup running on 35mm LB rims. More than enough room I could easily run larger tires. I suspect even on the 45mm scrapers I could run larger than the TB's.

Love the additional crank clearance, love the roll on soft or gravel. Traction wise it seems to be pretty good on climbing but not so great bombing downhill and braking traction is much less compared to the HRII's that were on there before. The TB's just aren't meant for aggressive BC trail riding, I'd happily use them bikepacking though.


----------



## pirpa (Jan 11, 2011)

2012


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

geraldooka said:


> dustyduke22 yup running on 35mm LB rims. More than enough room I could easily run larger tires. I suspect even on the 45mm scrapers I could run larger than the TB's.
> 
> Love the additional crank clearance, love the roll on soft or gravel. Traction wise it seems to be pretty good on climbing but not so great bombing downhill and braking traction is much less compared to the HRII's that were on there before. The TB's just aren't meant for aggressive BC trail riding, I'd happily use them bikepacking though.


This is good news. Any chance the TB's will clear a 27.5 Fox 36? That is going to be the kicker 

Bike looks burly


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

NVM Found it.


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

dustyduke22 said:


> This is good news. Any chance the TB's will clear a 27.5 Fox 36? That is going to be the kicker
> 
> Bike looks burly


No idea on that fork I'm afraid, may be posted elsewhere.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scooter808484 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey Txfly, nice! I'm considering the same thing on my 95c and wondered how much clearance you have at front and back.


----------



## retokunaga (Nov 15, 2009)

Cannondale F29 Carbon 2013. Anyone?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Tires: Panaracer 27.5" x 3.5", 120 TPI, folding
Rims: Velocity Blunt, measured 28mm outer width with my digital calipers
Tubes: 29" Specialized

Frame: Performance Access XCL 29er frame (2010) 17"
Fork: Surly Karate Monkey (2007?)
Comments: this older fork has the V-brake bosses on it, and had to deflate the tire to get past them. The frame has a lot of clearance, probably because of the flattened chainstays. I wouldn't worry about mud clearance on this frame.


B+ by Rickyd, on Flickr

Frame: Jeff Jones titanium 3-D SpaceFrame (2008, Merlin-made)
Fork: Jones Truss Fat Fork
Comments: There is less room between the tire and the chainstays compared to the Performance (above). If trails were muddy, I probably wouldn't ride it... but I wouldn't be riding muddy trails anyways  Seriously, I'd be more concerned if the wheel needed to be trued. Re: the front, it's a 26x4.0 45Nrth Husker Du. The front fork will easily swallow a 5" tire for dinner, so a B+ would be a piece of cake.


Jones Spaceframe (B+ Rear, Fat Front) by Rickyd, on Flickr

I haven't had a chance to put many miles on either set up, but my short singletrack test track down the block showed me that both setups should work fine.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh man I'd snap up one of those Performance frames if they have them in a size that fit my wife. Only 21" and 23":eekster:


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

geraldooka said:


> No idea on that fork I'm afraid, may be posted elsewhere.


My New Fox 36 showed up and the TrailBlazer 2.8 fits with room to spare when on the WTB i45 Scraper rim. Now my Heckler frame just needs to show up and I'll be set


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Sweet! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## pirpa (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone tried a Yeti SB95c conversion?


----------



## lehisj (Oct 21, 2010)

Anybody tried Pivot LES 29 or Pivot 429C?


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

Sawyer with 50mm Mulefut's and 27.5x3.5 fat B nimbles. They fit, but its close on the seat stays. With the sliders about 1/4 of the way back from full forward I get slight rubbing when cranking on it.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

*B+ Heckler*

Hey Guys,

As promised, here are some pics of my new SC Heckler set up B+.

I had ordered new rims and hubs to build up some normal 650b wheels, but decided to try the bike with the WTB i45 rims first. I am sure glad I did.

On that same note, I didn't order B+ specific tires, but used the WTB Breakout 2.5. It has a smaller b2b compared to the TrailBlazer 2.8, measuring between 60 and 62 compared to the 65 of the TB. Overall, I think I actually like the Breakout better. The tire casing is much more square, and the tread pattern has a nice round shape. Talk about traction and wanting to throw your bike into super techy descents!

The knobs are huge, and are nearly inline with the sidewall casing. If you have been on the fence about B+ tires not being meaty enough, I would highly recommend going this route. The tire measures right at 28.25 inches tall. I will get a width measurement and edit the post


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dusty: those tires seem to be blurring the line between 27.5 plus and non-plus. 

Really they're just a meaty 27.5. My Conti TK 2.4 are the same height - honestly maybe even a millimetre taller - but the Breakout's are definitely wider. 

For reference, the Trail Blazers are about 13mm taller (about 1/2 inch) than the ones you have on here: they're 726mm compared to what you have measured the Breakout's (713mm/28inches).


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I've got the Breakout on the front of my ride right now, and while its a great tire, its heavy. I hope to see more 2.8 tires that are bigger than the Trailblazer 2.6, lighter than the Breakout 2.5 but still small enough to fit the arch of a Pike 275.


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

PHeller said:


> I've got the Breakout on the front of my ride right now, and while its a great tire, its heavy. I hope to see more 2.8 tires that are bigger than the Trailblazer 2.6, lighter than the Breakout 2.5 but still small enough to fit the arch of a Pike 275.


I think the Trailblazer will be about as big as a tire that will clear the 27.5 Pike.

WTB tells me they've tried it and it JUST clears (height wise) but they say they do not recommend it because it is such a close fit.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler = totally BA !


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

jon123 said:


> Dusty: those tires seem to be blurring the line between 27.5 plus and non-plus.
> 
> Really they're just a meaty 27.5. My Conti TK 2.4 are the same height - honestly maybe even a millimetre taller - but the Breakout's are definitely wider.
> 
> For reference, the Trail Blazers are about 13mm taller (about 1/2 inch) than the ones you have on here: they're 726mm compared to what you have measured the Breakout's (713mm/28inches).


Agreed. I should also note that the 2.8 TB tires fit as well. I would personally want the high volume low pressure Breakouts on the current Heckler set up.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok... You've officially got me curious...

Wonder if a SC Bantam could clear the same tire as a Heckler?

I've got WTB Asym i35's and a 15/142 set of hubs...


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Is this a 29er or 26er frame? I thought heckler was 26 only?


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

dustyduke22 said:


> Agreed. I should also note that the 2.8 TB tires fit as well. I would personally want the high volume low pressure Breakouts on the current Heckler set up.


Nice looking Heckler dustyduke! If you ride aggressively in mixed terrain trails I'd skip the trailblazers. Good for floatyness not great for traction.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

I can't wait to see the new Ibis Ripley LS with the Boost setup. I'm curious just how fat you could go with a B+. That could be a killer setup.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

wjphillips said:


> Is this a 29er or 26er frame? I thought heckler was 26 only?


This is the 27.5 Heckler, the newest generation.


----------



## Unit91MS (Sep 10, 2015)

dustyduke22 said:


> This is the 27.5 Heckler, the newest generation.


It looks awesome. How does the clearance in the chain stays look?


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

dustyduke22 said:


> This is the 27.5 Heckler, the newest generation.


Ah, gotcha. Sweet bike!


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Unit91MS said:


> It looks awesome. How does the clearance in the chain stays look?


I have enough room for 3 inch tires. There is tons of clearance.


----------



## Unit91MS (Sep 10, 2015)

dustyduke22 said:


> I have enough room for 3 inch tires. There is tons of clearance.


Do you feel the increased tire height has negatively impacted the handling/affected the geometry at all? I'm very intrigued by this conversion!!


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

The bb is only about .25 inches higher, which i have appreciated climbing in the chunk. I am also running extra sag, so it's pretty much a wash. The bike rips.


----------



## Unit91MS (Sep 10, 2015)

dustyduke22 said:


> The bb is only about .25 inches higher, which i have appreciated climbing in the chunk. I am also running extra sag, so it's pretty much a wash. The bike rips.


Awesome, thanks! Now I just have to decide if boost is worth waiting for...


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Unit91MS said:


> Awesome, thanks! Now I just have to decide if boost is worth waiting for...


No. No. No.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

dustyduke22 said:


> No. No. No.


+1 - Boost makes me sad.Hopefully the aftermarket comes up with adapters so those of us with bling non-Boost hubs can use in Boost forks/frames when we have to buy new stuff and can't get non-Boosted options we like.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

dustyduke22 said:


> The bb is only about .25 inches higher, which i have appreciated climbing in the chunk. I am also running extra sag, so it's pretty much a wash. The bike rips.


I hope the low lower lowest BB trend runs its course soon and bike fashion goes back to higher BB's for exactly this reason. Pedalling through chunk is much nicer with a higher BB.


----------



## Unit91MS (Sep 10, 2015)

dustyduke22 said:


> No. No. No.


That's a pretty resounding no! lol



vikb said:


> +1 - Boost makes me sad.Hopefully the aftermarket comes up with adapters so those of us with bling non-Boost hubs can use in Boost forks/frames when we have to buy new stuff and can't get non-Boosted options we like.


I'm coming from a 26er 575, so I have no blingy wheels to reuse.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Unit91MS said:


> I'm coming from a 26er 575, so I have no blingy wheels to reuse.


My next bike will likely be a 29er and I'll reuse the hubs from my 26er. Bling hubs last decades.

If you don't have any hubs you care about than Boost is not a problem.


----------



## Unit91MS (Sep 10, 2015)

vikb said:


> My next bike will likely be a 29er and I'll reuse the hubs from my 26er. Bling hubs last decades.
> 
> If you don't have any hubs you care about than Boost is not a problem.


Just some middle of the road DT swiss, nothing I couldn't live without lol


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Unit91MS said:


> Just some middle of the road DT swiss, nothing I couldn't live without lol


Ya, when you have 3 sets if Kings, 2 sets if i9s, boost is a very unwelcome creature


----------



## Fuzzydog (Mar 4, 2013)

My local shop built up a pair of WTB Scrapers with the trailboss 3.0 tires.....I rode down there today and they fit my Salsa EM SS....it is the older model with a straight seattube...actually the first dedicated SS EM....my dropouts were pretty far back and it looked as if I would have a little better clearance with them further forward as the tire would be where the chainstays are indeneted.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Fuzzydog said:


> My local shop built up a pair of WTB Scrapers with the trailboss 3.0 tires.....I rode down there today and they fit my Salsa EM SS....it is the older model with a straight seattube...actually the first dedicated SS EM....my dropouts were pretty far back and it looked as if I would have a little better clearance with them further forward as the tire would be where the chainstays are indeneted.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Any sub $1000 29er bikes that are B+ compatible? I'm seeing good deals on lower end bikes as manufactures move inventory at the end of the summer.

I know the access xcl 29er is B+ compatible, but I wonder about others.

Jenson has some good deals right now


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Fuzzydog...I have the same EM SS and would love to plus size it.

Lots of photos please


----------



## Fuzzydog (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry all...I rode down there in the afternoon after a long hard ride in the AM to give the shop a few parts for my new Ti EM build. 

One of the employees had his SS with 27+ wheels there and offered to let me try them on for size. After 15 miles on pavement in 100 degree heat on my SS I never even thought to take pictures....

FWIW I was pleased with the clearance and will be building a set for the steel EM in time (after the Ti is done and my wallet recovers) and will take lots of pictures then. 

Had seen several posts asking this question....and somewhere here there is a picture or two of a blue EM with 27+ wheels...at any rate I thought I would help out by confirming the fitment....of course YMMV.


----------



## SactoSport (Apr 8, 2009)

I have one ride on my Mason 29er B+. I was impressed to say the least with the traction. I need to play with tire pressures, I think I was running around 20 psi. I'm around 210 geared up. 
I crushed a personal record over a steep sandy climb and descent. That was an eye opener. I'm looking forward to see what this setup is capable of! 
I'm running Arc30 rims with Ground Control 3.0 tires. Clearance was tight, but no tire rub!


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice set up! are those rims 30mm internal?

Can you throw a caliper on there and report back the width?



thx!


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Any one no if the b+ will fit a chromag rootdown. I would love to do this for winter rides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Easton Arc30 are 30mm internal.


----------



## SactoSport (Apr 8, 2009)

@CougarSlayer Sure, I'll take a caliper measurement and get back to you. Thanks!

I was taking a gamble on the back tire fitting. I wasn't sure if I needed a 2.8 instead. No rubs after the first ride. I was trying to push it too, seeing how the tires performed.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Koo thanks! I am rigging up my canfield N9 in b+ right now with 39mm Duallys and the 3.0 Bridgers I bought are not looking good for the chainstays .. crossing my fingers they will fit the Mrp stage fork! So maybe the specy tires are an option 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

SactoSport said:


> I have one ride on my Mason 29er B+. I was impressed to say the least with the traction. I need to play with tire pressures, I think I was running around 20 psi. I'm around 210 geared up.
> I crushed a personal record over a steep sandy climb and descent. That was an eye opener. I'm looking forward to see what this setup is capable of!
> I'm running Arc30 rims with Ground Control 3.0 tires. Clearance was tight, but no tire rub!
> 
> View attachment 1016061


Well done sir. You'll absolutely love the way the Mason rides with the B+ tires! My WTB TB 2.8 on a Blunt35 (30mm internal) cleared the rear chainstays on a Mason pretty well.

How's the front clearance on the Pike? Looks a little tight when you zoom in on the pic?









I've got a set of WTB i35's and 15/142 hubs (plus a full build kit). Want to run 2.8 Nobby Nic's... Just looking for a frame/fork combo.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

A friend of mine just got some Arc 30 / Hope / DT Comp wheels 2 weeks ago. They look really good and they have been very happy with them. Weight was 1995 grams if I recall correctly. They were 29” rims but you can do the math to get a ballpark weight on a 27.5” set. I know it’s not a 27.5+ wheelset but it may be of use for anyone looking for a decent wheelset in the $500 price range. And yes, as PHeller pointed out, the Arc rims are 30, 27, and 24 internal.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

SactoSport said:


> I have one ride on my Mason 29er B+. I was impressed to say the least with the traction. I need to play with tire pressures, I think I was running around 20 psi. I'm around 210 geared up.
> I crushed a personal record over a steep sandy climb and descent. That was an eye opener. I'm looking forward to see what this setup is capable of!
> I'm running Arc30 rims with Ground Control 3.0 tires. Clearance was tight, but no tire rub!
> 
> View attachment 1016061


Is there anyway you could get us a width measurement on the tire on the rim? 
Thanks


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

DOH, wrong tab


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TitanofChaos said:


> DOH, wrong tab


****!


----------



## SactoSport (Apr 8, 2009)

My Pike 29 and Mason 29er frame are a very tight fit for the 3.0 ground control fattie tires on a 30mm inner width rim. I was a little concerned about buzzing but nothing happened at 20psi. I'll post a width measurement. I can even take some clearance pics to post. 
I would probably be more comfortable looking at a 2.8 fit in there, but I had easy access to the fatties so I grabbed them. Running this close a fit might only work in a hardtail frame with minimal flex.


----------



## SactoSport (Apr 8, 2009)

The Specialized Ground Control 27.5x3.0 tires on 30mm internal width rims are 2.91" at the widest knobs. No tire buzz at 20psi, I'll have to see how they perform at a lower pressure.

Below are some pics on how tight the fit is on the Mason and Pike 29 fork.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Whew, that's tight.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Canfield Nimble 9 + bridger on dually = No Go










Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclesteveO (Jun 15, 2010)

jhardeman said:


> I can't seem to find anything on doing a b+ conversion for a Kona Unit. I have a 2012 frame and XFusion Slide fork. Anyone have a link or first hand experience?


I'm curious about the same thing - have a 2014 Unit right now with stock fork. I'm sure the fork can handle it, but the clearance in the back looks tight to me. Here it is with the Stan's Arch with Maxxis Ignitor 29x2.2 that I'm running now:









Thoughts?


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Maybe a 2.8 on a 35 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## shmtastic (Aug 10, 2014)

CougarSlayer said:


> Canfield Nimble 9 + bridger on dually = No Go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the measured width on those? Would love the Bridger on my blunt 35s, just need to know numbers. Thanks!

SHM

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

75mm knob to knob

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Front on a Mrp stage

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

2.8 rear / 3.0 front .. very smooth!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

CougarSlayer said:


> 2.8 rear / 3.0 front .. very smooth!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Dude that's sweet!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

I like it .. it's twice as easy to wheelie so that rocks

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

CougarSlayer said:


> I like it .. it's twice as easy to wheelie so that rocks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Been thinking of doing this same thing to my rootdown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Love the rootdown!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

CougarSlayer said:


> Love the rootdown!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Me to!! I was so close to getting a n9 but got a screaming deal on the rootdown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Ya that's sick.. I built XT 788 hubs + BA spokes from Dan's Comp + Dually wheels .. paid my buddy 50 bucks to build them so 400 bucks without tires for the wheelset 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm thinking of the same thing. But I currently run mine as a single speed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

The issue with the Bridger is what annoyed me about all the companies saying "look, our frames are 27.5+ compatible" and here we are...with basically one tire that fits.

It'll be cool if the tire companies do more 2.8s, though.


----------



## Unit91MS (Sep 10, 2015)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Been thinking of doing this same thing to my rootdown.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be curious to see clearance on the rootdown, one of my favorite hardtails for sure!


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Lots of 2.8s coming! .. the bridger is a true 3" tire like the specy 3.0 and the new WTB .. I really like the 3.0 up front 2.8 out back so will pick up others as they become available to test, really looking for a 3.0 that rolls fast 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## ledude (Feb 12, 2004)

2016 Kona HONZO / WTB Scraper+trailblazers / Pike 140 51mm

...in the wild, in my backyard.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Bad arse

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

ledude said:


> 2016 Kona HONZO / WTB Scraper+trailblazers / Pike 140 51mm
> 
> ...in the wild, in my backyard.


How's the BB height? Crank bashingly low?


----------



## ledude (Feb 12, 2004)

06HokieMTB said:


> How's the BB height? Crank bashingly low?


Yea...the BB is low.. I can tell (even with 170mm cranks) that I'll have pedal strikes....


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

That is my hangup, I love the Honzo, but the 65mm BBdrop kills it for rocky, technical B+ usage.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

06HokieMTB said:


> That is my hangup, I love the Honzo, but the 65mm BBdrop kills it for rocky, technical B+ usage.


That's what I'm concerned with on my rootdown. Even though I run a 150 pike. I have 180 cranks on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Not sure if this was covered already...my LBS threw the wheelset from a SJ 6fattie on a 2016 boost Remedy and said it fits well...they showed my pics, didn't confirm directly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ledude (Feb 12, 2004)

One thing I noticed is that it is a lot easier to manual with the fatter rear tire ( due to the larger contact patch).


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Go faster and do more wheelies, should solve any issues with BB/pedals


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

sirsam84 said:


> Not sure if this was covered already...my LBS threw the wheelset from a SJ 6fattie on a 2016 boost Remedy and said it fits well...they showed my pics, didn't confirm directly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And you didnt ask for pictures sent to you so you can post here!??!


----------



## saddle pimp (Apr 29, 2010)

anyone fitted a Santa Cruz Highball Hard tail with 27.5 plus tires? tempted to try this out... anyone with pictures will help? any ride reviews? thanks


----------



## SGlamda (Nov 10, 2007)

Soma Juice, 2016 Fox 34 29er 140mm. [F] Panaracer Fat B Nimble [R] WTB Trailblazer on Dually Rims.


----------



## Auzyman (Oct 23, 2014)

I just got a Canfield 2015 Yelli Screamy frame....trying to figure out what tire/rim combo to do. Possible to go wider than 2.8?


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Negative .. 2.8 is all ur gonna get on the back of the yelli

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## Auzyman (Oct 23, 2014)

CougarSlayer said:


> Negative .. 2.8 is all ur gonna get on the back of the yelli
> 
> Sent from The Bunny Ranch


Thanks! Just seeing if I could go a bit bigger....:thumbsup:


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

Is there a chart someone is keeping up with that has the tire diameters and widths? That would be helpful to those on a budget that would like to get close out of the gate and not buy multiple tire wheel combinations. 

Does the small width rim keep the +tire more narrow?

I want to leave my front wheel as a 29er and replace the rear with a 27+. I have a marlin 5.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Not that I know of.. I would personally run the skinny tire on the back it's a faster set up and I find you can rush into the rough stuff without a care in the world ... or brakes lol

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Canfield Riot*

Hey Guys,

Lets add the Canfield Riot to the list. I just finished building it up late Friday night and had my first ride out on the trails yesterday.

I apologize for the pic, I wanted to hurry up and mount the wheels without swapping all of the parts over to make sure they fit. Once I have a few weeks on the 29er wheels, I will throw on the B+ setup and get some better pics.

WTB Scraper Rims mounted up with the Breakout 2.5. The tires measures 28.25 inches tall, and between 2.6 and 2.7 inches wide. You can tell its not as big as the TrailBlazer, but the knobs more than make up for the little less volume. Technically not a true B+ tire, but good enough for me. The frame also clears the TrailBlazer 2.8's.

Its an insane bike. 140mm travel, 16.2 in chainstays, long front center. In short its built to have fun. Add B+ and its going to be that much more fun


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm in! .. might have to keep an eye out for one of these .. run a Mrp or Pike with a 3.0 up front 

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dusty: I'm not looking for a 27.5+ but I do like as tall as possible non-plus 27.5 front tire. 
So far the tallest I've found is the Trail King 2.4 (713mm) and the Goma 2.4 (713-714mm). Both are several mm taller than popular 27.5 tires like the Magic Mary, Minion, HRII. 
If your measuring is accurate it puts the Breakout at 717mm so I'm eager to try it out. Looks like a great 27.5 tire. 
Since everyone's measuring could be a bit off I'm curious if you ever measured the Trail King 2.4 or Goma 2.4 and if indeed the Breakout 2.5 is taller?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

jon123 said:


> Dusty: I'm not looking for a 27.5+ but I do like as tall as possible non-plus 27.5 front tire.
> So far the tallest I've found is the Trail King 2.4 (713mm)


FWIW - I've got some new Conti TK's in 27.5 x 2.4" mounted on 35mm LB rims and they measure ~700-705mm. They look smaller than previous 2.4" TKs I've used I'll grab some calipers at work and get an accurate width so I can compare with the older tires I still have mounted to some 35mm rims.


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

vikb said:


> FWIW - I've got some new Conti TK's in 27.5 x 2.4" mounted on 35mm LB rims and they measure ~700-705mm. They look smaller than previous 2.4" TKs I've used I'll grab some calipers at work and get an accurate width so I can compare with the older tires I still have mounted to some 35mm rims.


If true they've just gone from amongst the largest 27.5 tire to one of the smallest. 700-705mm puts it in 2.2 territory.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

jon123 said:


> If true they've just gone from amongst the largest 27.5 tire to one of the smallest. 700-705mm puts it in 2.2 territory.


Took the front wheel out of the fork to measure it more accurately against the wall and I get 705mm +/- 3mm. It's not 2.2" wide, but it doesn't look as wide as the older 2.4" TKs.

I'll get some caliper measurements tomorrow for the width.

What was the internal width of the rim you used when you measured your 2.4" TK's and at what pressure? How old were they and which version?


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

vikb said:


> Took the front wheel out of the fork to measure it more accurately against the wall and I get 705mm. It's not 2.2" wide, but it doesn't look as wide as the older 2.4" TKs.
> 
> I'll get some caliper measurements tomorrow for the width.
> 
> What was the internal width of the rim you used when you measured your 2.4" TK's and at what pressure? How old were they and which version?


23mm internal. 25 psi (though my riding pressure is consideriably less). Same width and pressure I've used to measure many 27.5 tires and a number of 26 before that. I use the same wall and a level. 
What you're getting isn't a small difference - it's a solid 8mm or 1/3 of an inch smaller than previous TK 2.4. 
Mine were ordere from CRC about 3 months ago. They are the Black Chili Protection version.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I ride low pressures. Checked my front tire and it was at ~17psi. So I pumped it up to 25psi. This is all measured using a floor pump so I can't say the readings are accurate.

Anyways at 25psi the tire is ~4mm taller so say ~709-710mm.

The rims I am using are hookless so they spread the tire out more than the same width rim would with rim hooks. The difference in width gets us closer to the same measurement.


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

CougarSlayer said:


> Not that I know of.. I would personally run the skinny tire on the back it's a faster set up and I find you can rush into the rough stuff without a care in the world ... or brakes lol
> 
> Sent from The Bunny Ranch


Was that directed at me? My daily driver is a DRZ400 and just started riding in single track in May when my wife picked me up a Marlin 5 for my birthday. My DRZ has a wider tire in back as do all MX and Dualsport bikes. If a skinnier tire makes a bike faster why on they do that on engine driven bikes? My Marlin has a differnt size tires stock that make sense with what you say (29x2.2 fron and 29x2.0 rear). Treks other bikes have matching tire sizes front and rear. Riding a hardtail I get in stuff where I get beat up with the 2.0 out back. I want to put a b+ on the rear. The frame apears to have the room for the b+. I have about 12 mm on both sides and the seat post.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

It's easier to pedal and rolls easier .. on a dirt bike you want meat back there so it doesn't spin .. I didn't mean to come off as the B+ on the rear is a bad idear, they rock and really give a hardtail some suspension to work with 

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

CougarSlayer said:


> It's easier to pedal and rolls easier .. on a dirt bike you want meat back there so it doesn't spin .. I didn't mean to come off as the B+ on the rear is a bad idear, they rock and really give a hardtail some suspension to work with





dustyduke22 said:


> WTB Scraper Rims mounted up with the Breakout 2.5. The tires measures 28.25 inches tall, and between 2.6 and 2.7 inches wide.


The *Bontrager* XR1, 29x2 with standard 29er rims measure 28.25 and 2.04 inches wide with 40 psi. I have close to .500 on each side of the tire in the frame and that same amount in diameter. I think dustyduke has posted my perfect size.


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

dustyduke22 said:


> .
> 
> I have successfully run the 650b Velocity Blunt 35 rims with TrailBlazer 2.8 tires on my Kona Process 111.
> 
> ...


Do you have the dimensions of this setup? Height and width?


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

06HokieMTB said:


> Gladly.
> 
> View attachment 972161


Can you explain what his is showing? Is size maximum tire size?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

tjamscad said:


> Do you have the dimensions of this setup? Height and width?


Check out this thread. I think all that info is in there 

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/27-5-wheels-tires-kona-process-111-a-946050.html


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

jon123 said:


> Dusty: I'm not looking for a 27.5+ but I do like as tall as possible non-plus 27.5 front tire.
> So far the tallest I've found is the Trail King 2.4 (713mm) and the Goma 2.4 (713-714mm). Both are several mm taller than popular 27.5 tires like the Magic Mary, Minion, HRII.
> If your measuring is accurate it puts the Breakout at 717mm so I'm eager to try it out. Looks like a great 27.5 tire.
> Since everyone's measuring could be a bit off I'm curious if you ever measured the Trail King 2.4 or Goma 2.4 and if indeed the Breakout 2.5 is taller?
> Thanks for your help.


Ya, its a super tall 27.5 tire. I even mounted it on the WTB ASYM i29 to make sure it kept its height and it did. I have been riding it in the dry, blown out and loose stuff and it is awesome. Highly recommended.


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

dustyduke22 said:


> Ya, its a super tall 27.5 tire. I even mounted it on the WTB ASYM i29 to make sure it kept its height and it did. I have been riding it in the dry, blown out and loose stuff and it is awesome. Highly recommended.


Would you recomend it for this South Trail Mountain Bike Trail, Eureka, Kansas it is one of my favorite local trails. A little bit of everything.


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

06HokieMTB said:


> Gladly.
> 
> View attachment 972161


Have you updated this chart? Do you have the total diameter measurement?


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I do not, sorry.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

tjamscad said:


> Would you recomend it for this South Trail Mountain Bike Trail, Eureka, Kansas it is one of my favorite local trails. A little bit of everything.


I bet it would work perfect. Its close knobbies make it roll amazingly well for its size and weight. Its a tire that I think would do good in nearly all conditions except peanut butter mud


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

dustyduke22 said:


> Ya, its a super tall 27.5 tire. I even mounted it on the WTB ASYM i29 to make sure it kept its height and it did. I have been riding it in the dry, blown out and loose stuff and it is awesome. Highly recommended.


Considering it weighs as much as the WTB Trailboss 3.0 and is close to the weight of a Bridger 3.0... Does it feel like it weighs that much?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

06HokieMTB said:


> Considering it weighs as much as the WTB Trailboss 3.0 and is close to the weight of a Bridger 3.0... Does it feel like it weighs that much?


Not really to be honest. Something to think about is that the Trailboss 3.0 weights 1125 grams with a light weight casing. The Bridger is over 1200 grams and also with the light weight casing. The Trailblazer is just shy of 1000 grams and comes in the light weight casing. The Breakout 2.5 has the heavy duty enduro casing, which is a nice feature and it weights 1110 grams.

Between the Breakout and the Trailblazer, there is a noticeable difference in weight on the trail, but once you point the bike downhill, the two tires act very differently. I feel that I can ride the Breakout much more like a normal tire since the side knobs are very pronounced, while the Trailblazer has much smaller side knobs.

When leaning the bike over, if you lean the Trailblazers to far over, you will be riding on the sidewall and have no traction. I have yet to lean the bike too far over with the Breakouts on there.

The Trailblazers are a great tire and I enjoyed the heck out of them. Its just nice having the cornering knobs of the beefier tire.


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

IMO I wouldn't call the Trailblazer a great tire. It's a great compromise and I think it's awesome that WTB had the cojones to design, build and bring something like this to market. I also think it would be a decent tire for gravel road bikepacking adventures. It's small tightly spaced knobs, centre line and hyper square profile limits it's use in technical variable condition trail or all mountain type riding. For everyday riding on the full suspension I'd pick a more aggressive tire from their line up for sure. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

geraldooka said:


> IMO I wouldn't call the Trailblazer a great tire. It's a great compromise and I think it's awesome that WTB had the cojones to design, build and bring something like this to market. I also think it would be a decent tire for gravel road bikepacking adventures.


It's a great rear tire


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

06HokieMTB said:


> It's a great rear tire


I never tried it that way though I may still when I can find an aggressive front to go with it. Now that Maxxis is coming out with their plus lines I suspect I'll just pick up a couple of those and give them a shot. Never been disappointed by their tires.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm going to try the Trail Boss up front next with the TB 2.8 out back .. I think it will hook better than the Bridger


----------



## erikironman (Aug 22, 2011)

dustyduke22 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> As promised, here are some pics of my new SC Heckler set up B+.
> 
> ...


Do you run this tires with tubes or tubeless?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

erikironman said:


> Do you run this tires with tubes or tubeless?


Tubeless. People still use those tube things?


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

dustyduke22 said:


> Tubeless. People still use those tube things?


Ya, when the tubeless fails out on the trail....


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

dustyduke22 said:


> Tubeless. People still use those tube things?


How high is the BB on that bike?


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

It's interesting to read everyone's opinon on the difference between normal and + tires. Not sure if I even qualify with all the hoopla surrounding the WTB trailblazers, but I went from a Bontrager XR4 expert 2.35 front and XR3 expert 2.20 rear to these, and I noticed a difference for sure both in size and performance, mainly the ability to claw my up loose over hardpack, and increased roll over. Not sure if the roll over is due to the larger size or the lower pressures though. All I know is, I like 'em, and haven't had any issues cornering with them either.


----------



## Pjerm (Oct 1, 2015)

Anyone know if the Niner WFO would be a good idea? Thinking about buying one just for this, but not sure if this would be a good choice or even work. Other option is Specialized Enduro. Thoughts?


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

I know a stump jumper and camber will B+ with 2.8s .. not sure on the Enduro but I bet it will 

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## slo_rider (Mar 22, 2007)

CougarSlayer said:


> I know a stump jumper and camber will B+ with 2.8s .. not sure on the Enduro but I bet it will
> 
> Sent from The Bunny Ranch


They tested Spec's 27.5" x 3.0" Ground Control tires with the Enduro 29 in this article.


----------



## Pjerm (Oct 1, 2015)

I don't have much experience or knowledge about working on bikes, but I'm quickly learning. With that said, in order to do a conversion all I need is: rims, spokes, and tires? I could swap the hubs and other stuff over to the wider rims? Anything I need to look out for? I'm getting anxious and ready to start moving on this and I don't want to make a big $$$ mistake.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Yep.. and tubeless supplies .. check out Dan's Comp for spokes .. I got my double butted spokes with alloy nips for $54 

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Pjerm said:


> Anyone know if the Niner WFO would be a good idea? Thinking about buying one just for this, but not sure if this would be a good choice or even work. Other option is Specialized Enduro. Thoughts?


That's a very good question. I like some of their bikes, but I'm just not into 29ers. I'd do a chubby 27.5er though.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Chubby 27s are the shizzle

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Was that a standard Enduro or a 6fattie prototype or something? I have my doubts on a 3" fitting the back of the standard Enduro


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

It's been done. Enduro Mag did a test of 27.5x3.0 pre-production Purgatory in an Enduro 29. 

Regular Enduro 275? That might be tight, but who knows, those bikes share a lot of parts.


----------



## slo_rider (Mar 22, 2007)

CougarSlayer said:


> Was that a standard Enduro or a 6fattie prototype or something? I have my doubts on a 3" fitting the back of the standard Enduro





PHeller said:


> It's been done. Enduro Mag did a test of 27.5x3.0 pre-production Purgatory in an Enduro 29.
> 
> Regular Enduro 275? That might be tight, but who knows, those bikes share a lot of parts.


Yeah, that Enduro Mag article is the one I referenced. My guess is that it was a stock Enduro 29 since the production 6Fattie is a Stumpjumper and not an Enduro. But that's just my guess.


----------



## MISTER HYDE (Feb 4, 2015)

The Enduro 29er have enough space for a 2.8" x 27.50" tyre, maybe a 3". 80mm between stays is ok for a tyre around 72-74mm width.

One guy that sometime ride with me is using a regular Enduro Sworks 29er with the wheels of the Enduro 650B and Ground Control 6fattie tires with no problem. Can change wheels with normal 29er, depending on the trail he want ride. GC 3" with that 29mm internal is 73mm tread width.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Frame/fork specific question*

I did go do a search first and can't believe the amount of interest generated in the + size tires. And this coming from an early convert to the 650b movement!!

Anyway my direct inquirey is if anyone has tried WTB TB 27.5"+ setup on a non-split pivot Salsa Spearfish? I did see 1 inquirey on one and another for a Horsethief but no actual builds. And what are the chances of a Reba fitting them aswell?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

JMac,

Check out the

__
http://instagr.am/p/2XXF7zvLNw/
 and this one.

Unfortunately I haven't found a first generation Spearfish with B+ yet, but its apparent that the Trailblazer/35mm rim combo will fit the rear triangle just fine on a Split Pivot version.

Also check out this facebook group where we've got a good discussion going about the Spearfish: https://www.facebook.com/groups/29plus/?fref=nf


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah it looks like there's room in back but fork looks suspect of tightness where inner sides of crown roll in towards tire. 

Thanks for those 2 links.


----------



## EvilBkr (Mar 14, 2006)

My Kona Raijin (19") fits WTB Bridger 3.0's on ASYM i35 rims with the dropouts slid back a bit. My fork (SID XX) on the other hand only has almost no clearance with the 3.0...It looks like I need to scale back to a Trailblazer.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

I swear I read something about a nobby nic 2.9 .. is that going to be a real tire?

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

CougarSlayer said:


> I swear I read something about a nobby nic 2.9 .. is that going to be a real tire?
> 
> Sent from The Bunny Ranch


It's spec'd as the OEM tire for many new bikes coming out


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

EvilBkr said:


> It looks like I need to scale back to a Trailblazer.


Doesn't the trailblazer satisfy duties as a + tire considering the size of a typical tire?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

JMac47 said:


> Doesn't the trailblazer satisfy duties as a + tire considering the size of a typical tire?


Yes, but with new wider tires becoming available, the TB is on the "narrower" side of things.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

CougarSlayer said:


> I swear I read something about a nobby nic 2.9 .. is that going to be a real tire?
> 
> Sent from The Bunny Ranch


The response I got from Schwalbe was to look for them in the spring of 2016 in the US for retail packaging.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Holy chit .. what is taking these guys so long to launch their plus tires 

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## Newbie29er (May 4, 2007)

I have Scraper wheelset on my 2011 Spearfish, tight fit with maybe 1-1.5mm on each side on the rear and front (Rockshox RCT3). Tire pressure at 20PSI.

It works great for dry condition rides.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

What tires? 

I swear by the time all of the new shoes hit the market there will be a new size lol

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Anybody else find this funny?

MTBR's "Round up: Hot, new Plus Mountain Bikes for 2016"

Round up: Hot, new Plus mountain bikes for 2016 - Mtbr.com

Ellworth throws 3.0" Maxxis Chronicles on 25mm internal Flow EX rims and say's its a 27.5+ bike?


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Interesting .. I betcha those are over 29" tall 

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

pirpa said:


> Transition TransAM small converted in B+
> WTB Trailblazer on ZTR Hugo, hub Novatec 142x12.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Now I tried running my Trailblazer tires with Scraper rims and it went in just like the picture on my 2013 Transition TransAM, so I thought I was good, went out for a little ride with 20lbs of air and all still good, then I decided to take some air out, went to 15lb of air, I got major tire rub, so thats a no go. I'm thinking of getting a Canfeild now, Should I go Yelli screamy or nimble 9?


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Both of the Cannys are 2.8 max in the rear 

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## Unit91MS (Sep 10, 2015)

CougarSlayer said:


> Both of the Cannys are 2.8 max in the rear
> 
> Sent from The Bunny Ranch


Of the trailblazer variety 2.8?


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Yep.. other 2.8s are yet to be tested so I dunno, yet

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Here is my 2013 Transition TransAM, I do get a little rub though.


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's a very good question. I like some of their bikes, but I'm just not into 29ers. I'd do a chubby 27.5er though.


Definitely interested to see any pics of the WFO with some 27.5+ in the rear. Please, give me some candy.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Canfield Brothers Nimble 9, WTB Trail Blazer 2.8, 27.5 Wheels


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Surly Instigator 2.0 frame rear tire clearance:

320mm forward of axle: 91-92mm
330mm forward of axle: 85mm
340mm forward of axle: 76mm

Seems like a 2.8 WTB Trailblazer should clear, no?

Running a 120 29er fork should keep the BB in about the same location as stock (30mm BB drop with 140 27.5 fork, ~52mm BB drop with 120 29er fork)


----------



## Pjerm (Oct 1, 2015)

Some pics I found creeping on the internet.






































I got a great deal on the Eduro 29, so no WFO for me. Badass looking bike though. Could handle ANYthing.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

OH LORD!!!!!!

WOW I want everything in those pictures!


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

*Surly Instigator 2.0*

Add the Surly Instigator 2.0 to the list!

A 27.5 X 3.5 (really 3.0) Fat B Nimble in a Blunt 35 fits with room to spare on the Instigator! The same tire/wheel combo also fits in a 27.5 Fox34!

Wow. 416mm chainstays, 12x142 rear end and room to spare with 3.0" tires.

All of the new 2.8 nobby tires shouldn't be a problem for the back of this bike!

One wheelset, will run 2.5 tires for summer and 2.8-3.0 for winter. How's that for versatility?!


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

What's out there for 2.5s besides the breakout? 

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Nothing else, at the moment. Seems Maxxis and others have new 27.5 x 2.5 treads coming out. But, the Breakout is almost as tall as a 2.8 Trailblazer. Not as tall as a FBN, of course.


----------



## BroJangles (Aug 25, 2014)

WOAH!

Stoked for the beta on the Instigator 2.0!!!

Just built one up this summer, (dig the steel and swappable dropouts) and after rallying hard thought I should've waited to hop on the 27.5+ train. I'm reckoning the Blunt 35's help with this, do you think you'd be able to get away with that on a Mulefut 50?

I've been looking at upgrading the fork and wanted to future proof the rig so, I could rally bigger tires @ some point; so the regular Fox 34 will work with that set up?

Rocking beta - thanks for posting.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't intend to run FBN's full time, but I found a cheap used set on CL and figured they'd be great for a test fit.

I intend to run WTB Asym i35's and 2.8 tires (once those tires come out). In the mean time, I'll run the FBN's.

I'll post up some pics of the fit once I get them. Pretty surprising how well the tire fits.

But, yes, it's a 'regular' 27.5 Fox 34 up front. FBN on a Blunt35 works just fine.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

06HokieMTB said:


> Add the Surly Instigator 2.0 to the list!
> 
> A 27.5 X 3.5 (really 3.0) Fat B Nimble in a Blunt 35 fits with room to spare on the Instigator! The same tire/wheel combo also fits in a 27.5 Fox34!
> 
> ...


 Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Love the instigator... I just couldn't find a large when I was shopping for a hardtail

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Waiting for pics. 

Waiting intensifies. 

Heavy breathing.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I am waiting for a b+ setup for my 11.9 simus

should arrive this week from 11.9 - very excited


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

PHeller said:


> Waiting for pics.
> 
> Waiting intensifies.
> 
> Heavy breathing.


Hahaha. Sorry boys, it'll be until this evening for a complete bike pic.


----------



## MISTER HYDE (Feb 4, 2015)

06HokieMTB said:


> Add the Surly Instigator 2.0 to the list!
> 
> A 27.5 X 3.5 (really 3.0) Fat B Nimble in a Blunt 35 fits with room to spare on the Instigator! The same tire/wheel combo also fits in a 27.5 Fox34!
> 
> ...


Great !  But the only negative note is a 30mm BB drop instead of 60mm average for a 29er/B plus frame.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah I'll be interested to hear how 06HokieMTB likes the increased bb height. I had to go back to 26+ from a 650b conversion on my Balfa Minuteman frame......the 27.5 set up I had on it with big tires made the bottom bracket a tad too high for my taste. I've currently got it set up 26+ rear and rigid fat front on 47mm wide 26" Tryall Trials rims.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

MMcG said:


> Yeah I'll be interested to hear how 06HokieMTB likes the increased bb height. I had to go back to 26+ from a 650b conversion on my Balfa Minuteman frame......the 27.5 set up I had on it with big tires made the bottom bracket a tad too high for my taste. I've currently got it set up 26+ rear and rigid fat front on 47mm wide 26" Tryall Trials rims.


Yeah, I was wondering about that. I'm going to run a 130 fork to help keep the BB height in check.

The Specialized Fuse has a 58mm BB drop, 305.5mm BB height and I've read reviews describe it as 'crank bashingly low'

I'm not 100% certain that I'll run it with the FBN's, just wanted to post up for others to see that they fit.

I've got all sorts of options at this point, lol. I guess options are good to have?


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

I dont want to get off track here but to save dollars I want to reuse my hubs but they are for a 36 spoke wheel. The WTb wheels are 32 hole. Does anyone know who make a 36 spoke 27.5 wheel with at least 30mmid width?


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

tjamscad said:


> I dont want to get off track here but to save dollars I want to reuse my hubs but they are for a 36 spoke wheel. The WTb wheels are 32 hole. Does anyone know who make a 36 spoke 27.5 wheel with at least 30mmid width?


Velocity Blunt 35 can be had in the 36 hole variety. They are 30.6 internal. Also, most of the Chinese carbon vendors can do 36 holes.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

tjamscad said:


> I dont want to get off track here but to save dollars I want to reuse my hubs but they are for a 36 spoke wheel. The WTb wheels are 32 hole. Does anyone know who make a 36 spoke 27.5 wheel with at least 30mmid width?


Derby


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

BXCc said:


> Chinese carbon vendors


 Do they make good carbon? I am not going to say everything that comes from China is crap. I know everyone has different quality standards.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

tjamscad said:


> Do they make good carbon? I am not going to say everything that comes from China is crap. I know everyone has different quality standards.


This is my second summer on my Nextie / Hope wheels and I've had zero issues and they have plenty of rock strike marks. I also just picked up a Workswell 29er frame that seems to be holding up great so far. Results of others may vary but I have no hesitation riding with my Nextie rims.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

PHeller said:


> Waiting for pics.
> 
> Waiting intensifies.
> 
> Heavy breathing.


For the life of me, I can't get MTBR to accept a picture. Won't load into my gallery. Can't attach to a post.

Even tried on my phone as a PNG.

File sizes are small


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Try the basic uploader.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, the last two pics got rotated, but you get the idea.

Size Large 2014 Surly Instigator 2.0

Fork: 2014 Fox 34 150 27.5 (just for test fit - have a 130 F34 27.5 coming tomorrow)

Front: Ryde Trace Enduro (i29) rim & used Panaracer FBN 3.5
Rear: Velocity Blunt35 (i30) rim & used Panaracer FBN 3.5

BB is clearly high, but a 130 fork will bring it down around 8mm or 5/16" of an inch.

Fox claims that my OEM F34 130 27.5 (from a SC 5010) might be able to go down to 120mm... will verify tomorrow

The FBN's are pretty darn big. I'm thinking a knobby 2.8 would be OK as well.


----------



## cyanidecowboy (Oct 13, 2015)

*Trans-Fat Tranny*

Been enjoying reading this thread for a while now, thought I should post the setup that I was inspired to build by all the cool experimentation happening.

Here is my Ibis Tranny 29, the 27.5+ conversion. I am calling it the Trans-Fat Tranny. I laced up some WTB Asym i35 rims on some simple shimano hubs. Put a Trailblazer 2.8 on the back, has loads of clearance. Tried the Fat B Nimble 3.5 on the front, and it fits, but just barely, in my Magura TS8.







Sorry for the crappy pic, I can post more detailed pics later if people are interested.

The bike handles awesome in this setup, cornering and climbing traction are just silly, and its feels more maneuverable than the original 29er wheels. Set a bunch of PRs on downhill sections, but my legs were tired so didn't clock anything impressive climbing.

I have a new Fox 34 27.5+ fork coming, which I am going to try the Fat B Nimble 29x3.0 tire with. I am really enjoying this iteration, but I want to see what it would be like with a bigger front wheel.


----------



## palmermtb (Jan 2, 2004)

*Sweetness.*



cyanidecowboy said:


> Been enjoying reading this thread for a while now, thought I should post the setup that I was inspired to build by all the cool experimentation happening.
> 
> Here is my Ibis Tranny 29, the 27.5+ conversion. I am calling it the Trans-Fat Tranny. I laced up some WTB Asym i35 rims on some simple shimano hubs. Put a Trailblazer 2.8 on the back, has loads of clearance. Tried the Fat B Nimble 3.5 on the front, and it fits, but just barely, in my Magura TS8.
> View attachment 1022163
> ...


I've been holding off buying a Tranny 29 because I was told it wouldn't take the 27 plus tires. Thanks for sharing. I travel a lot and would lovve to have the convenience of a Tranny. I'll be ordering up a Tranny frame as soon as the accountant (wife) gives the go ahead. I'm stoked thanks.

I have two bikes with 27 plus (Tallboy LT and Sette Razzo Carbon HT) and I dig it. I want more big nobbies.


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

If I go with the Blunt 35 36 hole and keep stock hub how do I decide what spokes and length nipples?


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

06HokieMTB said:


> Front: Ryde Trace Enduro (i29) rim & used Panaracer FBN 3.5
> Rear: Velocity Blunt35 (i30) rim & used Panaracer FBN 3.5


Weren't you running a B+ rear and 29er front for a while? What was the deciding factor to switch to B+ front and rear?


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I was. And enjoyed it. But then I sold that frame. Because I have bike ADD. lol.

The pics posted above were pretty much just test fits. I'm not sure if I'll run the bike like that. BB height is fairly high.

BTW: If anyone is curious, a WTB Breakout 2.5 is seriously tall. 28.2-28.3"

(used) FBN Front, WTB 27.5x2.5 Breakout Rear









(used) FBN Left, WTB 27.5x2.5 Breakout Right


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Man that 2.0 is so sick .. love it! I'm getting sold on these breakouts .. might order a pair 

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

CougarSlayer said:


> Man that 2.0 is so sick .. love it! I'm getting sold on these breakouts .. might order a pair
> 
> Sent from The Bunny Ranch


What seems nice about the Breakout, is that the 2.5 Tough/Fast casing is seriously tough. Surprisingly thick/tough. I have a Slaughter GRID (which is basically a DH casing) and it was the toughest casing that I had felt to date. The Breakout Tough/Fast casing is on par with that... if not tougher.

So why am I bringing this up? Well... I still managed to pinch flat B+ tires (setup tubeless). If you run low enough pressure to gain the benefit of B+, then you run the risk of pinching when you land on sharp/pointy rocks during aggressive riding.

Enter the WTB 2.5 Breakout. It has better tread and wider tread than a WTB 2.8 Trailblazer. It has a significantly tougher casing/sidewall construction than the WTB 2.8 Trailblazer. It's basically as tall as a WTB 2.8 Trailblazer.

It weighs 1147g... the WTB 2.8 TB weighs...? 990g?

I intend to run the 2.5 Breakout on an i29 rim and relatively low pressures and hope to give it at good thrashing. It seems up to the task.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm gonna order up a set and throw em on the Duallys. . I think they will rip for these AZ trails

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I emailed WTB and asked i35 or i29, specifically for a 2.5 Breakout. They responded with i29.

That being said, I'm curious what a Breatkout looks like on an i35 or Dually (i39?).


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Ya Duallys are 39

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

palmermtb said:


> I've been holding off buying a Tranny 29 because I was told it wouldn't take the 27 plus tires. Thanks for sharing. I travel a lot and would lovve to have the convenience of a Tranny. I'll be ordering up a Tranny frame as soon as the accountant (wife) gives the go ahead. I'm stoked thanks.
> 
> I have two bikes with 27 plus (Tallboy LT and Sette Razzo Carbon HT) and I dig it. I want more big nobbies.


I was wondering why it would matter that you travel alot, so I had to look up the Tranny 29. Wow, that is a sweet bike! Great, now another bike I "need".


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

06HokieMTB said:


> What seems nice about the Breakout, is that the 2.5 Tough/Fast casing is seriously tough. Surprisingly thick/tough. I have a Slaughter GRID (which is basically a DH casing) and it was the toughest casing that I had felt to date. The Breakout Tough/Fast casing is on par with that... if not tougher.
> 
> So why am I bringing this up? Well... I still managed to pinch flat B+ tires (setup tubeless). If you run low enough pressure to gain the benefit of B+, then you run the risk of pinching when you land on sharp/pointy rocks during aggressive riding.
> 
> ...


With it being so tough does it (WTB Breakout 2.5) still have the extra cush for the hardtail?


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

tjamscad said:


> With it being so tough does it (WTB Breakout 2.5) still have the extra cush for the hardtail?


Dunno yet. But my thought is this is one of the few tires I've seen where I'd be comfortable running pretty low PSI on an i29. For two reasons:

1) It has almost B+ size volume/sidewall height... so plenty of air volume to support the weight of the rider.

(Remember Boyle's Law pretty much applies here: P1V1=P2V2... V is going up, so P can go down, for the same given rider load.)

2) It has strong sidewalls. Noticeably tougher than a Maxxis EXO.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

tjamscad said:


> With it being so tough does it (WTB Breakout 2.5) still have the extra cush for the hardtail?


Yes it will. When I ran it on my Scraper i45, I was in the same pressure range as I run my Trail Blazer 2.8's. It is be a killer tire for a HT or Full Suspension.


----------



## cyanidecowboy (Oct 13, 2015)

*Trans-Fat Tranny*



69tr6r said:


> I was wondering why it would matter that you travel alot, so I had to look up the Tranny 29. Wow, that is a sweet bike! Great, now another bike I "need".


Yea, the Tranny is awesome. I really like it with a 120mm fork. I have the Ritchey Breakaway travel case, was able to take the bike to Telluride on United as regular checked luggage. I fit the bike, and all my gear, and both 29" wheels with tires. The only thing that doesn't really fit is the rear triangle, but that was easy to put in a carry on bag. It is possible to fit the rear triangle in the bag, but with everything else in there it was a bit of a brainteaser to get it in and out, so to make my life easier I left it out. My only complaint is that it is a little time consuming to break the bike down that far, takes about 45min-1hr on each end. I am curious to see if it is easier to pack with the B+ setup, I suspect it will be, the 29er wheels were a pretty tight fit in the Breakaway bag. Will get to test it out over Thanksgiving when I take it to Maui :thumbsup:


----------



## cyanidecowboy (Oct 13, 2015)

*B+ Stumpy Hardtail*

I took the wheelset off my Tranny and put them on my girlfriends 2014 Stumpjumper Comp Carbon Hardtail to see how it would fit. Overall it worked well, tighter fit in the rear than my Tranny . Also, I don't really wash my bikes very often due to the drought, so I hope you don't mind dust.

She liked the way it rode (15 psi back, 13 psi front)









Fork clearance on Marugra TS8 SL is very tight with FBN 3.5 on i35














Seatstays have decent room with TB 2.8 on i35:














Chainstays are pretty tight














Medium Frame









Overall the dish and true of the wheel have to be pretty spot on for it to fit without rubbing, but it makes for a super snappy little bike with gobs of traction and under 25 lbs (including dust).


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

cyanidecowboy said:


> Chainstays are pretty tight
> View attachment 1022342
> View attachment 1022343
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures! I have the chinese knock off version of the SJ and I'm currently undecided on what i want to do. Keep it as a 29er and get some 30mm wide rims or go the 27.5+ route with some 2.8 tires on wider rims. I do have a 27.5 wheelset with 30mm wide rims so testing should be relatively inexpensive.

So are there any other 2.8's out there that would work or are the WTB TB's the only option right now?


----------



## cyanidecowboy (Oct 13, 2015)

*2015 Epic WC B+*

Ok, one more frame to share, then I am going to have to start buying some more bikes in order to contribute.

This is my Dad's 2015 Epic WC. Same i35 wheels with 2.8 TB rear and 3.5 FBN front. The rear clears easily, though the little brain hose might prevent you from getting anything bigger than a 2.8 in there. The front is too tight, looks like the FBN is just a little too much for the SID.



















































Didn't actually ride it in this configuration, since there was too much fork rub. I am curious to take the 120mm Magura TS8 off my Tranny and see how it does on this bike. I am honestly not a huge fan of the super steep "world cup" head tube angle. I think a little slacker and longer travel will make the bike handle better. As it is I find it really sketchy on descents. Will report back after I give it a try. Sorry some of the pics got rotated.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

The more bikes I see with the Trailblazer, the more I wish/hope that companies will make more "conversion tires" that are similar B2B (164-168) and short knob design of the Trailblazer. They won't be ideal for a 27.5+ specific bike, but neither are running 2" tires on an AM bike, and plenty of people do that.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

PHeller said:


> The more bikes I see with the Trailblazer, the more I wish/hope that companies will make more "conversion tires" that are similar B2B (164-168) and short knob design of the Trailblazer. They won't be ideal for a 27.5+ specific bike, but neither are running 2" tires on an AM bike, and plenty of people do that.


I hope you are right and they stick with the 2.8 to 3.25 sizing for + tires. Rather than slowly growing like everything else.


----------



## Derek200 (Jun 16, 2015)

Yep. Keep them "optimal". Big enough but not too big. Not enough experience to know where that is but can't imagine needing more than the 6 fattie which was 3 inches


----------



## thepotatokid (May 18, 2007)

mrpepto said:


> Does anyone know if On-One Inbred 29 would have enough clearance for 650b+ tires? I`m thinking specifically about 2.8 trailblazers on 50mm rim but maybe could go 35mm if necessary. I`m looking everywhere but can`t find any information.


Has anyone tried 27.5+ on the On One Inbred 29? Google turns up donuts

Sent from my GT-I9197 using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

A friend of mine is running a trail blazers on the rear and the specialized ground control on the front on his cannondale scalpel 650b, not sure what rims though.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Some of you guys are running such tight clearances ... If you get the slightest buckle in your wheel, or even abit of flex.. its gunna be a bad time.

.... Hate to say it but its getting abit stance nation in here.


----------



## _nomad (Jun 16, 2015)

dustyduke22 said:


> I have successfully run the 650b Velocity Blunt 35 rims with TrailBlazer 2.8 tires on my Kona Process 111.


Congrats on your amazing bikes! One question as I've got the opportunity getting a Process 111: do you think a Maxxis Chronicle would find into it?

Cheers and have a great weekend!


----------



## botero (Jan 23, 2015)

anyone know if any of these 27.5 plus tires will fit on the rear of a transition scout, thanks.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

are there any 27.5+ rims there that have 36h? wtb scraper and derby only come in 32h.

(i just wanted to re-use my existing 36 hopes instead of buying a new set of 32 hope hubs)


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

spyghost said:


> are there any 27.5+ rims there that have 36h? wtb scraper and derby only come in 32h.
> 
> (i just wanted to re-use my existing 36 hopes instead of buying a new set of 32 hope hubs)


Derby can do that.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Derby can do that.


they don't i already sent an email


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

Blunt 35 has 36h option


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

tjamscad said:


> Blunt 35 has 36h option


thats a good start...

how about in the 45mm category?


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

spyghost said:


> are there any 27.5+ rims there that have 36h? wtb scraper and derby only come in 32h.
> 
> (i just wanted to re-use my existing 36 hopes instead of buying a new set of 32 hope hubs)


27.5+ Frame Compatibility Thread. Post your setup! - Page 15- Mtbr.com


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

spyghost said:


> thats a good start...
> 
> how about in the 45mm category?


Light-Bicycle

http://www.light-bicycle.com/Carbon...r-27-5-plus-bikes-tubeless-compatible.html###


----------



## grenspot (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a 2nd Gen Sir 9. I am hoping to run Bridger 27.5x3.0 tires. Assuming the spacing is similar to your MCR, do you think they would fit?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

spyghost said:


> they don't i already sent an email


Are you sure? Because I have talked to Ray about it and it's always been an extra cost option. He was even willing to have some drilled 28 holes for Spinergy spokes.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Are you sure? Because I have talked to Ray about it and it's always been an extra cost option. He was even willing to have some drilled 28 holes for Spinergy spokes.


hmmm, let me give him another mail...

cost wise any alternatives to derby for 27.5+ 45mm? (yea non-carbon)


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

spyghost said:


> hmmm, let me give him another mail...
> 
> cost wise any alternatives to derby for 27.5+ 45mm? (yea non-carbon)


Mine are 40mm external, I'm not sure he does 45mm.


----------



## makersmike (Sep 30, 2015)

I am considering converting a 2016 Stumpjumper 29er, but am concerned that BB height will be too low. Has anyone measured the actual BB height after conversion? If the wheel diameter decreases from 29 inches to 28.25 inches for a total loss of .75 inches (19 mm), then the expected drop in BB height would be half of that decrease in diameter (9.5mm), right? Meaning the expected BB height for the Stumpjumper would drop from 336 to 326.5. If that is accurate, does that seem manageable? 

Does anyone have thoughts on what the lowest acceptable BB height would be for a 27.5+ conversion, in general, even though different styles and terrain will affect this?


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

makersmike said:


> I am considering converting a 2016 Stumpjumper 29er, but am concerned that BB height will be too low. Has anyone measured the actual BB height after conversion? If the wheel diameter decreases from 29 inches to 28.25 inches for a total loss of .75 inches (19 mm), then the expected drop in BB height would be half of that decrease in diameter (9.5mm), right? Meaning the expected BB height for the Stumpjumper would drop from 336 to 326.5. If that is accurate, does that seem manageable?
> 
> Does anyone have thoughts on what the lowest acceptable BB height would be for a 27.5+ conversion, in general, even though different styles and terrain will affect this?


HT or FSR?


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

makersmike said:


> I am considering converting a 2016 Stumpjumper 29er, but am concerned that BB height will be too low. Has anyone measured the actual BB height after conversion? If the wheel diameter decreases from 29 inches to 28.25 inches for a total loss of .75 inches (19 mm), then the expected drop in BB height would be half of that decrease in diameter (9.5mm), right? Meaning the expected BB height for the Stumpjumper would drop from 336 to 326.5. If that is accurate, does that seem manageable?
> 
> Does anyone have thoughts on what the lowest acceptable BB height would be for a 27.5+ conversion, in general, even though different styles and terrain will affect this?


Your numbers sound about right for a point-of-comparison, but that's not the whole story. The FSR 6Fattie, which has the same front triangle (and for these purposes an equivalent rear triangle) is listed at 331, but it has a longer fork, so 327 is about right for the FSR 29er.

That said, when you run plus tires at appropriately low tire pressures, you lose more bottom bracket height, even unloaded. (They must have measured with those tires inflated to 30 psi.) When I measured the BB height on the FSR 6fattie with 15psi in the tires, it was closer to 320 than 330.

The 6Fattie has one of the lowest effective bottom brackets of any bike, once the shocks and tires are pre-loaded. (It was ~11 inches when I checked, although the autosag probably runs the rear shock softer than I like.) If you convert a FSR 29er to a 27.5+ with shorter shock and an even smaller wheel than the 6fattie, you're bike will have the lowest BB of all. This could be good for some applications, but know that the finish on the ends of my crank arms was completely gone within an hour of me hitting the trail for the first time. Still, I think that's an adequate trade-off. I'd recommend getting the FSR designed for the plus tires, however, rather than converting a 29er. It's easier to go the other way.


----------



## slo_rider (Mar 22, 2007)

makersmike said:


> ...If the wheel diameter decreases from 29 inches to 28.25 inches for a total loss of .75 inches (19 mm), then the expected drop in BB height would be half of that decrease in diameter (9.5mm), right? Meaning the expected BB height for the Stumpjumper would drop from 336 to 326.5. If that is accurate, does that seem manageable?
> 
> Does anyone have thoughts on what the lowest acceptable BB height would be for a 27.5+ conversion, in general, even though different styles and terrain will affect this?


29er rim is 622mm in diameter 
27.5" rim is 584mm in diameter 
difference between rim diameters is 38mm 
difference between rim radii is half of 38mm, or 19mm

so, if you were to mount tires w the same heights as your current 29er tires, on the smaller 27.5" rim, then your BB height would drop by 19mm (ie, the difference in rim radii between the two wheel sizes)

if you are mounting 27.5+ tires that are presumably taller than your current 29er tires, then your new BB height would be less than this 19mm difference, and would be raised up by the taller 27.5+ tire.

the increased 27.5+ tire height compared to your current 29er rim and tire combo obviously depends on your 27.5+ tire and rim choice


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

11 9 simus

Fatlab 55mm rims
Vee 27.5 x 3.25

Can't wait to ride em


----------



## makersmike (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks phride and slo_rider for the helpful feedback on BB height. Seems like it may be worth considering raising the fork when doing a conversion if it helps with BB height (for example, from 140 to 150 on the FSR Stumpjumper).

As suggested, it might be better to just buy the FSR 6 Fattie, but I am hesitant until the wider rim with 38mm internal is available. I was able to test ride the Fattie, and although I had a few more pedal strikes, I am comfortable with the height, just uncertain about having an even lower BB.

I have considered converting my current camber evo, but my main concern is that it's 330 BB height is even lower than the regular FSR Stumpjumper. If I go that route, I'll get some photos posted.


----------



## slo_rider (Mar 22, 2007)

makersmike said:


> Thanks phride and slo_rider for the helpful feedback on BB height. Seems like it may be worth considering raising the fork when doing a conversion if it helps with BB height (for example, from 140 to 150 on the FSR Stumpjumper)...


sure and glad you found it helpful.

yeah, a longer travel fork (or simply a fork with a longer axle to crown length) will raise your BB a bit. you can use this geo calculator to estimate changes if you know the a2c length of the longer travel fork. based on estimates from that calculator, a 10mm increase in fork a2c length will raise your BB by about 3-4mm and slacken the head angle by about 0.5 degree.

another thing to consider would be to use eccentric shock bushings (like these) to essentially lengthen the eye to eye distance between main frame shock mount and swingarm shock mount (still using the stock shock), which would raise the BB a few mm (as well as steepen both head and seat tube angles). the steepening effect would offset the slackening effect from a longer fork, and help preserve the bike's original geo--good if you liked the original geo, less good if you wanted a slacker HA from a longer fork:


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

spyghost said:


> hmmm, let me give him another mail...
> 
> cost wise any alternatives to derby for 27.5+ 45mm? (yea non-carbon)


I'm not sure about aluminum, but most of the Chinese carbon rims can be had with 36h drilling.


----------



## makersmike (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks slo_rider, great information on options for adjusting geometry, if necessary!


----------



## LI-MTB (Jul 24, 2012)

Dustyduke22 , quick question. I am planning on following your lead and building up a Yelli Screamy for 27.5+. Is the 2014 frame compatible? 


Sent from the interwebz.


----------



## makersmike (Sep 30, 2015)

*Camber Evo setup, Ibis 741, WTB Trail Boss 3.0 and TB 2.8*

Just got my 2014 Camber Evo set up yesterday with Trail Boss 3.0 front, and Trailblazer 2.8 rear, on Ibis 741 rims. Bottom bracket is about 10mm lower at 321, at 15 psi. Clearance is very good in the rear, and adequate upfront with about 3mm each side.

On a short 7 mile, 1000 ft climb ride. I was expecting the ride to be smooth and fun, and was not disappointed. What surprised me was how fast it was with the big tires, and I might end up faster on both climbs and descents than with my 29" wheels. I broke PRs on a mile long flowy singletrack as well as a short road climb back to my house. Looking forward to riding some more.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

blidner said:


> 11 9 simus
> 
> Fatlab 55mm rims
> Vee 27.5 x 3.25
> ...


Nice setup. Look alot like my wheels, but have em at 150mm front and 197mm rear!


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice taste in wheels NH

I only have a few rides on them but I am enjoying


----------



## milly109 (Mar 10, 2015)

I know this was already asked awhile ago, but has anyone tried to put a plus setup on a chromag surface, or root down? Im hoping to build up a root down over the winter.

I contacted Chromag and they said they don't recommend it as the rear wheel didn't have enough horizontal movement, but they were using a 52mm rim, so I'm curious if anyone has tried this?


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

makersmike said:


> On a short 7 mile, 1000 ft climb ride. I was expecting the ride to be smooth and fun, and was not disappointed. What surprised me was how fast it was with the big tires, and I might end up faster on both climbs and descents than with my 29" wheels.


I'm sure I'm fudging the numbers but IIRC Schwalbe tested the 27.5x2.8 at something like +6% rolling resistance over 29x2.35 but +25% more contact patch. Traction + confidence = speed.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

milly109 said:


> I know this was already asked awhile ago, but has anyone tried to put a plus setup on a chromag surface, or root down? Im hoping to build up a root down over the winter.
> 
> I contacted Chromag and they said they don't recommend it as the rear wheel didn't have enough horizontal movement, but they were using a 52mm rim, so I'm curious if anyone has tried this?


I've been kinda curious there too. As long as there is tire clearance, it would be ideal IMHO. BB height would still be in a good range on one of those.


----------



## Carbonegear (Mar 3, 2015)

*Lynskey PRO29 1/2 a fatty fits fine*

This bike rides like a champ. Totally new ball game- she is fast and nimble. The 2.8's are great- the sidewalls are a huge issue and hopefully the Nobby Nic's will solve that issue in the coming days. The drivetrain is flawless and it is a blast to ride- Short wheel base and stock 29 parts.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyone tried the maxxas chronicle 27.5x3.00?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> Anyone tried the maxxas chronicle 27.5x3.00?


Lots of people have, might want to check out the 27.5+ tire thread.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Tried the 29er version, was not too impressed with it to tell the truth and mine was a proto test tyre I was given alongside a CST BFT proto, so no monetary reason to feel obligated to like it -_ lots of self steer at good, low pressures, if you don't want that have to bump the pressure up past what I thought was ideal for actual trail use._ BFT on the other hand is fantastic, lots less self steer at good pressures, rolls well and traction is just amazing, only downside, despite being announced, can't seem to see it on their web site or anywhere to buy retail.



LinkyPinky87 said:


> Anyone tried the maxxas chronicle 27.5x3.00?


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Iv'e only seen the maxxis plus sized tyres on ebay. For Aus its "woolworths/bigW" click and collect (big supermarket chains)

Cheers for the heads up. Will keep looking and reading


----------



## ticketchecker (Mar 18, 2010)

dustyduke22 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> What I would like to accomplish by this thread is a central place for guys and gals to post what rim and B+ tire options they are running on their standard 29er bikes.
> 
> ...


How much room you got in that Heckler rear end? Thinking about doing this to a Bantam frame but the chainstay is listed at 4mm shorter


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

ticketchecker said:


> How much room you got in that Heckler rear end? Thinking about doing this to a Bantam frame but the chainstay is listed at 4mm shorter


Tons of room. I could probably fit a 3 inch tire and be fine.


----------



## konacrasher (Dec 25, 2008)

could you post the measurements of your tires. trailblazer and trail boss .I am interested in buying those tires n rims and curious what the carcus and tread measurements are ?

Thanks in advance

Andrew


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dustyduke22 said:


> View attachment 1014229


It's nice to see a Heckler built up decently. Such a shame SC only provides low cost builds for them now.

Also, Dang B+ tires make mountain bikes look good!


----------



## ticketchecker (Mar 18, 2010)

dustyduke22 said:


> Tons of room. I could probably fit a 3 inch tire and be fine.


Thanks, finally went through this whole thread. My answers were already there.

Gracias


----------



## konacrasher (Dec 25, 2008)

makersmike said:


> Just got my 2014 Camber Evo set up yesterday with Trail Boss 3.0 front, and Trailblazer 2.8 rear, on Ibis 741 rims. Bottom bracket is about 10mm lower at 321, at 15 psi. Clearance is very good in the rear, and adequate upfront with about 3mm each side.
> 
> On a short 7 mile, 1000 ft climb ride. I was expecting the ride to be smooth and fun, and was not disappointed. What surprised me was how fast it was with the big tires, and I might end up faster on both climbs and descents than with my 29" wheels. I broke PRs on a mile long flowy singletrack as well as a short road climb back to my house. Looking forward to riding some more.


makersmike.

could you post the measurements of your tires. trailblazer and trail boss .I am interested in buying those tires n rims and curious what the carcus and tread measurements are ?

Thanks in advance

Andrew


----------



## m789 (Jul 19, 2013)

has anyone done SJ evo with pike 140? 
R2.8
F3.0

whats the bb height? is it still ridable with 175mm cranks?


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

m789 said:


> has anyone done SJ evo with pike 140?
> R2.8
> F3.0
> 
> whats the bb height? is it still ridable with 175mm cranks?


I have a couple Trailblazer 2.8s coming. I will post clearance when they get here. My frame may differ some. It's the Chinese carbon knockoff of the 2015 SJ. Frame looks near identical to my buddies Evo though.


----------



## makersmike (Sep 30, 2015)

konacrasher said:


> makersmike.
> 
> could you post the measurements of your tires. trailblazer and trail boss .I am interested in buying those tires n rims and curious what the carcus and tread measurements are ?
> 
> ...


Andrew,
I will have some calipers by Wednesday and will try and get some numbers posted by Thursday.


----------



## makersmike (Sep 30, 2015)

m789 said:


> has anyone done SJ evo with pike 140?
> R2.8
> F3.0
> 
> whats the bb height? is it still ridable with 175mm cranks?


The listed BB height of the SJ Evo (2015) is 5mm higher, 335, than the Camber Evo, 330, so it should be ~ 5 mm higher than mine (measured at 321) with the F3.0 and R2.8 on 35 mm rims.

I have 175mm cranks and I would like my BB to be a little higher. I will be raising my Pike from 120 to 130 this week, hopefully gaining 3-4mm. Even without that, I would not consider returning to my 29" wheels. The benefits far outweigh any compensation necessary for the low BB height. The low BB height is most noticeable for me on technical climbing, which is a small portion of my riding.


----------



## CarLessOhio (Nov 11, 2015)

*Salsa Fargo*

Salsa Fargo Ti Gen2 ('11-'12) with stock steel fork
Velocity Dually 27.5 rims
WTB Trail Blazer 27.5x2.8 tires


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

That looks really nice. Can you give us a comparison between it now with 650B+ and in it's original 29er setup, what do you notice different, any negatives in your opinion? Looks a bit tight down in the chainstays, have you run into any mud with this setup yet?



CarLessOhio said:


> Salsa Fargo Ti Gen2 ('11-'12) with stock steel fork
> Velocity Dually 27.5 rims, WTB Trail Blazer 27.5x2.8 tires
> 
> View attachment 1027963


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

06HokieMTB said:


> Gladly.
> 
> View attachment 972161


Thanks for this info. I'm leaning towards trying out a of 27.5 plus combo on my Devinci Atlas based on this data.


----------



## Coloradogoose (Jan 17, 2013)

*My set up*

About a year ago I bought my first 29+. Since then I haven't touched any of my bikes with less than a 3.0 tire. I've had a Scott Genius 740 sitting fallow in the corner of my garage since then, with several parts stolen off to build my + sized bikes. I borrowed some tires from the LBS to experiment and finally decided to take the plunge. I wanted to use the Scott since I already had it, and I'd rather raise the BB just a bit than drop it. I flipped the chip on the rear shock mount and it allowed the BB to pretty much stay in the same spot as before. 
It's built with WTB Asym rims, i29 in the back and i35 on the front. The rear tire is a WTB Trail Blazer 2.8 and the front is a WTB Bridger 3.0. The pics of the rear clearance aren't great, however it measures 6-7mm away from the chain stays at all of the closest points. I know the Trail Blazer isn't a true 2.8, but it is sure better than the 2.2 Schwalbe I had on there. With the amount of room I have, I'll try some other tires on it this winter to see how big I can go. It's likely I'll end up with a Breakout 2.5 on there since the stiff sidewall is nice. 
I used a dremal to clean up the arch on my Fox 34 a little. The clearance was pretty tight, but with a little grinding it has enough room. Black Sharpie to make it match better. 
Sorry the pics are dark. These short days are killing me!

(Yes, that is where I run my seatpost. I have a long inseem, and a short torso, combined with liking short top-tube bikes. They look funny, but I like the way they ride.  )


----------



## NS2000X (Mar 25, 2005)

*Niner Rip 9*

Shared on Niner forum.

2014 Rip 9
- 140mm Pike
- Light Bicycle 38mm AM Rims
- Trailblazers

I measured a 13mm spacing on either side of the seat stays, and 8mm on either side of the chain stays.


----------



## jpec29 (Jul 22, 2015)

My Enduro 6fattie conversion


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Very Cool..Enduro

Hope the Bike companies are watching these project conversions


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Love that enduro.. how much clearance on the rear?

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------



## jpec29 (Jul 22, 2015)

CougarSlayer said:


> Love that enduro.. how much clearance on the rear?
> 
> Sent from The Bunny Ranch


I have the 2.8 wtb trail blazers, plenty of clearance. Should be able to fit 3.0 no problem I'd assume. Was playing it safe. And thanks guys for the compliments!


----------



## CarLessOhio (Nov 11, 2015)

I've got about 30 miles on singletrack logged with this setup. Other than the extra cush and grip that the plus tires provide, I haven't noticed any real differences in handling compared to 29ers. A little bit of "grab" when riding on pavement, but hooks up exactly how you'd want it to on dirt. Loving it. Have not run into much mud yet, though, but I wouldn't anticipate any issues.

For most of this season, I ran these wheels and tires on a '12 Raleigh Talus 29er frame with an X-Fusion Slide RL 29er fork, logging almost 250 miles on singletrack. Gave new life to an old bike! The clearance on that frame was a little tighter compared to the Fargo, and I did hit some mud once in a while. I got a little bit of tire rub on the seatstays, but didn't have any issues with it clogging up.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

antonio said:


> Thanks for this info. I'm leaning towards trying out a of 27.5 plus combo on my Devinci Atlas based on this data.


:thumbsup:


----------



## konacrasher (Dec 25, 2008)

*Devinci atlas and niner rip9*

DEVINCI 140mm fork ATLAS WITH HUGO'S AND TRAILBLAZERS

Niner rip 9 160mm pike with same wheelset. I demo wheels at local bike shop they are blast
currently trying to decide between buying I35 Asym rims or scrapers
leaning toward I35 thinking they might be better for a variety of tires ?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

If it were me and I wanted a wheelset that I could use with PLUS tyres like the TB and smaller, say 2.4" tyres, then definitely the i35s, but beware, the 2.4" will not offer much rim protection if you ride in rocky areas. If I was going to be running some real PLUS tyres in the 3"> size, then I might consider the Scrapers. My build will use the i35s and I don't really plan to run anything bigger than the TB, for my normal wheelset I'll be going for the i29 so I have some rim protection.



konacrasher said:


> DEVINCI 140mm fork ATLAS WITH HUGO'S AND TRAILBLAZERS
> 
> Niner rip 9 160mm pike with same wheelset. I demo wheels at local bike shop they are blast
> currently trying to decide between buying I35 Asym rims or scrapers
> leaning toward I35 thinking they might be better for a variety of tires ?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

My thought is to go with the i35 because it allows you to use to various 2.8 or even 3.0 tires, but it won't oversize them like some of the wider rims. This allows you to use a wider variety of tires, because as of right now, many bikes will have some fitment issues with anything larger than the slightly undersized Trailblazer. 

Where as some people are using the wider rims to make your standard 2.2 or 2.4 tire bigger, I think some folks should use a narrower rim with Plus tire conversions just to give themselves more options.

Waiting to see just how big the Schwalbe 2.8 tires are, because the only other 2.8 tire available besides the Trailblazer is the VTF 2.8, which has some fitment issues in bikes that have no problems fitting the Trailblazer, so it must be a decent bit larger.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

PHeller said:


> My thought is to go with the i35 because it allows you to use to various 2.8 or even 3.0 tires, but it won't oversize them like some of the wider rims. This allows you to use a wider variety of tires, because as of right now, many bikes will have some fitment issues with anything larger than the slightly undersized Trailblazer.
> 
> Where as some people are using the wider rims to make your standard 2.2 or 2.4 tire bigger, I think some folks should use a narrower rim with Plus tire conversions just to give themselves more options.
> 
> Waiting to see just how big the Schwalbe 2.8 tires are, because the only other 2.8 tire available besides the Trailblazer is the VTF 2.8, which has some fitment issues in bikes that have no problems fitting the Trailblazer, so it must be a decent bit larger.


I think you are spot on with your ideas on rim size. The Vee Trax Fatty 2.8 is a real 2.8 tire, unlike the Trailblazer. I too will be interested to see how big the Schwalbe offerings will be, as I have had good luck with their other tires. I'm currently running the Vee 2.8 in the back of my Jones on a Derby rim (34mm inside) and it is as big as I can go, so looking for more options.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Anyone tried 27.5+ on the previous generation Vassago Jabberwocky?


----------



## jameseo (Oct 23, 2014)

*Cannondale Bad Trigger 650B Plus Bike - YAY!*

I decided to see if some plus tires would 1) fit on my 21mm Mavics and 2) fit in the rear of my Cannondale Trigger Carbon Team 650B bike. I was just about to sell or trade almost anyone for a 29er so that I could do this whole 650b plus thing after selling the Farley. But...

The WTB Trailblazer 2.8 fits my rim and frame!








I'm not sure if the wtb tralblazer 2.8 is any bigger than vee tire trail taker 2.4. It's obviously smaller than bridger.









I have the WTB Bridger 3.0 in the front. If my real wheel was 100% true, it would have fit within the frame. But every few knobs or so I would hear the rub on one side or the other. Too close. But after seeing how much room I still have with 2.8 trailblazer and how the bridger was just a few rubs too close, I think I can still squeeze a less side knobby 3.0 from another brand in the back.









When it comes to the Lefty front. I can fit any tire on there. Most likely going to get 3.25 Vee Trax for front and 2.8 (maybe 3.0 bulldozer in rear).

*MY QUESTION
Are the tires only fitting because they are on narrow 21mm rims? If I decided to get some 35mm or 50+ scraper rims, etc, would the width (or height) of tire expand too far to fit frame?*

Can't believe how much more I like my bike now.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ibis Tranny 29 supports TB 2.8 with room to spare. Rims are LB 35mm. 




Front is a Trail Boss 3.0 on a 29r Pike


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

jameseo said:


> I decided to see if some plus tires would 1) fit on my 21mm Mavics and 2) fit in the rear of my Cannondale Trigger Carbon Team 650B bike.
> 
> I have the WTB Bridger 3.0 in the front. If my real wheel was 100% true, it would have fit within the frame. But every few knobs or so I would hear the rub on one side or the other. Too close. But after seeing how much room I still have with 2.8 trailblazer and how the bridger was just a few rubs too close, I think I can still squeeze a less side knobby 3.0 from another brand in the back.
> ...
> ...


A wider rim will make the tire casing wider, but it may reorient the knobs to be more vertical. Whether that would help in your case, I can't tell from the photos. It depends on exactly where you have clearance issues on the rear triangle. However, there are other plus tires with sizes between the Trailblazer and the Bridger.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, the casing will grow by my experience with 29+ tyres doing similar. I experienced about a 4mm casing increase when I went from WTB i25 rims to Velocity Dually45 with my 29+ 3" tyres, IIRC. You would be better off going with some WTB Asym i35s or even i29s, would still offer decent support for a 2.8" and not let the casing grow width wise too much. Casing will also get a bit taller as well, so keep that in mind.



jameseo said:


> MY QUESTION
> Are the tires only fitting because they are on narrow 21mm rims? If I decided to get some 35mm or 50+ scraper rims, etc, would the width (or height) of tire expand too far to fit frame?


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

Mk1 Yelli Screamy, WTB i35 rim, Trailblazer at 15psi - in the stand DS chainstay clearance is in the region 2.75mm (a 2.5mm hex clears with no contact, a 3mm goes through easily but with contact). Clearance on other stays and to seat tube is noticeably more, I didn't measure.

It looks bigger than it sounds, I think it's rideable but I can't ride at the moment. Will update when I can.

By eye, the tyre carcass is wider than the tread, and I measured it at about 64mm (2.5 inches) with a tape. '67mm' is embossed on the tyre, that's on a wider rim perhaps.


----------



## m789 (Jul 19, 2013)

Guys sorry for somewhat repeating my question; 

anyone successfully fit& ridden 650+ 3" (GC or PURG) REAR to SJ EVO 29 on i30 rims?
as it has longer CS than E29 it could be done?

...got a sweet deal on roval i29 ws that i ll be building next week, but current avalibe 650+ tyres in EU seem to be only GC,PURG & WTB TB 2,8 (which is more of a 2,5 by reports) 

anone knows when the nobby nicks in 2,8 and 3,0 will be avalibe in EU?


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

Has anyone tried a Trek/Gary Fisher Ex-Caliber circa 2009 (or 2010, as I believe it's the same frame)? Or the Paragon of the same era?


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

Ritchey P-29er with Reba fork is a go.

Just did a quick mock up. Velocity Blunt 35's with WTB trailblazer 27.5x2.8" Fits just fine on my Ritchey P-29er and Reba fork. Plenty of clearance.


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

Has anyone got OK clearance with a little mud room on a tyre grippier than a Trailblazer, on a 29er Pike i35 rim?


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

My Trailblazers finally came in yesterday. I mounted them to my Nextie rims that are 29 internal. They went on tubeless without any issues. Rode 8 miles after and they did great. I kept lowering the pressure as I wasn't sure what to run and didn't want to take the time to put a gauge on every time. I have a Workswell 062 Chinese carbon frame that seems to be a copy of the Specialized SJ hardtail. Plenty of room to spare. I will get some pictures up tonight


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I think it's pretty clear by now that just about any 29er will fit a Trailblazer unless its on a really wide rim, and even then we're pretty sure it'll fit. 

I'd be more interested in see what 27.5" bikes will fit the Trailblazer (mine does) and which 29ers will fit a 3.0 or larger.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

PHeller said:


> I think it's pretty clear by now that just about any 29er will fit a Trailblazer unless its on a really wide rim, and even then we're pretty sure it'll fit.
> 
> I'd be more interested in see what 27.5" bikes will fit the Trailblazer (mine does) and which 29ers will fit a 3.0 or larger.


I will be trying the TB's on my 5010 tonight if I get time. Even if it does, I'm not sure I would like it better than 2.3's on the same i30 rims. It would be nice if more 2.8's were available though. I did find some Nobby Nic's in 3.0" but I was already committed to the TB's.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I highly doubt a Trailblazer will fit the 5010 rear chainstay. People mention runing Rock Razors and other smaller tires on Derby rims and being at the limit of comfortable mud clearance.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

PHeller said:


> I highly doubt a Trailblazer will fit the 5010 rear chainstay. People mention runing Rock Razors and other smaller tires on Derby rims and being at the limit of comfortable mud clearance.


You're probably correct. I shouldn't bother checking... 
But since everything is in my basement already, I probably will.:thumbsup:


----------



## aerosxl (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm new to plus sized bikes, but I'd really love to build my own. Are most people running 27.5+ tires on 27.5 frames or 29s?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Most are running these tires on 29er frames, as most 27.5" specific frames don't have enough room for anything bigger than a 27.5x2.5 tire. The Trailblazer 2.8 is what I like to call a "conversion tire", that is it small enough to fit in a 27.5" specific frame or fork (it's really tight in a Pike 275) but big enough to mimic a 29x1.9 tire. 

Calling a Trailblazer 2.8 a "Plus Tire" is like calling a 700x45 a "29er Tire". Yes, it's bigger than a common 27.5" tire, but it's not really that much bigger. 

The new "Plus Tires" in 3.0/3.25 are considerably larger the Trailblazer, and therefore most will not fit in a 27.5" specific frame, hence why most are installing them on 29er frames.

In some case, these larger Plus tires are actually too big for the rear chainstays of some 29ers. Tread carefully. (pun intended)


----------



## aerosxl (Nov 10, 2015)

PHeller said:


> Most are running these tires on 29er frames, as most 27.5" specific frames don't have enough room for anything bigger than a 27.5x2.5 tire. The Trailblazer 2.8 is what I like to call a "conversion tire", that is it small enough to fit in a 27.5" specific frame or fork (it's really tight in a Pike 275) but big enough to mimic a 29x1.9 tire.
> 
> Calling a Trailblazer 2.8 a "Plus Tire" is like calling a 700x45 a "29er Tire". Yes, it's bigger than a common 27.5" tire, but it's not really that much bigger.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Is there anything in particular I should look out for when fitting 27.5 plus tires to my 29er?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

PHeller said:


> Most are running these tires on 29er frames, as most 27.5" specific frames don't have enough room for anything bigger than a 27.5x2.5 tire. The Trailblazer 2.8 is what I like to call a "conversion tire", that is it small enough to fit in a 27.5" specific frame or fork (it's really tight in a Pike 275) but big enough to mimic a 29x1.9 tire.
> 
> Calling a Trailblazer 2.8 a "Plus Tire" is like calling a 700x45 a "29er Tire". Yes, it's bigger than a common 27.5" tire, but it's not really that much bigger.
> 
> ...


This is the reason im selling my scapers with trailblazers, the tires are only good for dry conditions, if I was to try and put anything wider on my 29er they would definitely rub. I'm guessing this is a scrapers problem more than anything else.


----------



## cyanidecowboy (Oct 13, 2015)

Didn't take any pics, but if anyone is curious, a Traiblazer 2.8 on a 35mm internal width rim will not fit an Ibis Ripley v1. No way, no how. Maybe the new Ripley, particularly the 148+ rear end one will fit it.


----------



## aerosxl (Nov 10, 2015)

Has anyone tried putting 3.25" tires on an On One Codeine 29?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

On one Inbred vertical drop out 29er will not fit the WTB Trailblazer with Velocity Blunt 35 mm rims. It fits but the tire run out rubs. Not good.


----------



## dcarterdman (Apr 13, 2006)

Lynskey M290 will fit all the way up to a 29+ with a 50mm wide rim


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

WTB Trailblazers on 30 internal rims will fit on my 5010. I was surprised to find that there is at least 1/4" all around for clearance. Not a lot but doable. I may take it for a ride tomorrow. Not overly optimistic that I will like it better than normal 2.3 tires. On the 5010 anyway.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

dustyduke22 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> What I would like to accomplish by this thread is a central place for guys and gals to post what rim and B+ tire options they are running on their standard 29er bikes.
> 
> ...


Curious about your experience with the bigger tires on your Yelli? What were you running previously and what fork is that?

Reason I am asking is that I am considering getting new fork and wide carbon front wheel for my Yelli, but concerned about the $$$ and not sure if it will make much difference or if it might change the geo too much and be awkward?

My current setup is F29, 100mm RL, 9mm qr. Considering a Pike 130 and Derby Rim, I forget the model, but it is 35mm, I think.

BTW, I also have a Heckler. My two bikes are Yelli and Heckler, you have great taste.


----------



## Nevada 29er (Nov 12, 2007)

*Honzo + TB 3.0 = No Go*

Bummed as I really wanted this to work. From all the posts of TB working in the new Honzos, I thought it had a good chance, but its not even close. Sliders all the way back.

Trail Boss is mounted on an i35, killer looking wheel. Too bad I can't use it.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

[double post. deleted]


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

wolfmansbro said:


> View attachment 1009312
> 
> Pivot Mach 429 Trail, Nextie 40mm rims and 2.8 Trailblazer. I wouldn't go any wider for fear of mud rubbing on the chainstays but it's a possibility.


Sweet. What is the BB Height with the Trailblazers? How do you like the ride?


----------



## konacrasher (Dec 25, 2008)

Nevada 29er said:


> Bummed as I really wanted this to work. From all the posts of TB working in the new Honzos, I thought it had a good chance, but its not even close. Sliders all the way back.
> 
> Trail Boss is mounted on an i35, killer looking wheel. Too bad I can't use it.
> 
> View attachment 1030448


could you tell me how wide the tire measured on your i35.

Thanks ,

Andrew


----------



## Nevada 29er (Nov 12, 2007)

Measures close to 77mm (tread/casing) at sub 20 psi.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeez the 35mm rim makes a huge difference over a sub-30 rim like the Flow or Blunt.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd like to try a 27+ wheelset on my 2014 Trek Fuel 29er. Does anybody on this page have this bike and tried this or saw any pics?? Thanks for you help.


----------



## Egg2 (Nov 26, 2015)

'16 SJ with TB2.8 & blunt35.
Will work but CS clearance is 8-9mm only.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

quelocotony said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> Next week I'm taking my SIR to my LBS to test fit some of the 27.5+ wheels they have in stock. I am leaning towards the Dually+ WTB TB or Dually+Vee Trax 2.8 or 3.0


Any update on this?


----------



## drmayer (Apr 19, 2007)

Robg68 said:


> I'd like to try a 27+ wheelset on my 2014 Trek Fuel 29er. Does anybody on this page have this bike and tried this or saw any pics?? Thanks for you help.


I did this with my 2014 ex8 29er. Blunt 35 rims and trailblazer 2.8 fits fine. I also converted my fork to 130mm and have been liking the ride.

The 2.8s on scraper rims may work, but I didn't want to guess and have it not work.


----------



## Egg2 (Nov 26, 2015)

TB on dually 45mm non-boost 15' pike 29er.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

So a friend of mine is running a WTB Trail Boss with Scraper rims on the front and on the rear is using his 29er wheel. His bike is a 2014 Niner Air 9 Carbon. He tells me how amazing this is, but I cant imagine a 650b plus on the front and a 29er on the rear could be any good for the frame, or am I just being crazy here? 

He is being rather persistent on making his Air 9 into a AM bike, He talked to the LBS and they said they could build wheels and set him up with a new fork for around a 1000 bucks! I was like you could buy a new scott scale 710 plus for 1500. 

So is he causing any harm to his current bike running plus up front and 29er in the rear?


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

Depends on how hard he crashes when he goes OTBs.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Absolutely nothing wrong with this setup he has going right now, but if he tries to make it more agressive and starts using it to hit drops etc, well then he might be i for some "issues". You can dress up a gorilla, but when all's done and said, it's still a gorilla, i.e. That's an XC race bike, as such it is designed that way, uses thinner tubes, steeper angles, he will be better off going for a framed designed the way he wants and there are loads of them out there. Heck if he really wants that on the cheap, but a Airborne Goblin EVO for $1300 and then put any nicer parts he has if he wants from the air9.



sml-2727 said:


> So a friend of mine is running a WTB Trail Boss with Scraper rims on the front and on the rear is using his 29er wheel. His bike is a 2014 Niner Air 9 Carbon. He tells me how amazing this is, but I cant imagine a 650b plus on the front and a 29er on the rear could be any good for the frame, or am I just being crazy here?
> 
> He is being rather persistent on making his Air 9 into a AM bike, He talked to the LBS and they said they could build wheels and set him up with a new fork for around a 1000 bucks! I was like you could buy a new scott scale 710 plus for 1500.
> 
> So is he causing any harm to his current bike running plus up front and 29er in the rear?


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah I keep telling him that its an xc race bike.... but I guess if hes having fun that all that counts (until he breaks it)


----------



## dwsteig (Dec 20, 2006)

Still loving the 27+ conversion. I also have a 2016 Stumpy. Your post and pics might push me to do it. How's the rear clearance? Fork looks tight-ish, but still good?


----------



## dwsteig (Dec 20, 2006)

Any pics of a 27.5+ conversion on a 2016 Stumpy FSR? Specifically the rear? Not worried about the Pike up front.


----------



## Egg2 (Nov 26, 2015)

dwsteig said:


> Still loving the 27+ conversion. I also have a 2016 Stumpy. Your post and pics might push me to do it. How's the rear clearance? Fork looks tight-ish, but still good?





dwsteig said:


> Any pics of a 27.5+ conversion on a 2016 Stumpy FSR? Specifically the rear? Not worried about the Pike up front.


#496 is a 2016 stumpy fsr cs clearance (couldn't resist the SWAT Dr feature)
#499 is a pike clearance
Opted to run blunt35 (internal29) wide on rear with picture taken just aft riding thru a muddy section so clearance is no issue w TB2.8's. 
May wanna try schwalbe's 2.8 offerings when they get on sale.

if u r building the stumpy fresh, may wanna consider a slightly longer travel front fork (fitted a 150mm pike instead of 140mm as per Specz specs) to offset any possible "lowered-BB" fears. Anyways the 6-fattie runs a 150mm boost fork which i reckon gives them a HTA of 67 vs 67.5 for a regular 29er.


----------



## jameseo (Oct 23, 2014)

What is the biggest rim & tire combination we've seen fit in a;
- Standard 29er (Pre-2016) 15X100 PIKE (<--- Most curious/need to know ASAP)
- Standard 29er (Pre-2016) 15X100 SID
- Standard 29er (Pre-2016) 15X100 FOX 32
- Standard 29er (Pre-2016) 15X100 FOX 34
????
Thanks, really appreciate it!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

15x100 Pike 29 will fit 3.25 VTF on a under 35mm rim.


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

@Nevada29er. Shame that didn't work for you. Looks like an awesome combo. What is your measurement between the stays on your Honzo where the tire is contacting? Also how far from the axle is that point? Thanks.



Nevada 29er said:


> Measures close to 77mm (tread/casing) at sub 20 psi.
> 
> View attachment 1030688


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

*Devinci Atlas Carbon*

Semi-Budget Route to my 650b plus. Wheels were eBay specials :thumbsup:

Devinci Atlas Carbon
Roval Fattie Wheels (30mm internal width)
Nobby Nic 2.8 rear / 3.0 Front
29 Pike (non-boost, 150mm travel.)
Decent clearance with the narrow rims.

Brief thoughts after one ride...

Never sensed squirm in my tires. Ran 15psi front and 18psi rear. 200 pound fit rider. New England trails. I run higher pressure than most, as I'm tired of pinch flatting tires (I run tubeless).

Compared to my normal set-up - a 29 Haven Carbon wheelset with a Hans Dampf up front and a 2.3 Gato on the rear...

Seemed to descend in a slightly more confident and planted way. Could fly through chunky sections carrying more speed. Could also more confidently lean the bike lower and carry more speed through turns.

More sluggish on the flats and climbs (could be the weight difference).

Climbing rocky, rooty trails, the back tire unexpectedly got hung-up a handful of times on the bigger/steeper rocks and on taller ledges. Not a deal-breaker (just requires more rider input), but definitely a noticeable difference when compared to my 29er set-up.

Definitely a different ride with my plus wheelset on my Atlas, but not the kind of difference I sensed when riding my first FS bike, or my first 29er, or my 29plus wheelset on my fat bike.

Still, I genuinely like this set-up and appreciate the difference. However, it will be hard to decide when I would choose which of my two wheelsets. If I care about keeping-up in a group-ride, I will likely use the 29er Havens. When riding our everyday technical XC trails, it will be a toss-up between my 29er wheelset and my 650b plus wheelset.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

So if (2.8) fit the Spearfish I assume they fit the Horsethief. 
But does anyone know if 3.0 or bigger will fit this bike?

Also I can get a 2014 Horsethief on Closeout but with all the parts I would have to buy to make it a b+ should I just buy the PonyRustler if still available?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Windigo said:


> So if (2.8) fit the Spearfish I assume they fit the Horsethief.
> But does anyone know if 3.0 or bigger will fit this bike?
> 
> Also I can get a 2014 Horsethief on Closeout but with all the parts I would have to buy to make it a b+ should I just buy the PonyRustler if still available?


Gearing is fast and faster?


----------



## Five Miles Out (Aug 3, 2010)

Does any know if a Niner Sir9 will fit a 27+? Most likely on a 30mm internal rim to stop it ballooning too much.


----------



## Razor Hoof (Nov 4, 2015)

Decided to see how far I could push things on my Tallboy 1C and 120 Pike. Asym i35s with Ground Control 3.0s. In short, too tight both fore and aft.

Wrote up a blurb with some pics here.


----------



## Subyte0 (Apr 15, 2011)

*2.8 Trailblazer w/ Spank Oozy on Spartan & Paragon*

In the process of making my 29 chubby, I thought I'd see if the 2.8 Trailblazer fit my '15 Devinci Spartan.

Here is the wheel mounted to the Spartan as well as my '11 Trek Paragon. The Trailblazer mounted to a 27.5" Spank Oozy 295 which has an ID of 24.5mm.


----------



## radavis3 (Nov 3, 2014)

Windigo said:


> So if (2.8) fit the Spearfish I assume they fit the Horsethief.
> But does anyone know if 3.0 or bigger will fit this bike?
> 
> Also I can get a 2014 Horsethief on Closeout but with all the parts I would have to buy to make it a b+ should I just buy the PonyRustler if still available?


Why not buy the bike that is already B+? It comes with Boost setup so you get a stronger wheel and no issues with clearance. You could then build a set of 29'er wheels if you ever wanted to run skinny tires.


----------



## takisawa2 (Sep 21, 2012)

*SIR.9 running b+ / 29+ combo.*

Couple of pics of my SIR.9.
2.8 Trailblazer on Dually at the back, Knard on a Dually up front. Built onto Surly SS hubs I had stripped & anodised. Bit out of their depth now, for a typical mild & wet British Winter, but makes for a lovely ride.
Please forgive the untrimmed ghetto tubeless tubes poking out.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Was only looking at the new 2014 because it was heavily discounted, but it makes more sense to buy the 650b+ at full price since it has Boost, Fox 34 or Pike, Guide brakes, wide wheels and 3.0 tires. Also has the capability of fitting even wider rims and tires for winter.


----------



## radavis3 (Nov 3, 2014)

Windigo said:


> Was only looking at the new 2014 because it was heavily discounted, but it makes more sense to buy the 650b+ at full price since it has Boost, Fox 34 or Pike, Guide brakes, wide wheels and 3.0 tires. Also has the capability of fitting even wider rims and tires for winter.


And there you have it!


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

Windigo said:


> Was only looking at the new 2014 because it was heavily discounted, but it makes more sense to buy the 650b+ at full price since it has Boost, Fox 34 or Pike, Guide brakes, wide wheels and 3.0 tires. Also has the capability of fitting even wider rims and tires for winter.


Yep. That's the way to do it, although I doubt you'll get a substantially faster tire in there.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

phride said:


> Yep. That's the way to do it, although I doubt you'll get a substantially faster tire in there.


Faster or fater?

I know that they have been fitting 4.0 tires on 65mm wheels between the Fox fork with boost, not sure what the rear will take.


----------



## radavis3 (Nov 3, 2014)

Windigo said:


> Faster or fater?
> 
> I know that they have been fitting 4.0 tires on 65mm wheels between the Fox fork with boost, not sure what the rear will take.


I'm sure you'll be able to get up to a 3.5, depending on the casing. Either way, that Pony Rustler is a sweet ride. The only other bike I'd consider in that space right now is the Stumpjumper FSR Comp 6Fattie. Same basic build as the GX1, but has the autosag Fox rear shock, a dropper post, and more travel for $500 less.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Looks nice except for the 30mm rims.


----------



## radavis3 (Nov 3, 2014)

I took one out for a demo, and was pretty impressed. Even with 30mm rims, the tires had a really nice profile. Wider might be nice for low pressure snow riding, but I have a fat bike for that. 
I am a little surprised they went with a narrower rim though since the Fuse comes with Scrappers.


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

Windigo said:


> Faster or fater?
> 
> I know that they have been fitting 4.0 tires on 65mm wheels between the Fox fork with boost, not sure what the rear will take.


Yes, fatter, although I was thinking of the rear triangle. The Fox 34 does have a fairly wide berth on my 6Fattie. The sideways-facing cornering knobs on the Purgatory mounted on those skinny wheels hide the discs, but U an see how a 4.0 might work up front. In the back, I think a 3.25 is all I'd get. If you decide to build a fatter setup, I'd be interested to hear how it comes together and how the slightly wider footprint does in the snow.

The Pony Rustler was definitely on my list, but after demoing the FSR, I didn't see a reason to wait for it. That said, I'll probably still take one out for a spin when they get into my LBS.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

How does the TB compare to what you had on before? What rim/tyre combo were you running before? How come you're running the TB reversed, not enough grip run normal, how's braking this way?



takisawa2 said:


> Couple of pics of my SIR.9.
> 2.8 Trailblazer on Dually at the back, Knard on a Dually up front. Built onto Surly SS hubs I had stripped & anodised. Bit out of their depth now, for a typical mild & wet British Winter, but makes for a lovely ride.
> Please forgive the untrimmed ghetto tubeless tubes poking out.
> 
> View attachment 1035149


----------



## takisawa2 (Sep 21, 2012)

LyNx said:


> How does the TB compare to what you had on before? What rim/tyre combo were you running before? How come you're running the TB reversed, not enough grip run normal, how's braking this way?


Was running 29x2.4 Ralph before, with the 29+ front. Tried b+ rear with the Trailblazer ghetto tubelessed on a cheap 23mm Alex rim. It worked well, squirmed a bit at low pressure but perfectly fine. It's rock solid on the Dually. But, as said, was fine on the 23mm rim.

The rear facing TB was an error but now it's running tubeless it can stay as it is. Braking is fine but bear in mind we are talking UK damp mud bog fest most of the time.

My advice, if your running rims of 23mm plus I'd not rush out to lace anything bigger on unless your needing new wheels anyway.
Sub 23mm (19mm seems common) yes, way too narrow, but unless your running uber low pressure, save your cash.

The OCD in me wanted matching rims though. 😀

I've invested the cash now so will run with it, but the best combo the Niner has ever run was 29" rear, 29+ front. That was its sweet spot.

I've enquired about having the frame modified to run full 29+ rear but advised it would cost as much as a new custom frame.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. Asked as I too build a set of Dually29er wheels, 29+ upfront, 2.4" Ardent out nback, but the Dually is just too wide for the 2.4" and gives the casing so much support it actually becomes harsh or you run the pressure so low to counter you easily rim strike. I think unless you're running 3"> tyres, stick to a rim with an inner width of 30-35mm and that's what I plan to do, will get a WTB Asym i35 650B to rebuild the rear of the Dually wheelset to run on my rigid or HT and i29s for my wheels for my FS which run <2.4" tyres.



takisawa2 said:


> Was running 29x2.4 Ralph before, with the 29+ front. Tried b+ rear with the Trailblazer ghetto tubelessed on a cheap 23mm Alex rim. It worked well, squirmed a bit at low pressure but perfectly fine. It's rock solid on the Dually. But, as said, was fine on the 23mm rim.
> 
> The rear facing TB was an error but now it's running tubeless it can stay as it is. Braking is fine but bear in mind we are talking UK damp mud bog fest most of the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Delete


----------



## Five Miles Out (Aug 3, 2010)

takisawa2 said:


> Couple of pics of my SIR.9.
> 2.8 Trailblazer on Dually at the back, Knard on a Dually up front. Built onto Surly SS hubs I had stripped & anodised. Bit out of their depth now, for a typical mild & wet British Winter, but makes for a lovely ride.
> Please forgive the untrimmed ghetto tubeless tubes poking out.
> 
> ...


I like this. I've been looking for a 29 that I can race a ss, but chuck on a set of 6fatties for general trail duties.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Five Miles Out said:


> I like this. I've been looking for a 29 that I can race a ss, but chuck on a set of 6fatties for general trail duties.


I have plans to build up a Nimble 9 this way. SS, geared, 275+, 29... The SIR is definitely racier, and I considered it, but I think the N9's personality suits my needs a little better. Not sure what you're looking for, exactly, but thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## vlocityboy (Jul 27, 2015)

essinem4130 said:


> Anyone have any insight as to if a 27.5+ will fit on the rear of a 2015 Trek Stache 7 or 8? After the ride I did today, I could really use a bit more cushion in the rear.


YES - I have a 2013 Stache 8 and am running WTB TB's front and rear on Blunt 35 rims. Plenty of clearance, minimal weight gain and the ride and handling have been utterly transformed. I'm a light guy (sub 150) and have run as low as 12psi in the rear with no issues. Instead of beating the crap out of me, the bike now rides like a short travel FS bike.


----------



## dcarterdman (Apr 13, 2006)

*Lynskey M290*































My Lynskey M290 with 27.5 x 3.0 WTB trail bosss and Bridger. Makes for super smooth and stable ride. Steering got even quicker with no twitchiness.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

dustyduke22 said:


> Looks like we can add the Transition Smuggler to the B+ compatible list. Thanks to LyNx over on the Transition Forum
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/xlMXiJuq-F/


Anyone have chainstay clearance pics of this bike?


----------



## Jozz (Apr 8, 2004)

PHeller said:


> Anyone have chainstay clearance pics of this bike?


I emailed Transition for that same question last week. Here is the answer:
_
Jozz,

We have mounted 27.5 x 2.8 WTB tires on the Smuggler for the purpose of testing. However even with that tire the clearance is not adequate and we would not say the bike is compatible with that tire size. There is definitely not room to run any real 27.5+ tires in the Smuggler.

Sorry,

Sam Burkhardt | Transition Bikes | (360) 820-8136_


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Jozz said:


> I emailed Transition for that same question last week. Here is the answer:
> _
> There is definitely not room to run any real 27.5+ tires in the Smuggler.
> _


Boo.


----------



## Pjerm (Oct 1, 2015)

06HokieMTB said:


> Gladly.
> 
> View attachment 972161


What tires were used for these measurements? I want to fit some 3inch tires into my enduro, but I don't want tire rub. 
I'm torn between the scraper with trailblazers or blunt 35's with a 3inch option.
I have a 29 Enduro. Any thoughts?


----------



## botero (Jan 23, 2015)

i ran a borrowed set of scrapers and wtb 2.8 trailblazer wheels on my smuggler for a few weeks and had no issues with rubbing but it did drop the bb very low and increased the pedal strikes so had to be very careful with that. the setup was heavy though but a lot of fun in the dry loose conditions. marty who owns the shop is running the nimble 9's 3.50's on roval 29id 27.5 wheels on his enduro 29 and has zero issues with clearance but has punctured a hole right through the thread on the front...pretty light tire.


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

*Remedy*

My Remedy 9.8 with Blunt 35s and TBzers 2.8s, didnt get to ride it but it has tons of clearance.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Carl.D said:


> My Remedy 9.8 with Blunt 35s and TBzers 2.8s, didnt get to ride it but it has tons of clearance.


mint!


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

*Plus*

Thanks man!


----------



## bikeyakski (Jul 30, 2009)

hey txfly I have a sb95c with scrapers and 2.8s (both wtb) and the tires barley fit can you send me some pics of the 2.8s clearance on your 35 id ? 
thanks bro


----------



## bikeyakski (Jul 30, 2009)

very tight with wtb scraper and wtb 2.8s send me your phone no and Il send you pics i think it will be better if I put the rear tire on an i35


----------



## Gyro_t (Oct 29, 2013)

Our LBS had a couple 27.5 + bikes on the floor, one with the Maxxis Chronicle 3 inch tire. Delighted to find they fit wife's TiCycles Adventure Touring 29er, I asked them to price me out a set of wheels including a set of 160 mm rotors so that they can be switched over easily. The wheel set built up with Scraper rims, XT standard QR hubs (not through axle), DT Swiss DB spokes, rotors, rim tape, valve stems, etc. with the Chronicles was quoted at $680 less cassette. I thought it was a kind of high, but want to support the LBS so I told them to go ahead and order them. Then I got the news that their distributer was out of stock and not building more sets. I know this is kind of off subject for this thread but you are the most knowledgable group on this, so I hope you will bear with me and I will post pics of clearances when I finally get the wheels. The new price is $835 if they have them built, and $862 if I build the wheels. That did not surprise me but the increase of $155 did. I know several posters have similar wheel sets, and was wondering about what kind of dollars were talking about and perhaps sources other than LBS I might use to at least compare. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jpec29 (Jul 22, 2015)

Gyro_t said:


> Our LBS had a couple 27.5 + bikes on the floor, one with the Maxxis Chronicle 3 inch tire. Delighted to find they fit wife's TiCycles Adventure Touring 29er, I asked them to price me out a set of wheels including a set of 160 mm rotors so that they can be switched over easily. The wheel set built up with Scraper rims, XT standard QR hubs (not through axle), DT Swiss DB spokes, rotors, rim tape, valve stems, etc. with the Chronicles was quoted at $680 less cassette. I thought it was a kind of high, but want to support the LBS so I told them to go ahead and order them. Then I got the news that their distributer was out of stock and not building more sets. I know this is kind of off subject for this thread but you are the most knowledgable group on this, so I hope you will bear with me and I will post pics of clearances when I finally get the wheels. The new price is $835 if they have them built, and $862 if I build the wheels. That did not surprise me but the increase of $155 did. I know several posters have similar wheel sets, and was wondering about what kind of dollars were talking about and perhaps sources other than LBS I might use to at least compare. Thanks in advance!


Seems reasonable to me, my scraper build was right in that ball park.


----------



## radavis3 (Nov 3, 2014)

Save some bucks and buy a lightly used set - 27 5 Wheelset DT Swiss 350 Hubs WTB Scraper I45 Rims DT Swiss Spokes with Tires | eBay


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Gyro_t said:


> Our LBS had a couple 27.5 + bikes on the floor, one with the Maxxis Chronicle 3 inch tire. Delighted to find they fit wife's TiCycles Adventure Touring 29er, I asked them to price me out a set of wheels including a set of 160 mm rotors so that they can be switched over easily. The wheel set built up with Scraper rims, XT standard QR hubs (not through axle), DT Swiss DB spokes, rotors, rim tape, valve stems, etc. with the Chronicles was quoted at $680 less cassette. I thought it was a kind of high, but want to support the LBS so I told them to go ahead and order them. Then I got the news that their distributer was out of stock and not building more sets. I know this is kind of off subject for this thread but you are the most knowledgable group on this, so I hope you will bear with me and I will post pics of clearances when I finally get the wheels. The new price is $835 if they have them built, and $862 if I build the wheels. That did not surprise me but the increase of $155 did. I know several posters have similar wheel sets, and was wondering about what kind of dollars were talking about and perhaps sources other than LBS I might use to at least compare. Thanks in advance!


You may want to look at Universal Cycles (out of Portland) web site. They have a custom wheel builder option. I priced out scraper rims, xt quick release hubs, DT revolution spokes, and DT nipples for $575.

https://www.universalcycles.com/wheelkit.php


----------



## Gyro_t (Oct 29, 2013)

Great information, thanks to you all. Decided to go with the SLX hubs/discs/cassette to save some $. Ebay is very tempting, but I'm scared off.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

If not too late u might get hope hubs for that same wheel set Univ cycles for not a whole lot more.


----------



## Gyro_t (Oct 29, 2013)

cjsb said:


> If not too late u might get hope hubs for that same wheel set Univ cycles for not a whole lot more.


I checked that out and it made a $200 difference (over the Deore or the SLX). They do look pretty nice though. Thanks


----------



## wickedmtb (Mar 11, 2012)

*08 Stumpjumper HT*

Started to build up an 08 Stumpjumper HT 29. Now converted to
a 650b Plus platform. Good clearance front and rear. About 5mm on the rear at 25 psi. and 3mm up front on Rockshox Recon Gold also at 25psi.
To be noted, the rear axle has been converted to a 12x142mm via e-bay axle adapter. This could account for the added room at the bottom chain stays. I will post up close up photos soon. I also have a carbon rigid fork on the way. this should clear up some more room on the front wheel.

-40mm. outside diameter, Chinese carbon wheelset.
-F/15x100mm R/12x142mm
-Nobby Nic, 27.5x2.8 front and rear.







Rigid at 17psi.


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

Just converted my Trek Sawyer with P35 rims and Fat B Nimble tires. There is clearance both front and rear and it has really transformed the bike into a great single speed. 

I then, out of curiosity put the wheels on my 2011 Trek Superfly100 and it fits both front and rear although the Fox F29 fork is a little tight up front, but there is lots of clearance in the rear.


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

Fett said:


> Just converted my Trek Sawyer with P35 rims and Fat B Nimble tires. There is clearance both front and rear and it has really transformed the bike into a great single speed.


Both bikes look great! I have a Sawyer and used to have a HIFI 29er (same bike as the Superfly FS). Do you have any pics of the clearance? Where do you have the sliders placed? They look all forward. I understand this is a hard thing to photograph having attempted to do it myself several times.

I fit a 3.0 Spec Ground Control in the rear of mine with the sliders forward but that was on a narrow-ish (23mm internal width) rim. There was another gent you installed these tyres on his Sawyer and ended up removing them as they rubbed the seat stay.

I've been toying with building a set of 27.5 wheels just to try this as I have a spare set of DT hubs but getting a clear understanding of fitment on this bike is hard.


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

I will try to get some pics of clearances. The sliders were about halfway back. The tire does rub (barely) in the full forward position. I have done a couple of rides now and the chain is a bit slack, so when I pull in the slack, they will be most of the way back. Yesterday, I did a hammerhead ride with a bunch of racers and never experienced any rubbing over rough terrain and high speed turns.

There is a guy on Ebay selling these wheelsets (P35s with lower end SRAM hubs) for $189.00 plus shipping in either green or red) It seemed a good way to try it out on the cheap.


----------



## Carbonegear (Mar 3, 2015)

*Updated Lynskey PRO29- Fox Factory 32 27.5 120*








Frame: Lynskey pro29







Fork: 2014 Fox Factory 32 27.5 120 travel
Wheels- wtb scraper 45's
Tires- nobby nic and vee but could run any 2.8.

I switched from a Reba 29 100 which was rubbing to this sweet fox 27.5 and it works perfectly. Almost identical axel to crown but 20mm or additional travel.

This should be a go to fork.

It absolutely crushes it.


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

I have 3 different 29er suspension forks. Best of the 3 for clearance was the Fox, which cleared the 27.5 Fat B Nimble on P35 rim with tight but acceptable clearance. The Reba was next best and had slight rubbing, but is a no go (It does work with Trailblazer 2.8s) The worst clearance wise was the Manitou Tower Pro. It is just too narrow in the wrong places to make a 27/5+ work well.


----------



## Carbonegear (Mar 3, 2015)

You hit it on the head- the 29 Reba worked well till I got rid of the Trailblazer and then the rub was too much.


----------



## eggs (Mar 23, 2009)

*Convince me to go wider*

I've been lurking since page one . Converted a nimble 9 to B+ loves it so much I converted my sj Evo 29er . I went the safe route and used ztr flow ex rims with wtb 2.8 ,which have worked flawlessly. Now I'm contemplating something wider . Bein a fan of the stans I was thinking Hugo but at 720g and 49mm I have fears of to wide / heavy from my current 510g 25.5 flow rims . 
Same goes for for the i45 rims at 650g / 45mm .

I don't wanna hear how the traction beats out the weight I get it . I'm hooked . But I spend good money trying to keep a good weight / reliability balance on my set up . So at what point is the width not worth the weight of the setup ? 
Others for comparison 
I29 538g each
I35 570g each

Hugo 400g heavier ( 14oz)
Sraper 280g (9.9oz)
I35 120g each (4.2oz)
I29 56g (2oz)

The Hugo almost a lb heavier . Draper over half . 1-2 oz per wheels isn't terrible at all . Opinions ? Fit suggestions ? Convince me to go wider ? Lol


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

eggs said:


> I've been lurking since page one . Converted a nimble 9 to B+ loves it so much I converted my sj Evo 29er . I went the safe route and used ztr flow ex rims with wtb 2.8 ,which have worked flawlessly. Now I'm contemplating something wider . Bein a fan of the stans I was thinking Hugo but at 720g and 49mm I have fears of to wide / heavy from my current 510g 25.5 flow rims .
> Same goes for for the i45 rims at 650g / 45mm .
> 
> I don't wanna hear how the traction beats out the weight I get it . I'm hooked . But I spend good money trying to keep a good weight / reliability balance on my set up . So at what point is the width not worth the weight of the setup ?
> ...


Its going to come down to what you want to accomplish with the bike.

Are you wanting the lighter weight to keep up your Strava presence? Do you want the width for more float and traction in loose conditions? Do you want something new because its new?

It really comes down to what you want. If you want light and wide, step up to carbon.


----------



## Carbonegear (Mar 3, 2015)

I can't convince you that the grip outweighs the weight penalty. But to fully appreciate the + movement I think you need actually use a + wheelset. Right now all you are getting is the height and not the width. I believe (don't attack me if I'm wrong) that those aren't supposed to be run on reg rims. 

But I'll tell you this- my scrapers with nobby nics are heavy but so much fun. Meaning I wouldn't ever race it but it's one helleva fun ride. That weight penalty is no joke after a few hours- especially the rolling resistance while climbing.


----------



## eggs (Mar 23, 2009)

dustyduke22 said:


> Its going to come down to what you want to accomplish with the bike.
> 
> Are you wanting the lighter weight to keep up your Strava presence? Do you want the width for more float and traction in loose conditions? Do you want something new because its new?
> 
> It really comes down to what you want. If you want light and wide, step up to carbon.


carbon frame , cranks , bars already just to rims yet . i have a tendency to wreck wheels . carbon might make it too costly .

thats the thing . its feel amazing im wondering how much better it could feel , will that 10mm of width out weight the .5 to 1lb weight .

i always want some ting because its new lol


----------



## Carbonegear (Mar 3, 2015)

People always ask me if my scrapers are carbon 😜 And think how much faster you'll go downhill with all that added rotational mass.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

eggs said:


> carbon frame , cranks , bars already just to rims yet . i have a tendency to wreck wheels . carbon might make it too costly .
> 
> thats the thing . its feel amazing im wondering how much better it could feel , will that 10mm of width out weight the .5 to 1lb weight .
> 
> i always want some ting because its new lol


Going from a Flow to a Scraper is 20mm internal width  You will notice a difference


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

eggs said:


> I've been lurking since page one . Converted a nimble 9 to B+ loves it so much I converted my sj Evo 29er . I went the safe route and used ztr flow ex rims with wtb 2.8 ,which have worked flawlessly. Now I'm contemplating something wider . Bein a fan of the stans I was thinking Hugo but at 720g and 49mm I have fears of to wide / heavy from my current 510g 25.5 flow rims .
> Same goes for for the i45 rims at 650g / 45mm .
> 
> I don't wanna hear how the traction beats out the weight I get it . I'm hooked . But I spend good money trying to keep a good weight / reliability balance on my set up . So at what point is the width not worth the weight of the setup ?
> ...


Be careful with how wide you go. You're SJ only has about 75mm of clearance. Putting the TB's on Hugo's will be quite tight. Having done the same conversion with i29 rims, I would guess the WTB i35's would be a great balance between weight / floatation / CS clearance.


----------



## eggs (Mar 23, 2009)

No they're designed to be run on the i45. I def get the concept and of fear of lack of clearance I played it safe with the 25.5 internal width. 
The i35 might be the best balance of width and weight . 

then there's alway the ideas of going 35-40 back on a 29 tire .


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

eggs said:


> No they're designed to be run on the i45. I def get the concept and of fear of lack of clearance I played it safe with the 25.5 internal width.
> The i35 might be the best balance of width and weight .
> 
> then there's alway the ideas of going 35-40 back on a 29 tire .


Correct the tires are made for the Scraper i45 rim. I meant tight in the frame not on the rim. After running the TB's on mine, I decided to go with a dedicated plus frame and keep the HT as a SS. Probably going with 29+ as I can always put 27+ on the SS if I want.


----------



## Kickngas (Aug 6, 2013)

*2014 Stumpy FSR*

Just got my wheelset, mounted TB's up tubeless, and threw them on the bike. Plenty of clearance(of course) with the Trailblazer 2.8(I measure 2.6ish) on WTB i35 wheels.
The BB is about 1/2" lower, and the wheels are about 1/2" shorter in diameter. I will have a chance to ride later this week to check it out and see how I feel about the lower BB height., and how the ride is in general.
Any ideas on how to raise the bike up? Cam bushings, EVO link etc?


----------



## eggs (Mar 23, 2009)

If the overall wheel difference is 1/2 in then wouldn't the bb drop .25 . 

I have a Evo the bro is already lower and slacker than a regular stump : my bb dropped approximately 10mm I'm prob going to just throw a 150 on the front (140 is stock on the Evo ) and I'm guessing I'll get 5 mm back .


----------



## Kickngas (Aug 6, 2013)

Note I said "about" on the dimensions...very rough measurements to say the least. I can get more precise dims this week.


----------



## Burnerd (Dec 4, 2004)

*Sultan 27.5+ Conversion*

I have a 2009 Turner Sultan frame that was mostly just collecting dust. I read about the plus upgrading that's being done and I decided to give it a shot.









Nobby Nic 2.8 rear and 3.0 front 
Nox Kitsuma rims (36 mm internal width) 
Sram 1x11 series drivetrain 
Fox 32 x 120 (Pushed years ago)

I tried the NN 3.0 in the rear. It looked like it would barely fit, but it rubbed the non-drive chainstay under a hard pedal stroke. 2.8 is fine. 
The bottom bracket dropped a bit with the conversion, but it is still close to 13-inches which suits me fine.

This ride is fun! Gobs of traction. Climbs anything, and rails corners.


----------



## dcarterdman (Apr 13, 2006)

Schweet!


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Wish I had a Sultan laying around to re-purpose. Looks great!


----------



## myette10 (Oct 17, 2005)

06HokieMTB said:


> Ok... You've officially got me curious...
> 
> Wonder if a SC Bantam could clear the same tire as a Heckler?
> 
> I've got WTB Asym i35's and a 15/142 set of hubs...


please do this and report back!


----------



## shawneeboy (Apr 21, 2014)

Has anyone tried setting up a 2014 Rocky Mountain Instinct with B+?


----------



## Pro Bike Supply (Dec 16, 2011)

Here are our thoughts on a 27+ WFO:

As a project we set up an employee's Niner WFO 9 with 27.5+ tires, using WTB ASYM I35 rims and DT Swiss 350 hubs rolling on WTB Trailblazer 2.8 tires. There was plenty of clearance on the frame and fork (Pike 29), possibly enough to run a 3.0 tire. The wheelset felt a bit heavier than the 29 inch wheelset that's normally on the bike (Stans Flow EX with Schwalbe Hans Dampf tires).

Right off the bat the wheels rolled surprisingly well going down Lizard Trail, one of the most popular trails in our area (Newport/Laguna). You can tell instantly the traction is awesome. Rolling over the rock section was a much softer ride. Once we got down into the flat cornering section the grip was noticeably better than the 29" wheels.

After that we headed over to one of Laguna's more aggressive trails. this time running a lower air pressure. It had maybe been a little too hard on the first decent, but that hadn't been an issue on such a fast, flowy trail. This time around the tires were even better. The chunky steep rock sections were a lot softer and changing lines was much easier.

The bottom line is, if you want to try something fun and make your WFO feel like you bought a completely new bike, 27.5+ is a great option. The best part is the wheelset we've tested retails for just around $650 dollars and lighter options are available were you to use Ibis 741's or Nox Kitsumas. Also, if you live in the Orange County area, our wheels are available for demo!

But enough of that, I know what you really want are pictures, and here they are:


----------



## Kickngas (Aug 6, 2013)

You hit the nail right on the head!


----------



## rwitte (Apr 6, 2004)

*Soulcraft Tradesman*

Full disclosure...I haven't taken the bike on trail yet with this set-up, but tires fit, and looks great at least! Love this frame!

Wheels - CK hubs, Nextie Assym rims, 32mm ID.

Tires - Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.8 on the front, WTB TB 2.8 on the rear.

I tried a NN on the rear at first, but just wasn't quite enough room. The knobs stick out just a bit too much from the casing. But the tall, squared-off profile of the WTB fits with room to spare. Very different tires with the low, wider profile of the NN quite a contrast from the tall profile of the TB. Clearly WTB had conversions in mind with this design.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Is your Soulcraft a 29er or 275?


----------



## rwitte (Apr 6, 2004)

29er


----------



## 300hp (Apr 23, 2008)

Anyone try the Bantam tire clearance yet? 

Also taken a rough measurement as to how much BB is raised?

Thanks!


----------



## myette10 (Oct 17, 2005)

300hp said:


> Anyone try the Bantam tire clearance yet?
> 
> Also taken a rough measurement as to how much BB is raised?
> 
> Thanks!


Seconded! Frameset incoming!

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## 300hp (Apr 23, 2008)

Dude, I'm staring at the frame in my office right now. Previously I've had a heckler, a chameleon, a Nickel, and a v10, and this is every bit as sick. STOKED.


----------



## myette10 (Oct 17, 2005)

300hp said:


> Dude, I'm staring at the frame in my office right now. Previously I've had a heckler, a chameleon, a Nickel, and a v10, and this is every bit as sick. STOKED.


back country/competitive cyclist? Super deal!

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartley747 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Specialized Camber 27.5+ Conversion*

Hey all big thanks to all the great information on this thread. Except for everyone posting about WTB trailblazer 2.8 tires, those are not 27.5+ tires and fit about every 29er out there no one needs to know about that.

Frame: Camber Comp Carbon, Evo Link, Monarch Plus Rear Shock, SW carbon seatstay.

Fork: Pike 29 RC3 Dual Adjust 130-160

Wheels: light bicycle 50mm wide carbon rims laced to Roval (DT swiss 32h hubs) 3lb 11oz

Tires: I started my camber 27.5+ setup with a specialized ground control 3.0 rear and purgatory 3.0 front (pictured here). The ground control rear fit for about 48 hours but when it stretched it rubbed the chainstay slightly. The Purgatory 3.0 on the pike worked fine (close but totally passable).

Because of the rear tire clearance I switched setups to a Rocket Ron 2.8 Rear and a Nobby Nic 2.8 Front. I really like this combo as I have plenty of clearance and don't really notice any difference in floatation.

For now this will be my winter setup, I'm going to wait to ride 27.5+ to 29 head to head this spring to see which is better in the dirt.

Weight of either setup is right at ~26lb 8oz.


----------



## eggs (Mar 23, 2009)

Hartley747 said:


> Hey all big thanks to all the great information on this thread. Except for everyone posting about WTB trailblazer 2.8 tires, those are not 27.5+ tires and fit about every 29er out there no one needs to know about that...


 :skep: :nono:


----------



## rwitte (Apr 6, 2004)

Hartley747 said:


> Because of the rear tire clearance I switched setups to a Rocket Ron 2.8 Rear and a Nobby Nic 2.8 Front. I really like this combo as I have plenty of clearance and don't really notice any difference in floatation.


Hartley747,
Having both the Nobby Nic and Rocket Ron 2.8 together, on matching rims, can you please tell me if their actual widths are the same, or possibly different? The NN on the rear of my conversion just missed fitting, and it was the protruding knobs that were the culprit. I'm wondering if the RR has less knob sticking out and would possibly fit where the NN wouldn't. Thanks.


----------



## Hartley747 (Dec 27, 2006)

rwitte said:


> Hartley747,
> Having both the Nobby Nic and Rocket Ron 2.8 together, on matching rims, can you please tell me if their actual widths are the same, or possibly different? The NN on the rear of my conversion just missed fitting, and it was the protruding knobs that were the culprit. I'm wondering if the RR has less knob sticking out and would possibly fit where the NN wouldn't. Thanks.


They are within 2mm of eachother. 70mm(Rocket Ron) 72mm (Nobby Nic) knob to knob. They are both 72mm at the widest point of the casing. Sorry, hope you find a tire that works for you


----------



## rwitte (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Hartley. Probably needed 3-4mm difference to make it feasible. I'll keep the TB on the rear and give it a try.


----------



## jameseo (Oct 23, 2014)

Hartley747 said:


> Hey all big thanks to all the great information on this thread. Except for everyone posting about WTB trailblazer 2.8 tires, those are not 27.5+ tires and fit about every 29er out there no one needs to know about that.


HAHAHAHA. So true, glad you said it! I actually wonder if there are any 29ers that can't fit the trailblazers.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Carver Ti 99er*

I don't know how useful this will be, but I'm posting it anyway. I bought this frame used many years ago, and it's been setup in many different configurations. When 29+ first hit the market, I was able to squeeze a 29x3.0 Knard on a 50mm rim in the back with the sliders all the way back. That setup got me hooked on Plus size tires, but the long chainstays on that setup were not ideal. I rode a Jones Spaceframe all last year with 27+, 3.25 front and 2.8 rear and had a blast. I've decided to sell that frame as I really want full 3.25" tires front and back(and didn't like the low BB). So as I was taking off all the parts, I decided to just put them on the Carver which was still sitting around. I took off the 2.8 rear tire and mounted another Duro Crux 3.25, same as the front. Sliders are all the way forward, tire is inflated to 36psi just for seating and stretching, and it still fits in the back! It's close, but I can always move the sliders back a bit for more clearance. Unfortunately, geometry is a bit old school, but I will ride it until I decide what I'm doing for next season. Chainstays measure 17.5" and BB height is 12.5 without tire sag, which should work fine.







Edit: Forgot to add rim info: Derby 40mm outside/34mm inside width.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

bikeny said:


> I don't know how useful this will be, but I'm posting it anyway. I bought this frame used many years ago, and it's been setup in many different configurations. When 29+ first hit the market, I was able to squeeze a 29x3.0 Knard on a 50mm rim in the back with the sliders all the way back. That setup got me hooked on Plus size tires, but the long chainstays on that setup were not ideal. I rode a Jones Spaceframe all last year with 27+, 3.25 front and 2.8 rear and had a blast. I've decided to sell that frame as I really want full 3.25" tires front and back(and didn't like the low BB). So as I was taking off all the parts, I decided to just put them on the Carver which was still sitting around. I took off the 2.8 rear tire and mounted another Duro Crux 3.25, same as the front. Sliders are all the way forward, tire is inflated to 36psi just for seating and stretching, and it still fits in the back! It's close, but I can always move the sliders back a bit for more clearance. Unfortunately, geometry is a bit old school, but I will ride it until I decide what I'm doing for next season. Chainstays measure 17.5" and BB height is 12.5 without tire sag, which should work fine.
> View attachment 1044161
> 
> Edit: Forgot to add rim info: Derby 40mm outside/34mm inside width.


wow that is one steep looking head tub angle - but damn do those tires ever fill out those rims!!!

Could you slacken it with an angleset somehow?

Nice!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

MMcG said:


> wow that is one steep looking head tub angle - but damn do those tires ever fill out those rims!!!
> 
> Could you slacken it with an angleset somehow?
> 
> Nice!


I think the picture makes it look steeper than it really is, but then again, I've never measured it.

Never looked into an angleset, does it work on a standard 1 1/8" headtube?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

With the amount of spacers and rise bar, I wouldn't worry with an angleset, I'd more look to get a 29er fork and run a 29+ setup to bring the HT up some, raise the BB a bit and slack it out, or if that fork will fit a good 29+ give that a go first :thumbsup:



bikeny said:


> I think the picture makes it look steeper than it really is, but then again, I've never measured it.
> Never looked into an angleset, does it work on a standard 1 1/8" headtube?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ticketchecker (Mar 18, 2010)

Dusty, does it look like your heckler could run a 2x drivetrain? Just grabbed a Bantam frame and gathering parts.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

bikeny said:


> I think the picture makes it look steeper than it really is, but then again, I've never measured it.
> 
> Never looked into an angleset, does it work on a standard 1 1/8" headtube?


yeah maybe just camera angle and I'm not sure but I'd think there must be an angleset (or derivative) out there for 1 and 1/8th


----------



## BluesDawg (Apr 8, 2007)

I've just begun converting my 2014 Specialized Crave Pro with WTB Asym i29 rims and WTB 27.5X2.8 Trailblazer tires. Plenty of room front and rear. I don't think I'd go any larger in the rear, but the Fox Float fork could easily handle a wider tire/rim.

I've only done a quick fit up so far. I've yet to mount the brake discs or add sealant to the tires. I just wanted to see if it was going to fit and it does. I'll finish it and post more photos in the coming days. It will be a few days before the trails around here are dry enough to ride anyway.


----------



## Gyro_t (Oct 29, 2013)

*TiCycles Adventure Bike with B+ wheel set*













The Scraper/Chronicle wheel set worked for my wife's TiCycles gravel touring bike. I wanted a quick change set up between the B+ and 29 X 2 wheel sets. I built the wheels with SLX hubs, cassette, and rotors instead of XT which saved some dollars. There is 7 to 8mm clearance on either side between the tire and the chain stays. These are some issues I have run into. 1) had to re-dish the wheel to get her 2nd gear on her 10 speed cassette due to tire rubbing chain. 1st is out of the question in the small ring (XT triple). Not too big a deal given the kind of terrain we ride. 2) the SLX rotor winds up a half millimeter outboard and rubs the XT caliper. I am working on a solution for that (any suggestions would be appreciated). Other than that, it is awesome! Tried these wheels on my 2013 Fargo Ti. Not even close on rear wheel.


----------



## White_Panther (May 17, 2011)

Hi all!!! I just saw this thread, so I figured I should contribute.

Current setup is:
2015 Trek Remedy 9 - 650b w/ Velocity Blunt SS Fat B Nimble 3.5 (Front) and WTB Trailblazer 2.8 (Rear)


----------



## BluesDawg (Apr 8, 2007)

2014 Specialized Crave 29 Pro hardtail
WTB 27.5" i29 rims
WTB 27.5X2.8 Trailblazer tires
tubeless setup with one wrap of WTB rim tape and 3 oz. Orange Seal sealant in each
2.5" wide at casings at 20psi
Plenty of clearance front and rear. Room for a tiny bit more in the rear, but much more would compromise mud clearance. Definitely more room in front. May try a 3.0 soon.

Only a short test ride so far, but it rolled well and did seem to have great grip on turns and climbs over roots and rocks. Maybe a bit smoother on bumps, even with 25psi in rear tire. That could get better with lower pressure.


----------



## myette10 (Oct 17, 2005)

BluesDawg said:


> View attachment 1046626
> View attachment 1046627
> View attachment 1046628
> View attachment 1046629
> ...


How far from axle is that 2.5" measurement?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Usually its how wide the tire is at its widest point.


----------



## BluesDawg (Apr 8, 2007)

myette10 said:


> How far from axle is that 2.5" measurement?
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


About 320mm from the axle to the widest point of the sidewalls (64mm). Knob width is about 58mm.


----------



## myette10 (Oct 17, 2005)

BluesDawg said:


> About 320mm from the axle to the widest point of the sidewalls (64mm). Knob width is about 58mm.


Perfect thanks....

now where's that tape measure...

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## bosun120 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi and thank you all for the informative pictures.

I was wondering how much your BB dropped when you fitted 27.5x2.8/3.0 tires onto a 29er frame/fork? I'm looking to see if i can build a Soma Juice 29er (geometry in link) up with a 27.5+ wheelset. The clearance should not be an issue (Soma says fits up to 29x2.4 tires in back and whatever fork (Krampus fork or suspension) in front, but I'm worried about lowering the BB too much and getting pedal strikes. I could use a Bushnell Eccentric Bottom Bracket to offset the difference, but I'll have to ask the manufacturers if it will even fit into the frame.

Thanks.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

bosun120 said:


> I'm looking to see if i can build a Soma Juice 29er (geometry in link) up with a 27.5+ wheelset. The clearance should not be an issue (Soma says fits up to 29x2.4 tires in back and whatever fork (Krampus fork or suspension) in front, but I'm worried about lowering the BB too much and getting pedal strikes.
> 
> Thanks.


My suggestion is to first learn how to use Google. It is, afterall the most powerful search engine on the planet.

A quick search for "Soma Juice 27.5+" yields this picture:








Which is actually in this thread with the following info: "Soma Juice, 2016 Fox 34 29er 140mm. [F] Panaracer Fat B Nimble [R] WTB Trailblazer on Dually Rims."

And remember that bikes are static things, you can raise the BB by adding a longer travel fork (which raises the axle-to-crown length), or mitigate a lower bottom bracket by finding shorter cranks. Or you may find that you never notice the lower bottom bracket anyhow due to the terrain your riding.

27.5+ or "Plus" conversions are just that, conversions. Most people don't buy a bike or a frame with intention of doing something the manufacturer doesn't recommend. It's far easier to do these conversions with the frame in hand, being able to measure the chainstay clearance or bottom bracket height in stock (29er) form.

Your post makes it sound like you want someone to answer you like a bike shop would, with a definitive "yes" or "no" or "here's what parts you buy" but when your doing a conversion, especially on a bike you don't have in your possession, there are too many variables for those definitive answers.


----------



## SGlamda (Nov 10, 2007)

PHeller said:


> My suggestion is to first learn how to use Google. It is, afterall the most powerful search engine on the planet.
> 
> A quick search for "Soma Juice 27.5+" yields this picture:
> 
> ...


Hi, that's my Soma Juice. My original setup was with a 100 mm fork and 29er wheels. The original BB height was a bit low (using 175mm cranks) and pedal strikes were often.

For the conversion, I intentionally slapped on a 140 mm fork to offset the lower BB height. Now, I am happy with the current setup.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

SGlamda said:


> Hi, that's my Soma Juice. My original setup was with a 100 mm fork and 29er wheels. The original BB height was a bit low (using 175mm cranks) and pedal strikes were often.
> 
> For the conversion, I intentionally slapped on a 140 mm fork to offset the lower BB height. Now, I am happy with the current setup.


Is that the non plus fox 34? If so, what size fatbN is in the front.

Nice bike, btw

-cheers


----------



## SGlamda (Nov 10, 2007)

Stopbreakindown said:


> Is that the non plus fox 34? If so, what size fatbN is in the front.
> 
> Nice bike, btw
> 
> -cheers


Yes, that's a non-plus 29er Fox 34. The FBN is 27.5x3.5


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks, good to know, I have one on my Nimble9, its a great fork. Hoping to pick up another for summer plus duties for the fatbike.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Remember that the FBN is in reality more of a 2.8 or 2.9 than it is a 3.5. The Fox 34 non-boost 29er model wouldn't fit a Hodag and barely fit a Vee Trax Fatty 3.25


----------



## bosun120 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks PHeller, I guess I missed that. I usually don't look at Images when I use Google-Fu. Plus Soma doesn't even have a brand-specific sub-forum so that's why I asked the question here.



SGlamda said:


> Hi, that's my Soma Juice. My original setup was with a 100 mm fork and 29er wheels. The original BB height was a bit low (using 175mm cranks) and pedal strikes were often.
> 
> For the conversion, I intentionally slapped on a 140 mm fork to offset the lower BB height. Now, I am happy with the current setup.


SGlamda, this is great news to hear that the 27.5+ conversion worked for you, and exactly what I wanted to find. Just to confirm, that Fox suspension fork you are running is non-Boost, 15x100mm correct?

Also, it looks like the 2016 Fox 34 29 140mm has a 547mm A-C measurement? Have you tried running your 27.5+ wheels with a shorter travel (120mm) or shorter A-C fork? If so does it significantly affect the BB drop or pedal strikes? I wanted to be able to run a rigid fork with 27.5+ wheels, probably something like a Krampus fork but that has 483mm A-C or 120mm suspension-corrected. In theory, the Juice geometry should be able to handle it since it says it's designed to run a 100-140mm fork (w/ 29er wheels). The published geometry figures are listed as based on a 100mm (484mm A-C) sagged.


----------



## bosun120 (Jul 22, 2014)

I found out from Guitar Ted that WTB Trailblazers 27.5x2.8's fit well on a Salsa Fargo frame. The Juice has almost similar geometry in Size 17.5/18" C-T as the Fargo, actually has less BB drop (62 vs 70mm) than the Fargo, so technically the frame should fit 27.5+ even better with a 483-490mm A-C rigid fork.


----------



## ugly (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm looking at picking up a Process 111 frame and attempting the same conversion you've done with yours. Do you think the Kona has clearance for a wider rim say in the neighborhood of 35-40 internal diameter? Looks like the Blunt has an internal of 30 and I was hoping do go wider. Thanks


----------



## 300hp (Apr 23, 2008)

anyone confirmed clearance on a bantam yet?

if so, what rim width/tire combo?

many thanks.


----------



## myette10 (Oct 17, 2005)

300hp said:


> anyone confirmed clearance on a bantam yet?
> 
> if so, what rim width/tire combo?
> 
> many thanks.


+1

I may have the chance to check against a 27.5+ wheel on a bike at my LBS. I'm a little hesitant to bring the frame in though. Not a super cool move to be speculating on fit with his wheels on my backcountry.com frameset.


----------



## rob1208lv (Sep 8, 2007)

takisawa2 said:


> Couple of pics of my SIR.9.
> 2.8 Trailblazer on Dually at the back, Knard on a Dually up front. Built onto Surly SS hubs I had stripped & anodised. Bit out of their depth now, for a typical mild & wet British Winter, but makes for a lovely ride.
> Please forgive the untrimmed ghetto tubeless tubes poking out.
> 
> ...


Hey I'm looking to convert my 2015 sir9 to 27.5+ can you tell me more about what fits and such ?


----------



## ugly (Mar 27, 2006)

For you 29er frame/650b+ converts, I thank you. This has opened up possibilities I hadn't considered. That said, I have a question. If you had neither a 29er frame or 650b+ specific frame, but wanted plus size, would you do it all over again with your 29er conversion or go straight to a 650+ complete bike? 
I'm very interested in the Canfield Yelli with Scrapers that have been successfully marriaged. That said, I've been demoing a Norco Torrent 7.1 650b+ specific which is a really fun bike. I like the Canfield frame more (ano alloy, color choices, cool/under-the-radar brand), but have never ridden one. I also get to build the YS whereas I'm stuck with stock Norco while okay, not everything I would put on a bike. For the sake of argument, let's say both bike ride great and are more or less going to cost the same.
Again, starting from scratch, 29er conversion or 650+ specific frame?


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

rob1208lv said:


> Hey I'm looking to convert my 2015 sir9 to 27.5+ can you tell me more about what fits and such ?


Sir 9 on Facebook 29+ group page:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1053554184678347&set=pcb.443100279227442&type=3&theater


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

ugly said:


> For you 29er frame/650b+ converts, I thank you. This has opened up possibilities I hadn't considered. That said, I have a question. If you had neither a 29er frame or 650b+ specific frame, but wanted plus size, would you do it all over again with your 29er conversion or go straight to a 650+ complete bike?
> I'm very interested in the Canfield Yelli with Scrapers that have been successfully marriaged. That said, I've been demoing a Norco Torrent 7.1 650b+ specific which is a really fun bike. I like the Canfield frame more (ano alloy, color choices, cool/under-the-radar brand), but have never ridden one. I also get to build the YS whereas I'm stuck with stock Norco while okay, not everything I would put on a bike. For the sake of argument, let's say both bike ride great and are more or less going to cost the same.
> Again, starting from scratch, 29er conversion or 650+ specific frame?


If you are starting from scratch, it makes no sense to me to start with a 29er frame. You are automatically limiting yourself as to what will fit. Most 29er frames are limited to 2.8 tires, and some will take a small 3.0. And you will be lowering the BB height. Get a proper 27+ frame to start, and then you can always mount a 29er wheelset if you want.


----------



## rob1208lv (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks I'll look into that..


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

ugly said:


> For the sake of argument, let's say both bike ride great and are more or less going to cost the same.
> Again, starting from scratch, 29er conversion or 650+ specific frame?


I personally hate buying things when I feel like they will be outdated from the moment i purchase them. With how competitively priced the Plus bikes are, I wouldn't hesitate to go that route because I know that if I changed my mind later I could A) Run 29x2.4 tires in a Plus bike and B) resell the relatively "new" bike fairly easy.

To me, tires, geometry, dropper posts and general reliability offer the most noticeable ride changes for the average consumer. In the MTB industry, geometry is pretty much dialed on 90% of what you'd purchase. Reliability is up there pretty high as well. For a long time, tire options were an issue, with lots of high end bikes limited to 2.3 tires. Luckily I think we've finally addressed that (although I'm still hoping for a fat bike with a traditional 73mm crankset and hubs). Lastly, if the industry can make cheaper, more reliable dropper posts for the masses, we'll really open the sport to an age of "doesn't matter what you buy, they all are awesome." We're close. Quality droppers are too expensive.

So yea, go with whats modern and the latest and greatest if you can afford it, and especially if its nearly the same price as the yesterdays tech.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

rob1208lv said:


> Thanks I'll look into that..


Looks like that SIR9 is setup 79er+. 29+ on the front and a 27.5+ on the back. The front wheel is dually and the rear is a blunt 35.

It looks kinda cool setup that way


----------



## rwrusso (Apr 12, 2011)

PHeller said:


> Agreed. Devinci ruined the fun on that one. Short chainstays, light weight, but XC head angles were bad personality on otherwise hot model.


Not to derail the thread (I'm only on page 8, as I read through preparing for a possible B+ build on a 2012 Yelli Screamy frame), but "...XC head angles were bad personality on otherwise hot model" is damn funny.

I'm sure there's a lot more info between the August 2015 posts and now, but if I come across anything worth sharing, I'll throw it up here. Thanks for all the good info posted so far everyone.


----------



## rwrusso (Apr 12, 2011)

singlespeedstu said:


> Did a bit of digging around and it seems my frame is an early version.
> Compared it to a 2014 version and the chainstays look different.
> 
> The wheels were never intended for that frame anyway. But just thought i'd try them in there while I waited for my new frame to arrive.
> ...


Forgive me if this has already been covered (again, I'm still only on page 8!)...regarding the gen 1 Yelli's, Sean at Canfield told me "If you want to run 2.8 650b+ tires, you will have to be conservative in your rim width. Nothing over 35mm and you should be ok."


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

ugly said:


> For you 29er frame/650b+ converts, I thank you. This has opened up possibilities I hadn't considered. That said, I have a question. If you had neither a 29er frame or 650b+ specific frame, but wanted plus size, would you do it all over again with your 29er conversion or go straight to a 650+ complete bike?
> I'm very interested in the Canfield Yelli with Scrapers that have been successfully marriaged. That said, I've been demoing a Norco Torrent 7.1 650b+ specific which is a really fun bike. I like the Canfield frame more (ano alloy, color choices, cool/under-the-radar brand), but have never ridden one. I also get to build the YS whereas I'm stuck with stock Norco while okay, not everything I would put on a bike. For the sake of argument, let's say both bike ride great and are more or less going to cost the same.
> Again, starting from scratch, 29er conversion or 650+ specific frame?


My 2 cents: I'm currently running a Canfield Nimble 9 with scrapers and 2.8 Rocket Ron rear/Nobby Nic front. This setup is working for me now, but clearance is tight in the rear. I think an i35 rim is a much better choice for a rear rim and even then you're limited to 2.8 tires (I've tried 3.25 and 3.0 VTFs, FBNs, and Chronicles all on blunt 35s and they all spun freely but rubbed the chainstays when riding). I absolutely love my Canfield, but if I were starting from scratch I'd buy the Norco or some other B+ designed frame that could accommodate any wheel/tire combination I wanted to use.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph (Aug 22, 2014)

ugly said:


> For you 29er frame/650b+ converts, I thank you. This has opened up possibilities I hadn't considered. That said, I have a question. If you had neither a 29er frame or 650b+ specific frame, but wanted plus size, would you do it all over again with your 29er conversion or go straight to a 650+ complete bike?
> I'm very interested in the Canfield Yelli with Scrapers that have been successfully marriaged. That said, I've been demoing a Norco Torrent 7.1 650b+ specific which is a really fun bike. I like the Canfield frame more (ano alloy, color choices, cool/under-the-radar brand), but have never ridden one. I also get to build the YS whereas I'm stuck with stock Norco while okay, not everything I would put on a bike. For the sake of argument, let's say both bike ride great and are more or less going to cost the same.
> Again, starting from scratch, 29er conversion or 650+ specific frame?


Love the Yelli frame. Unfortunately, for my weight (235) and going tubeless, in order for the WTB Scraper with 2.8" Trailblazer to fix I had to run <18 psi which in hard riding would cause the tire to burp. I picked up a Advocate Hayduke and moved the parts over and switched to the much better Bridger 3.0" tire. Now the tires won't fit my MRP Stage and I'm changing out to a Rockshox Yari. Yes, I'm getting exactly my build and specs, but I probably wouldn't do a custom build again. Especially since there are a number of great 27.5+ complete builds out there now and more coming. There's also rumor of more full suspension versions soon to hit the market.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guys, what is the widest rim and tire combination dat can fit a non-boost 29er 140mm Pike? 

My current fork is out, am deciding whether to buy a normal or a boost 150mm 29er Pike and also convert my front 29er wheel to a 27.5+ while at it.

If I get a boost fork, will have to get a new hub or get a normal fork and use back my CK hub.

For the 27.5+ option I am thinking of using a 40mm ID width rim like the DT Swiss XM 551 and paired to a Nobby Nic 3.0 or the future Maxxis Rekon 2.8...

Pls advice with pics if possible. Thnk you.


----------



## konacrasher (Dec 25, 2008)

mojak said:


> Hi guys, what is the widest rim and tire combination dat can fit a non-boost 29er 140mm Pike?
> 
> My current fork is out, am deciding whether to buy a normal or a boost 150mm 29er Pike and also convert my front 29er wheel to a 27.5+ while at it.
> 
> ...


Hi I run scraper with on my pike 160 dual position 29 and pike 140 29 non boost forks 
widest you can go is 2.8. I run nobby nics 2.8s the measure 70mm when you first put on then stretch to 72mm. I would recommend getting the boost fork its worth buying for future. 
But instead of pike have you consider thr yari its only $530 stiffer than pike too.


----------



## MISTER HYDE (Feb 4, 2015)

mojak said:


> Hi guys, what is the widest rim and tire combination dat can fit a non-boost 29er 140mm Pike?
> 
> My current fork is out, am deciding whether to buy a normal or a boost 150mm 29er Pike and also convert my front 29er wheel to a 27.5+ while at it.
> 
> ...


On my old Pike 100 fit a 3" Trax Fatty on Scraper i45 rims but the space is very few millimeters. It work but in mud conditions is not the best solution.

Now I bought new Pike Boost 110 and space are enough for a 3.25 tyre. If you must buy new fork I suggest a boost 110 one, you will have no problem with all plus tires you want.

For the hub is almost easy to adapt a 100 hub with a spacer on the right size and re-dish the wheel. Look:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/01/20...-standard-mountain-bike-hubs-to-boost-110148/

Cheers ;-)


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Kona/ MrHyde,

Think I will go the Boost option then, only thing is when there's possibilit it also usuall means more money spend changing and experimenting. If less option, you will most probably just do with what you have.

Now will decide on what rims/ tires to get...

Cheers.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

06HokieMTB said:


> Nothing else, at the moment. Seems Maxxis and others have new 27.5 x 2.5 treads coming out. But, the Breakout is almost as tall as a 2.8 Trailblazer. Not as tall as a FBN, of course.


Hi, when you say the breakout is as tall as the trailblazer, what rim width are you comparing it with?


----------



## EvilBkr (Mar 14, 2006)

2015 Kona Raijin Works pretty well. The Trailblazer fits with room to spare and the SID will take a 2.8 Vee Trax Fatty with a bit of room. We will see if it contacts the fork under hard effort or not. I tried an 3.0 Trailboss on the rear end but it had some rub on the chainstays.


----------



## myette10 (Oct 17, 2005)

EvilBkr said:


> 2015 Kona Raijin Works pretty well. The Trailblazer fits with room to spare and the SID will take a 2.8 Vee Trax Fatty with a bit of room. We will see if it contacts the fork under hard effort or not. I tried an 3.0 Trailboss on the rear end but it had some rub on the chainstays.


Rim width is important to know here

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilBkr (Mar 14, 2006)

myette10 said:


> Rim width is important to know here
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


Yep my bad! Rims are WTB asym i35's. Tires are setup tubeless.


----------



## BigZeee (Dec 12, 2015)

*Niner Rip 9 Carbon*

Niner Rip 9 Carbon. Front tire - WTB Bridger 3.0. Rear tire - WTB Trailblazer 2.8. The pictures show a temporary set up on i25 rims while I am building i35 rims. Tons of room at the rear. A little bit tight at the fork (Fox 34). May be really tight on i35 rim.

The bike is ton of fun. The BB dropped to a perfect 13.5". Niners tend to be really tall as 29ers. The BB with 29X2.4 WTB Trail Boss tires was well over 14". The HTA is around 69 - rough measurements. Between slacker HTA, lower BB and gripper tires a different bike.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have Dusty currently building up a wheel set for me. WTB Scrapers laced to I9s. Going to go with the Schwalbe 2.8 Nobby Nicks for now to see how I like them. Would really love to try the Maxxis Rkons but want to be riding these wheels before those come out. I will post pictures of how they fit in the two bikes I am going to try them on. My 2014 Turner Sultan with older dual position RS Revelation fork and my Quiring hardtail with older dual air RS Reba fork. As well as ride reports for both.

Thank you all for the inspiration as well as the great information!

Scott


----------



## rwrusso (Apr 12, 2011)

Zaskar24 said:


> I have Dusty currently building up a wheel set for me. WTB Scrapers laced to I9s. Going to go with the Schwalbe 2.8 Nobby Nicks for now to see how I like them. Would really love to try the Maxxis Rkons but want to be riding these wheels before those come out. I will post pictures of how they fit in the two bikes I am going to try them on. My 2014 Turner Sultan with older dual position RS Revelation fork and my Quiring hardtail with older dual air RS Reba fork. As well as ride reports for both.
> 
> Thank you all for the inspiration as well as the great information!
> 
> Scott


Nice. I've been talking to Dusty as well for a possible WTB Asym i35/Hope Pro 4 "budget" build (March wedding is affecting my cash flow!), and thinking about the 2.8 Nobby Nics. Otherwise maybe try the WTB Breakout 2.5. For a mk1 Yelli frame.

As for that RS Revelation: I have a 2013 Dual Position 140mm with 20mm axle. I'll be interested in hearing how your set up fits into this fork.


----------



## rwrusso (Apr 12, 2011)

I've read through this thread, can't recall if it's been mentioned (and I'm guessing there is some crossover in members?)...but singletrackworld has a similar thread with some good info on the B+ compatibility:

650b+ (and other plus sizes if you like) - rim, tyre, frame, fork combinations, « Singletrack Forum

Is this a forum faux pas?


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

A 2.8 Nic on i35 rubs a Mk 1 Yelli. Trailblazer clears OK and is a fine ride.


----------



## rwrusso (Apr 12, 2011)

ghetto said:


> A 2.8 Nic on i35 rubs a Mk 1 Yelli. Trailblazer clears OK and is a fine ride.


Thanks ghetto. I do think I remember seeing that somewhere along the line on here. I'll read through again before I buy anything. I still need to take the calipers to my frame to be sure of the width limits.


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's my Yelli, set up as above. I'm in Surrey if you want to come and see or try. I like it.


----------



## rwrusso (Apr 12, 2011)

ghetto said:


> Here's my Yelli, set up as above. I'm in Surrey if you want to come and see or try. I like it.
> View attachment 1052433


Ha that's UK right? Maybe next time I'm across the pond. For now I'm going on blind faith and trusting what seems to be a consensus that the YS in B+ mode is worth it.


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes UK, I had the feeling you were a Brit somehow.

Trailblazer on i35 works fine. I'm glad I did it. I run a 2.8 Nic on the front, on a 29er Pike.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I hear the Surrey Hills are quite tame, or at least that's what I was told after a guided tour the other day which included going through one of our gullies  j/k  I'm certain there's harder trails than what the people who came ridi_ng with me ride, just sometimes funny to hear someone tell someone else, "Oh it's like those trails at home" (this time your neck of the woods) _and then when they're done they're like, "No the trails back home are nothing like that, they're a piece of cake compared too that".

FYI, loving my Paradox and Monkey running the Asym i35 with Trailblazer, major improvement in comfort, can't yet say if a major improvement in traction, so far not really noticing anything more than my normal 29er rear tyres.



ghetto said:


> Here's my Yelli, set up as above. I'm in Surrey if you want to come and see or try. I like it.
> View attachment 1052433


----------



## Barebowblue (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm running a Remedy 9 29 with WTB TB2.8s front and back, works fine. Dually rim up front, Blunt 35 on rear (did not have enough clearance for UK mud with a Dually at the rear.


----------



## j0hnj0hns (Dec 26, 2014)

I've got an idea for a project where I want to use a spare set of wheels I have for my fatbike that are 27.5 x 55mm with 3.0" bulldozers on them. I am wondering if there are any 29er bikes out there that can take that width of 76.5mm (after I switch the hubs of course)?
I measured some Norco bikes last year but I'll be damned if I can remember the exact clearances but I think it was pretty wide.


----------



## Morpheous (Mar 28, 2006)

Add Diamondback Sortie 29 to the list. 2.8" WTB Trailblazer


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

76mm is pretty wide for most 29ers. Carver Gnarvester might be your best bet?


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

*Niner ROS 9*

I know its been well documented that the ROS 9 works with Trailblazers so this is more about showing off my rig than new info. I will say that I am adding a Bridger 3.0 to the front end and should have plenty of room using a Fox F29. I am absolutely sure it would clear in the back as well. All non-boost setup, this thing just has lots of space. What I love is that it doesn't feel like a 29er. I had a SIR 9 that always just felt big to me, the ROS 9 (in the same medium size) feels perfect with the B+ setup. FWIW, I'm about 5-9" with 31" inseam. Anyway, here's some pics from today's roll...(kinda xc setup for these parts)


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

I am selling that Trailblazer if anyone needs one. Its got just a couple of rides on it so basically like new. $42 + $8 shipping obo. Just thought I'd throw it out there since so many in this thread need the smaller tire to make clearance.


----------



## Kickngas (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey Nama, can you measure the Bridger knob to knob? Also, what is the inside width of your wheel? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

*2016 Canfield Brothers Nimble 9*

Here is my newest creation. Canfield Brothers Nimble 9. Tires are Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.8's mounted on Atomik Carbon Chubby 43 (i36). Couldn't be happier with the build and how it turned out.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Just took the maiden voyage on my new On-One Parkwood B+ build last night. Initially, I have very mixed emotions about it. 

This is my first bike with a headtube this slack. Coupled to a 130mm travel x-fusion sweep, the ability to soak up bumps on rutty, rockey, rooty areas was incredible. I found myself steering towards the bumpier line for the first time ever.

And while straight line traction was reasonably good, I found the tires were prone to washing out easily, betraying the false indication of traction put forth by the amount of dirt and rocks these tires fling up. I had to really slow down to have any confidence around a turn. I'm running panaracer FBN 27.5x3.5 on WTB asym i35 rims, tubeless. The tires measure 2.875: at both the knobs and the casing, running 20 psi rear and 18 psi front. 

Does my pressure seem too high for these tires? Considering a 240 pound ride weight, I wanted to err on the high side. The tires already felt pretty sluggish, and at some points even squirmy, so I'm a bit scared to drop it much lower. 

Anyway, I'm hoping I can dial in the tires for a bit more traction and confidence. If I can, this bike will be a real winner. I already had a PR on one segment I must have been through 75 times in the last two years, so the bike has promise. 

I plan on increasing the fork travel to 140 mm, to slacken it out a bit further, and to help with bottom bracket height, which judging by some pedal strikes, sits a bit low. I'll also lose the wellgo MG1s in favor of some lower profile VP pedals to help with the same. The tire clearance is tight at about 3 to 4 mm to the fork arch, and 4 or 5 mm at the rear chainstays. Its only been one ride, but I see no evidence of tire rubbing, nor did I hear any rocks pass through the fork arch. Hopefully none ever try to.

All in all, I really like the comfort factor of the 27.5+, and with a little tweaking, this thing can be a monster on the trails.


----------



## journey (Jan 27, 2004)

colmor said:


> Just checked the chain/seat stays on a 2013 Stumpy Expert carbon 29er.. measured about 82mm where a B+ 2.8" casing would fall out. Also measured a Pike fork and it's in the 80-81mm range. Your post pushed me over the edge to order some carbon 45mm B+ hoops to build that same rig!


Did you pickup a set of 45mm hoops? I have a 2013 SJ and was looking at ordering a set of 50mm LB rims.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

No one's tried on an Anthem yet? Read the whole thread and nothing. Anyone heard of anything?


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Kickngas said:


> Hey Nama, can you measure the Bridger knob to knob? Also, what is the inside width of your wheel? Thanks in advance.


sorry that I am just seeing this. The Bridger is at 2.87" (no caliper used so there is some fudge factor involved). I've got it rather inflated at about 20psi right now so also bear that in mind. Its mounted on a Blunt 35 which is 30.2 ID. Hope that helps.


----------



## Don Ticho (Apr 8, 2011)

*PIVOT 429 alu 27.5 x 2.8*

27.5 x 2.8 nobby nics on easton arc 30s


----------



## j0hnj0hns (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm 240lbs and I was running 17psi in my 27.5 x 3.0" tyres and I reckon I could've gone lower. I put the 26 x 4.0" wheels back on the bike now so now I run 9-10psi. Much smoother


----------



## j0hnj0hns (Dec 26, 2014)

*Plenty of clearance*

I got plenty of clearance for 27.5 x 3.0" Vee Bulldozers on the fatbike frame!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2016)

Don Ticho said:


> 27.5 x 2.8 nobby nics on easton arc 30s


very nice!!:thumbsup: psi settings and the adjustments you've made from regular rim/tire combo please.
Do you feel the 30id is sufficient for the NN??


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

*WTB Bridger 3.0 in F29*

here's a couple quick shots of the Bridger in the Fox F29. Clears no sweat but adds great volume.


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

GuitsBoy said:


> Just took the maiden voyage on my new On-One Parkwood B+ build last night. Initially, I have very mixed emotions about it.
> 
> This is my first bike with a headtube this slack. Coupled to a 130mm travel x-fusion sweep, the ability to soak up bumps on rutty, rockey, rooty areas was incredible. I found myself steering towards the bumpier line for the first time ever.
> 
> ...


Hi Guits. TP here from CLIMB. I too have felt a little sidewall squirm. I'm running Velocity Blunt 35's with WTB trailblazers on a Ritchey P-29er. Generally speaking the wider the rim, the more the sidewall is supported. I'm thinking of building up a set of WTB scraper rims or even Stan Hugo's and trying those. Once you dial in the tire pressure (I run 18 psi front and rear) it truly is a magic carpet feeling. I can feel the tires soaking up the roots on the rear. It's awesome. Since it's tubeless I am not worried about a snake bite.


----------



## Hootbmx (Feb 20, 2012)

Dusty, your Nimble 9 is sweet! How are the 2.8 Nobby Nics compared to the WTB Breakout 2.5 or trailblazer 2.8 that you ran in the past?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

toothpuller said:


> Hi Guits. TP here from CLIMB. I too have felt a little sidewall squirm. I'm running Velocity Blunt 35's with WTB trailblazers on a Ritchey P-29er. Generally speaking the wider the rim, the more the sidewall is supported. I'm thinking of building up a set of WTB scraper rims or even Stan Hugo's and trying those. Once you dial in the tire pressure (I run 18 psi front and rear) it truly is a magic carpet feeling. I can feel the tires soaking up the roots on the rear. It's awesome. Since it's tubeless I am not worried about a snake bite.


Hi toothpuller, you have a very recognizable cartoon face. Thanks for the info. I do understand the wider rim will help reduce roll, but anything wider would have been twice the price. I think my issue is still pressure related anyway. I rode stillwell at 16F 18R and it was much better than MLP the other night. Granted I still worry about washing out on the turns, but it doesn't seem so severe. Straight line acceleration already as that magic carpet feeling. Odd that the tires would feel less squirmy with less pressure, but I guess its a larger contact patch, and the rim is closer to the ground.

Can I ask what your ride weight is that youre running TBs at 18? My tires and rims should have a bit more volume, so I can probably get away with lower pressure, all things equal. I probably just chose too high a starting point. Ill have to gradually gain confidence that the lower pressure wont drastically increase rolling resistance, nor will the tire roll off the rim. Anyway, thanks again for the info.


----------



## Kickngas (Aug 6, 2013)

namaSSte said:


> sorry that I am just seeing this. The Bridger is at 2.87" (no caliper used so there is some fudge factor involved). I've got it rather inflated at about 20psi right now so also bear that in mind. Its mounted on a Blunt 35 which is 30.2 ID. Hope that helps.


Yep, the real life numbers do help. Thanks


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hootbmx said:


> Dusty, your Nimble 9 is sweet! How are the 2.8 Nobby Nics compared to the WTB Breakout 2.5 or trailblazer 2.8 that you ran in the past?


For one, the Nobby Nic's are lighter and larger than both of the WTB tires. Unfortunately winter has played another mean trick on us and snowed again. Hopefully next week it will be melted off and I can get a proper ride in on the dirt


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

dustyduke22 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> What I would like to accomplish by this thread is a central place for guys and gals to post what rim and B+ tire options they are running on their standard 29er bikes.
> 
> ...


I'm going to set my Yelli up to be + which tires you like best?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperK2 (Jul 20, 2005)

What length crank arms are you running? I am looking at getting same frame. Thanks


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, up until today I'd have said that the WTB tyres weren't bad, actually pretty good depending on your trails and riding, but after todays go on my fav super steep, rocky, rooty, mossy and today wet trail, I want my MAXXIS rubber back, will be ordering up some as soon as they're available retail.Not sure which ones, but they'll be Maxxis, 3C front Dual rear - now understand why the WTBs roll so well,compound is hard as feck.



ttimpe said:


> I'm going to set my Yelli up to be + which tires you like best?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperK2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Has anyone tried building up a Kona HEI HEI DL TRAIL 29er frame to B plus? Looking for a Trail bike that can have some fun on the down but need a good climber too - I do a handful of endurance events/rides too. I tend to be harsh on frames so I like the idea of having a slightly beefier frame - Demos some plus B bikes last year and loved them all - except the weight on long climbs - Love the idea of 29er FS and then lace B plus carbon wheelset -


----------



## <maurice> (Mar 7, 2011)

dustyduke22 said:


> Here is my newest creation. Canfield Brothers Nimble 9. Tires are Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.8's mounted on Atomik Carbon Chubby 43 (i36). Couldn't be happier with the build and how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 1056095
> 
> ...


Is that a regular Pike or a Boost?


----------



## NS2000X (Mar 25, 2005)

<maurice> said:


> Is that a regular Pike or a Boost?


Can't say for that Pike. However on my RIP 9 I have a regular 140mm Pike with 3.0" Nobby Nics.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

<maurice> said:


> Is that a regular Pike or a Boost?


Its a regular 140mm Pike.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

It should be noted that you guys are using 29er Pikes.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

PHeller said:


> It should be noted that you guys are using 29er Pikes.


It should be.


----------



## zach17 (Apr 10, 2015)

Has anybody tried to run Hugo's with the 2.8 trailblazers on a 16' Honzo? Trying to confirm if they will fit or not before I pull the trigger


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

zach17 said:


> Has anybody tried to run Hugo's with the 2.8 trailblazers on a 16' Honzo? Trying to confirm if they will fit or not before I pull the trigger


What are your internal measurements on the frame between 30 and 31cm from the axle forward on the chainstay and seat stay?


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

So what are the minimum measurements for: seat stay width, chain stay width and chain stay length for a standard 29er in order to convert it to B+?

I see a lot of 29ers getting 27.5+ rim/tires set up but hardly anyone mentions the measurements they have for their frames.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

wjphillips said:


> but hardly anyone mentions the measurements they have for their frames.


Every tire and rim combination will be different. Tires sit at different distances from the axle, and since most chainstays are on an angle, its difficult to measure from bike to bike.

I can tell you that the parkwood 29er frame *barely* fits a FBN on i35 rims. In fact, its a bit too big, and rubs during hard cornering, but it does fit. Tire width is 2.875"


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

going on my Canfield Yelli Screamy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

wjphillips said:


> So what are the minimum measurements for: seat stay width, chain stay width and chain stay length for a standard 29er in order to convert it to B+?
> 
> I see a lot of 29ers getting 27.5+ rim/tires set up but hardly anyone mentions the measurements they have for their frames.


As GuitsBoy says, it depends. Are trying to run a WTB Trailblazer on a 30mm rim? or a 3.25 Vee Trax Fatty on a 50mm rim? There are a number of threads that give tire measurements for various combinations, but it's still kind of trial and error at this point. If you read through the 27.5+ conversion thread you will find a bunch of measurements of different setups. Or you could post what you have and see if anyone has tried to convert the same frame.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

wjphillips said:


> So what are the minimum measurements for: seat stay width, chain stay width and chain stay length for a standard 29er in order to convert it to B+?
> 
> I see a lot of 29ers getting 27.5+ rim/tires set up but hardly anyone mentions the measurements they have for their frames.


From all my frames I have set up B+, it seems if you have 80mm of clearance between the chainstay and the seatstay between 30 and 31cm from the center of the axle, it works.

This measurements will clear the TrailBlazer 2.8's on the WTB Scraper i45 rims. If you wanted to run an i35 or i36 width rim, it would give you more room. I am running and i36 currently with the Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.8 and I ahve roughly the same room as with the TB and the i45. The NN measures a solid 2.7 inches on the i36. I want to put the calipers on it again to see if its stretched in the past few weeks.

All in all, you should be able to fit most B+ rims and 2.8in tires with 80mm of clearance. It will give you roughly 4-5mm on either side of the tire.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2016)

^^ pozzy rep.


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

Canfield Yelli Screamy 2014 using 2.8 nobby nics on Velocity 35 blunt rims front and rear









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

bikeny said:


> As GuitsBoy says, it depends. Are trying to run a WTB Trailblazer on a 30mm rim? or a 3.25 Vee Trax Fatty on a 50mm rim? There are a number of threads that give tire measurements for various combinations, but it's still kind of trial and error at this point. If you read through the 27.5+ conversion thread you will find a bunch of measurements of different setups. Or you could post what you have and see if anyone has tried to convert the same frame.


Do you have a link to this thread? This is what comes up when I search!

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/27-5-conversion-how-thread-991258.html


----------



## journey (Jan 27, 2004)

Hartley747 said:


> Frame: Camber Comp Carbon, Evo Link, Monarch Plus Rear Shock, SW carbon seatstay. Fork: Pike 29 RC3 Dual Adjust 130-160. Wheels: light bicycle 50mm wide carbon rims laced to Roval (DT swiss 32h hubs) 3lb 11oz
> 
> Tires: ... Because of the rear tire clearance I switched setups to a Rocket Ron 2.8 Rear and a Nobby Nic 2.8 Front.
> 
> For now this will be my winter setup, I'm going to wait to ride 27.5+ to 29 head to head this spring to see which is better in the dirt. Weight of either setup is right at ~26lb 8oz.


I have a 2013 Stumpjumper Elite 29 and was considering nearly the same setup (LB 50mm rims, Monarch Plus Rear Shock), but I am trying to decide between a Fox 34 Talas 150-120mm or Pike 29 RC3 Dual 160-130 like you -- how has the 160mm been on the Camber? The SJ 6Fattie has 150mm travel, so I figured that might be a better option, and I read where it has more clearance.

How long did you run the Purgatory 3.0 on the Pike? Has the 2.8 continued to do well?

Have you had a chance to compare the 29 vs 27.5 in the dirt?


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Posted this over in the Canfield forum...

2016 Nimble 9, B+


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

kragu said:


> Posted this over in the Canfield forum...
> 
> 2016 Nimble 9, B+


Awesome bike man!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

kragu said:


> Posted this over in the Canfield forum...
> 
> 2016 Nimble 9, B+


two different rims yes?? whats the knob and casing measurements??


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> two different rims yes?? whats the knob and casing measurements??


Same rim, Asym i35. Flipped front to rear, so they look different from one side I guess. I don't have calipers, so I could measure, but I don't know how accurate it'll be.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

kragu said:


> Same rim, Asym i35. Flipped front to rear, so they look different from one side I guess. I don't have calipers, so I could measure, but I don't know how accurate it'll be.


wow, ok i best get my peepers checked thanks.


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

Can one of you recommend a combination that will fit a Trek Marlin 5? I know it is a budget bike, but it is my first real bike and I love it. I want to keep the 29'r front and go with a 27.5+ rear. The Marlin5 stock runs a 2.2 front and a 2.0 rear. The rear tire stands about 29.25-28.75 in tall with the pressures I ride with.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

tjamscad, could you measure the width of your chainstay, seatstay and length of your chainstay and post here? Using those number should give us a good idea if + tires will fit on that frame.

Personally I'm interested in low cost 29er frames at work well as 27.5+ specific frames seem kind of expensive relative to their 29er counterparts.


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

wjphillips said:


> tjamscad, could you measure the width of your chainstay, seatstay and length of your chainstay and post here? Using those number should give us a good idea if + tires will fit on that frame.
> 
> Personally I'm interested in low cost 29er frames at work well as 27.5+ specific frames seem kind of expensive relative to their 29er counterparts.


Will this work?


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

tjamscad said:


> Will this work?
> View attachment 1060133


. You need to measure in between the chainstays and seatstays to measure the available tire clearance. You need at least 80mm for plus sized tires to be a viable option.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Keep in mind the bottom bracket will drop slightly.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

You measure forward between 30 and 31cm from the center of the axle. Both on the chainstay and seat stay. 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Dusty!


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

Please excuses my ignorance. These locations in width is what you are asking for, correct?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

tjamscad said:


> Please excuses my ignorance. These locations in width is what you are asking for, correct?
> View attachment 1060192


Between the chainstays and between the seat stays. You are looking for at least 80mm between the inside measurements. Measure forward from the center of the rear axle between 30 and 31cm. At that distance measure the inside clearance between the left and right chainstay and the left and right seat stay


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## trapperK2 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Fork size*

"WTB Scraper i45 rim with the TrailBlazer 2.8 tires on my Canfield Yelli Screamy."

View attachment 971586


Maybe a stupid question but is that a 29er fork or 27.5? thanks!


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

tjamscad said:


> Is this what you are looking for?


You've got the right idea but you need to make sure that you're making this measurement 30-31cm from the rear axle as this is where a 27.5+ tire will be at its greatest width. You'll probably need to remove the rear wheel to make this measurement in the correct location.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

mothertruckinsteve said:


> You've got the right idea but you need to make sure that you're making this measurement 30-31cm from the rear axle as this is where a 27.5+ tire will be at its greatest width. You'll probably need to remove the rear wheel to make this measurement in the correct location.


I went home and double checked my measures and must admit that my current setup has the widest spot of the tire at 33cm from the center of the axle. It's a Nobby Nic 2.8 on a i36 rim. Others I have measures are different than this. To be safe, measure between 31 and 33cm from the center of the axle to get your measurement.

On my bike the chainstay distance is no different at 31 vs 33cm, but other bikes might be.

Sorry for any confusion.









Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

How wide is you NN 2.8 at the widest?


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

I see. So now that you know it's 33cm at its widest spot on the tire, now you can measure the width across the seatstay and chainstay at 33cm from the dropout. And it should be minimum of 90mm (80 for tire width +5 on both sides for mud clearance)


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

wjphillips said:


> I see. So now that you know it's 33cm at its widest spot on the tire, now you can measure the width across the seatstay and chainstay at 33cm from the dropout. And it should be minimum of 90mm (80 for tire width +5 on both sides for mud clearance)


Mine is 80mm and is just fine on clearance. 90mm is a little extreme for a minimum.

My NN is 2.7 I believe at its widest.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2016)

dustyduke22 said:


> Mine is 80mm and is just fine on clearance. 90mm is a little extreme for a minimum.
> 
> My NN is 2.7 I believe at its widest.


yea 80 is plenty with a i35mm rim. The 2.8 NN will fit my heckler just right where the tire lives.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Perfect! Thanks guys, now I can go measure up a few frames. The OP is on to something with that marlin frame. I've seen those frames on eBay for $100 (or less). If the + tires fit, could make for a fun and cheap project to play around with.

On facebook, I saw a guy mount NN 2.8 to a 2008 gary fisher paragon 29er (those are cheap too)

It'd be nice to have a sticky thread in this forum which contains a table listing 29er frames with the necessary measurements and a list of rim/tire combos that worked for that particular frame. It's nice to know that some of these frames are not too expensive either.


----------



## costaorange (Sep 16, 2014)

*Chumba Stella 27.5+*

Schwalbe NN 2.8 Front
WTB Trail Blazer 2.8 Rear
Easton Arc 30 Rim


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2016)

costaorange said:


> Schwalbe NN 2.8 Front
> WTB Trail Blazer 2.8 Rear
> Easton Arc 30 Rim


Nice ride,what have you found to be good PSI settings??


----------



## costaorange (Sep 16, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> Nice ride,what have you found to be good PSI settings??


Haven't found the perfect psi yet but so far...
19 Rear
16 Front


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

mothertruckinsteve said:


> You've got the right idea but you need to make sure that you're making this measurement 30-31cm from the rear axle as this is where a 27.5+ tire will be at its greatest width. You'll probably need to remove the rear wheel to make this measurement in the correct location.


Man this measurement thing is difficult. You are saying that from the center drop out 30-31cm down the chain stay and seat stay I measure the width at that point across the frame?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

tjamscad said:


> Man this measurement thing is difficult. You are saying that from the center drop out 30-31cm down the chain stay and seat stay I measure the width at that point across the frame?


That is correct. But to be safe, i would measure between 31 and 33cm from the center of the dropout to account for different tires.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

trapperK2 said:


> "WTB Scraper i45 rim with the TrailBlazer 2.8 tires on my Canfield Yelli Screamy."
> 
> View attachment 971586
> 
> ...


Its a 29er fork


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

dustyduke22 said:


> Mine is 80mm and is just fine on clearance. 90mm is a little extreme for a minimum.
> 
> My NN is 2.7 I believe at its widest.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


I've only got 76.5mm between the stays on my project bike. Is 2-3mm on either side of the NN 2.8 enough for non-mud riding?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

NH Mtbiker said:


> I've only got 76.5mm between the stays on my project bike. Is 2-3mm on either side of the NN 2.8 enough for non-mud riding?


That's close. Perhaps if you used i30 rims

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

dustyduke22 said:


> That's close. Perhaps if you used i30 rims
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


That is the plan exactly...i30 carbon rim in the rear and also an i30 29er carbon front rim. Yep....moto or mixer is the plan.

Free Shipping 1pc 650B Carbon MTB Rim 35mm Width | eBay


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

So wanted to get the PonyRustler but all sold out. 
Got a crazy good deal on a Horsethief today and would like to go 27Plus on it.

Lots of room between the forks but not as much in the back.
Could I go wider in front? like 3.0 and 2.8 in the rear?

It has 29er 2.35 NN from Salsa, need to find my calipers.


----------



## 12snap (Mar 11, 2004)

Windigo said:


> So wanted to get the PonyRustler but all sold out.
> Got a crazy good deal on a Horsethief today and would like to go 27Plus on it.
> 
> Lots of room between the forks but not as much in the back.
> ...


A WTB Trailblazer 2.8 will fit in that Horsethief rear triangle on a Velocity Blunt 35 rim. A Nobby Nic 2.8 on the same rim will not.


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

OK I think I finally got what you are looking for to help me out here. 

2015 Trek Marlin 5 (29er)

Can I 27.5, (650b) Plus this thing. The stock rear tire is a 29x2.0 and measures 28.75in at ridden pressure from the floor up.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like you have clearance. The seatstays are a little tight, but it should work.

I'm assuming the zip ties mark off 31 and 33 cm from the drop out.


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

wjphillips said:


> Looks like you have clearance. The seatstays are a little tight, but it should work.
> 
> I'm assuming the zip ties mark off 31 and 33 cm from the drop out.


Actually the Zip ties hold my chain guide on. Since I have removed the other 2 gears from my stock setup.


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

With all the bikes and trial setups listed in the thread has anyone complied a list of measurements with overall height and the width at the 30-33cm measurement?


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

So last night I measured my Bianchi Sok 29er. The chainstay width was approx 75mm and the seatstay width was approx 86mm. 

Plenty of width on the seatstays, but the chainstays are a deal breaker. I think it's too narrow and probably won't work. 

I guess the only way to really know is to mount some B+ wheels in there and see. But it's not looking good.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Probably fine with a trailblazer on i29 rims. Can always go wider up front (assuming your fork can take it).


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya! The fork will be no issue at all. I really wanted blunt 35s, but 29mm rims would probably work as you say...


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

wjphillips said:


> Ya! The fork will be no issue at all. I really wanted blunt 35s, but 29mm rims would probably work as you say...


Blunt 35s are 29mm internal width

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

As mentioned, the blunts are 35 external dimension. You might be able to fit a TB on a 35 inner rim back there as well, but it may be cutting it close. Good luck.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks. I'll try that


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

Just fitted 2.8 Nobby Nics to my Ragley Mmmbop. Using WTB Asym i29 rims. Profile seems fine based on looks alone.

Clearance is good on the left chainstay, but very close on the right chainstay annoyingly.




























Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

mglder said:


> Just fitted 2.8 Nobby Nics to my Ragley Mmmbop. Using WTB Asym i29 rims. Profile seems fine based on looks alone.
> 
> Clearance is good on the left chainstay, but very close on the right chainstay annoyingly.
> 
> ...


Is yours a standard, non-Boost 27.5 fork? If so, how's the fit?

Also, how do you find the NN 2.8 work on rims with 29 id?

It's exactly what I'm going to be trying -- on Nox Farlows (same id).


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

mglder said:


> Just fitted 2.8 Nobby Nics to my Ragley Mmmbop. Using WTB Asym i29 rims. Profile seems fine based on looks alone.
> 
> Clearance is good on the left chainstay, but very close on the right chainstay annoyingly.
> 
> ...


Looks sweet! What is the tire width and diameter on your i29 rims?


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

jon123 said:


> Is yours a standard, non-Boost 27.5 fork? If so, how's the fit?
> 
> Also, how do you find the NN 2.8 work on rims with 29 id?
> 
> It's exactly what I'm going to be trying -- on Nox Farlows (same id).


Just a standard pike. Plenty of clearance really.



















Not sure how they ride yet, as not been out on it, but I can't see it being bad on them as it's better than the 2.4s on 21 or 23mm rims used in the past given the Nic is really more 2.6".

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Do we know yet if the Maxxis Rekon and Ikon 2.8 will be of similar size as the Nobby Nic 2.8?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2016)

mglder said:


> Just a standard pike. Plenty of clearance really.


it has the look of being pinched on this rim as opposed to spread out a bit more if it were on a 35.


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> it has the look of being pinched on this rim as opposed to spread out a bit more if it were on a 35.


Well, it's a smaller rim than a 35 so I guess it would look different to that.....

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

mglder said:


> Just a standard pike. Plenty of clearance really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

mglder said:


> Well, it's a smaller rim than a 35 so I guess it would look different to that.....


yes, yes it would.


----------



## ryanmj (Aug 19, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> yea 80 is plenty with a i35mm rim. The 2.8 NN will fit my heckler just right where the tire lives.


Good to hear, im looking at that rim size for those tires on my heckler. What fork are you running? Ive got a fox 2014 34float


----------



## BS68280 (Jun 12, 2015)

Does anyone know what will work in a 2015 Trek Superfly? Was thinking about trying the WTB scraper and some 2.8" tires.


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

Anyone done this to a Kona Kahana? 

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Measure your frames folks


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

What dimensions am I looking for by the chain stays?

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Measure 310mm to 330mm from the drop outs (both sides) then measure across the chainstay from there. It should be around 80mm. Do same for seatstays.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2016)

ryanmj said:


> Good to hear, im looking at that rim size for those tires on my heckler. What fork are you running? Ive got a fox 2014 34float


the stock sektor. I have 87mm for both top/bottom stays which is plenty for nobby nic and friends. MAXXIS is also coming with Ikon & Rekon 2.8's.


----------



## sferguson24 (Jan 10, 2015)

Just for actual measurements, I measured my 2016 Honzo st, the chain stays are right around 77mm from 300-330mm on center. I will be doing the conversion, but need to be able to drop some $ on wheels first.


----------



## konacrasher (Dec 25, 2008)

Your best bet on rim I29 or i35. I have i45 scrapers with trailblazer on my 2015 honzo and its really close . If you do I29 you will have more tire options . you can get a i29 wheelset for $300


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

I just got everything together with the wheels that Dusty built for me. Great to deal with. If you are looking to get wheels I would not hesitate to recommend Dusty and will be buying from him the next time I need wheels. I went with the Scrapers with gold I9 hubs. The tires are 2.8 NNs. Clearance looks good on the frame and fork.

Frame: 2014 XL Turner Sultan
Fork: 2011 RockShox Revelation Dual Position with 20x110 thru axle

I also tried the front on my hard tail with RS Reba Dual Air with 20x110 and my suspicion about the fork is correct. It is one of the ones with the messed up lowers. Not apparent with a 29 x 2.4 Ardent in it. I do have to say it does have plenty of clearance, on one side! This bike has more rear triangle clearance then the Sultan so that is not an issue. Guess I will be upgrading forks at next spring.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Zaskar24 said:


> View attachment 1061847
> View attachment 1061848
> View attachment 1061849
> 
> ...


That thing is going to be a best with the B+!!

Enjoy


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2016)

Zaskar24 said:


> View attachment 1061847
> View attachment 1061848
> View attachment 1061849
> 
> ...


nice work gents.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen. If the trails here ever dry out I will find out Dusty. Thank you again for the great wheels and experience!


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

FWIW, Ibis coming out with dedicated plus-sized rims/wheels.
From the review of the HD3+ in latest MBA mag:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BDtE4rticIg/


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Would a WTB i35 with Trailblazer 2.8 fit on the rear of my 2014 Salsa Horsethief or would I have to go with i29.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2016)

Windigo said:


> Would a WTB i35 with Trailblazer 2.8 fit on the rear of my 2014 Salsa Horsethief or would I have to go with i29.


take some measurements.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

I only have 70mm to 74mm in that area on the seat stays.

That area kinda bows in a little to help with heal strikes, I guess.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2016)

Windigo said:


> I only have 70mm to 74mm in that area on the seat stays.


i won't state either way of fitment due to not knowing how that particular tire fits the i35, however from other 2.8's on 35mm rims thats cutting it close, as in 2mm either side if that. Any tire wonkie or untrue rim and you'll most likely have rub.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, knowing you only have that amount of room, I'll say it'll work, but with some mud,or fine rocks sticking in between the tread, it won't be nice. Just measured my Asym i35/Trailblazer 2.8" combo @ 18 PSI and got 67mm at the casing.



Windigo said:


> Windigo said:
> 
> 
> > Would a WTB i35 with Trailblazer 2.8 fit on the rear of my 2014 Salsa Horsethief or would I have to go with i29.
> ...


----------



## ro7939 (May 25, 2009)

deleted


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

ro7939 said:


> I want a carbon frame 27.5+ rigid, w/option to try suspended fork later.
> 
> Which if any 29er carbon frame is suitable?


Why would you buy a 29er frame if you want to build up a 27+ bike? That will just limit you to small tires and tight clearances. I have no idea what you are looking to spend, but there is a seller on Ebay selling Chinese carbon 27+ frames, worth a look.


----------



## konacrasher (Dec 25, 2008)

check this out, its like a carbon version of Trek Stashe

http://www.amazon.com/Sobato®-Mount...arbon frame&qid=1460043570&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2


----------



## ro7939 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Yes, I have no interest in 29 frame if it limits 27+ tire width. 

I thought this wheel size was too new for eBay to offer 27+ carbon frames. 

I'll search eBay now for "27+ carbon frame."


----------



## ro7939 (May 25, 2009)

konacrasher said:


> check this out, its like a carbon version of Trek Stashe
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sobato®-Mount...arbon frame&qid=1460043570&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2


Thank you! What is maximum width for 27.5+ tire on this frame? How does weight of this frame compare to a Fat Bike frame?

What is approximate cost for 27.5+ carbon fork?


----------



## Yupstate (Apr 6, 2016)

Just wanted to post my Pivot Mach 429 Trail, loving it so far. Its an extremely fast pedaling bike and surprisingly light in a plus setup.

Medium, XX1 Build - 27.5+ wheel/tire
Wheels are Ibis 741 Carbon, 35mm internal
Tires are NN 3.0F (trail star) and 2.8R (pace star)
Weight: 25.3lbs w/o pedals


----------



## jameseo (Oct 23, 2014)

Yupstate said:


> Just wanted to post my Pivot Mach 429 Trail, loving it so far. Its an extremely fast pedaling bike and surprisingly light in a plus setup.
> 
> Medium, XX1 Build - 27.5+ wheel/tire
> Wheels are Ibis 741 Carbon, 35mm internal
> ...


WOW, that bike is sick! Just add dropper (even though it'd add a pound) and it would be the sickest, most awesome bike in this whole thread, hands down. 
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Yupstate (Apr 6, 2016)

jameseo said:


> WOW, that bike is sick! Just add dropper (even though it'd add a pound) and it would be the sickest, most awesome bike in this whole thread, hands down.
> Thanks for sharing!!


Thanks for the compliments! Ridden w/ droppers, not sold yet for my style, but we shall see. I can change opinions over time and add it easy enough. Here's a couple pics of the rear clearance.


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

Decided the length on the Ragley wasn't doing it for me, so up for sale the frame goes....

In it's place is my new Bird Zero AM. Advertised as taking 2.8" tyres.... It is still fairly tight on the right I'd say even with my Nobby Nics.




























Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

Just finished my 2014 SC Heckler. First ride this morning to work with a slight detour 

It's size XL, Yishun carbon wheels 35mm internal width with DT Swiss 350 hubs, 2.8 Nobby Nics, XT/Raceface/Absolute black drivetrain 30x11-42, X-Fusion Sweep 27.5 RL2 fork. A dropper post will be added when I can decide what to get.

I just love the color of the bike.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2016)

Capt.Ogg said:


> Just finished my 2014 SC Heckler. First ride this morning to work with a slight detour
> 
> It's size XL, Yishun carbon wheels with DT Swiss hubs, 2.8 Nobby Nics, XT/Raceface/Absolute black drivetrain 30x11-42, X-Fusion Sweep 27.5 RL2 fork. A dropper post will be added when I can decide what to get.
> 
> I just love the color of the bike.


bet thats a snug fit between the stays yes?? tis a sweet color for sure.


----------



## chaddwick25 (Feb 24, 2014)

dustyduke22 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> What I would like to accomplish by this thread is a central place for guys and gals to post what rim and B+ tire options they are running on their standard 29er bikes.
> 
> ...


Is that a regular fox 36 650b fork or did they start making a 650b Plus version?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

chaddwick25 said:


> Is that a regular fox 36 650b fork or did they start making a 650b Plus version?


Its a regular Fox 36. Its a 29er Fox 36 on the Yelli, and a 650b on the Heckler


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

(Posted this in another thread but thought I'd share it here too)

I'm on my way to trying out the NN 2.8 on my SC v2 5010. Trailstar front and Pacestar rear:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BEPLaHLCcMT/

I put the front in my fork (a standard 27.5 Pike) and it fits no problem. Plenty of room.

The tire, mounted on a Nox Farlow with id 29mm, measures 715-716mm tall and 68mm wide.

For reference, a Conti TK 2.4 is 712-713mm and a WTB Vigilante is 711-712mm. These are taller 27.5 tires, so the NN 2.8 is very similar in height, though of course wider. Other typical 27.5x2.3 tires are closer to 705-707mm.

So the NN 2.8 -- as Ibis has been saying -- is MUCH closer to a 27.5 tire in height than a 29er. In fact, with the lower pressures that are used, the height is actually equal once compressed. Width can obviously vary a great deal based on the rim. Mine of course are on the narrow end of what can be used with these tires.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

jon123 said:


> (Posted this in another thread but thought I'd share it here too)
> 
> I'm on my way to trying out the NN 2.8 on my SC v2 5010. Trailstar front and Pacestar rear:
> 
> ...


^^^This looks to be accurate and is probably why Ibis saw this opportunity to create a bike, the HD3, (with boost rear) to capitalize on this reality. Its also why the Hightower was made for the 29er market.... 2 bikes in one concept. If you honesty want to stuff a tire/wheel (i30-i40 rim) into your run of the mill stock 29er, then you are looking at a 3++ inch tire to do so. I tested this out mine with a VTF 3.25 which measures just a touch over 29 inches....NO bueno! Also, most run of the mill 27.5 bikes cannot take the larger 2.8-3.0 tire/wheels, because of the lack of rear spacing. Enter boost and plus bikes that are now MADE for the mid size plus wheels blowing up! There is a compromise converting either a 29er or a regular 27.5 in geometry and handling. It can and has been done, just not without changing the intended stock specs of the original bike. Still great to experiment with what you have and see what can be done without actually changing frames. More tire and rim options make this all posssible so bring it ON! :thumbsup:


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

NH Mtbiker said:


> There is a compromise converting either a 29er or a regular 27.5 in geometry and handling. It can and has been done, just not without changing the intended stock specs of the original bike. :


I disagree with some of this and it's not all accurate.

What I think I showed - and what Ibis has written about at length on their site - is the NN 2.8 does NOT change the geometry of a 27.5 bike. It most definitely does with a 29er.

Most (all?) 27.5+ tires are different. They are, I'd argue, meant for converting 29ers to plus bikes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2016)

jon123 said:


> I disagree with some of this and it's not all accurate.
> 
> What I think I showed - and what Ibis has written about at length on their site - is the NN 2.8 does NOT change the geometry of a 27.5 bike. It most definitely does with a 29er.
> 
> Most (all?) 27.5+ tires are different. They are, I'd argue, meant for converting 29ers to plus bikes.


it's all about choices. Most if not all fans of wagon wheels either know this or will in short order. You could debate/argue sure enough but why?? it yields you nothing to prove or disprove what was meant by the design and release of 650b+ rubber.


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

nvphatty said:


> it's all about choices. Most if not all fans of wagon wheels either know this or will in short order. You could debate/argue sure enough but why?? it yields you nothing to prove or disprove what was meant by the design and release of 650b+ rubber.


I'm neither debating nor arguing. I'm simply trying to offer some information as someone who has actually measured these tires. And measured them against several 27.5 tires.

I'm strictly referring to the NN 2.8. The range of 27.5+ tires is evidently very broad and sizing - width and diameter - runs a huge range.

My point is the NN 2.8 is more of an alternative tire to those of us with 27.5 bikes. Or 29ers like the Hightower that have chips to alter geometry.

If you're going to run a NN 2.8 on a 29er you're going to find your bb is too low. You are essentially putting on a tire with the same diameter as a standard 27.5


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2016)

jon123 said:


> I'm neither debating nor arguing. I'm simply trying to offer some information as someone who has actually measured these tires. And measured them against several 27.5 tires.
> 
> I'm strictly referring to the NN 2.8. The range of 27.5+ tires is evidently very broad and sizing - width and diameter - runs a huge range.
> 
> ...


would these measurements be on the same rim or one that plays to it's strengths? meaning the NN 2.8 is optimal on a 35i rim VS a 2.25 tire on a 22i rim. The width/girth of a 2.8+ tire is it's forte as opposed to overall dia, hence the appropriate rim width is necessary to really see what the plus movement is about. Sure brands differ which skews the market but then other regular sizes have suffered this for what is decades.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

jon123 said:


> I disagree with some of this and it's not all accurate.
> 
> What I think I showed - and what Ibis has written about at length on their site - is the NN 2.8 does NOT change the geometry of a 27.5 bike. It most definitely does with a 29er.
> 
> Most (all?) 27.5+ tires are different. They are, I'd argue, meant for converting 29ers to plus bikes.


I am going to disagree too 

Putting plus tires on your bike does not change the geometry of a 29er, 27.5, fatbike, etc. It will, however, lower your bottom bracket height. This is different that changing a bikes geometry.

Not trying to split hairs here, but there are others that might get confused by your statement.


----------



## m789 (Jul 19, 2013)

posted in 27.5+ Fork Compatibility


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, I disagree with you both, because once you change one geometry number (yes, BB height is one) then you've changed the geometry of a bike, effectively you've lowered the centre of gravity, the bike must handle different 



jon123 said:


> I disagree with some of this and it's not all accurate.
> 
> What I think I showed - and what Ibis has written about at length on their site - is the NN 2.8 does NOT change the geometry of a 27.5 bike. It most definitely does with a 29er.
> 
> Most (all?) 27.5+ tires are different. They are, I'd argue, meant for converting 29ers to plus bikes.





dustyduke22 said:


> I am going to disagree too
> 
> Putting plus tires on your bike does not change the geometry of a 29er, 27.5, fatbike, etc. It will, however, lower your bottom bracket height. This is different that changing a bikes geometry.
> 
> Not trying to split hairs here, but there are others that might get confused by your statement.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Capt.Ogg said:


> Just finished my 2014 SC Heckler. First ride this morning to work with a slight detour
> 
> It's size XL, Yishun carbon wheels 35mm internal width with DT Swiss 350 hubs, 2.8 Nobby Nics, XT/Raceface/Absolute black drivetrain 30x11-42, X-Fusion Sweep 27.5 RL2 fork. A dropper post will be added when I can decide what to get.
> 
> ...


Looks nice Capt. Any close up pics of the seat and chainstay clearance? Also, how much room does the x-fusion sweep have with those 2.8 NN's?


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

noosa2 said:


> Looks nice Capt. Any close up pics of the seat and chainstay clearance? Also, how much room does the x-fusion sweep have with those 2.8 NN's?


I posted a pic of the fork clearance in the fork compability thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/27-5-fork-compatibility-980555-5.html#post12570049

Chainstay clearance below. I guess it's about 5-6mm, the first picture is more accurate:


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

Would it be possible for you to share an actual measurement of your frame of how much space between your chainstays and seatstays there is where your tire/rim combo is the widest? Knowing both the frame measurement, tire/rim combo measurement and approximate clearance between the two I think would be most helpful for those of us contemplating our own conversions. Thanks!



Capt.Ogg said:


> I posted a pic of the fork clearance in the fork compability thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/27-5-fork-compatibility-980555-5.html#post12570049
> 
> Chainstay clearance below. I guess it's about 5-6mm, the first picture is more accurate:
> 
> ...


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

I have a nn 2.8 tire on a blunt 35 rim. Looking for a narrower tire to put in back than the Nobbie nic. Still want a 2.8 but need a little more clearance









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

LyNx said:


> OK, knowing you only have that amount of room, I'll say it'll work, but with some mud,or fine rocks sticking in between the tread, it won't be nice. Just measured my Asym i35/Trailblazer 2.8" combo @ 18 PSI and got 67mm at the casing.


Thanks! Did not realize that WTB Asym i35 was Asymmetrical, what is the reason for that?

Can they be mounted to any bike or is there a specific reason for it?


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Windigo said:


> Thanks! Did not realize that WTB Asym i35 was Asymmetrical, what is the reason for that?
> 
> Can they be mounted to any bike or is there a specific reason for it?


it makes for a more evenly tensioned wheel, probably with very minimal dish


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Since the hub flanges are not equal distances from the dropouts due to rotors, cassette, etc, the spokes normally have different angles. Asymmetric rims attempt to make the spoke tension more equal, meaning the angle of the spokes on both sides make a more equal V than with regular rims. Its best to think of them as having offset spoke holes sitting above the mid point between the two hub flanges, but the rim itself is still centered between the dropouts.


----------



## Plush Forward (Feb 7, 2006)

jameseo said:


> WOW, that bike is sick! Just add dropper (even though it'd add a pound) and it would be the sickest, most awesome bike in this whole thread, hands down.
> Thanks for sharing!!


Nice bike! How's the clearance of the 2.8 tire in the rear triangle?


----------



## Plush Forward (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice Bike! How's the clearance with the 2.8 Nobby Nick in the rear triangle? Thanks


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

konacrasher said:


> If you do I29 you will have more tire options . you can get a i29 wheelset for $300


Thanks for this! Just pulled the trigger on some i29's for my wifes 2014 Trek Fuel, along with some 2.8 Rocket Ron's. Everything should be in within a week or so... I will post pics when they are installed.


----------



## Stemag (Oct 28, 2011)

I have an Specialized Epic Comp FSR from 2012 29er

My measurements are in the rear 80mm and up front 76mm
the blue tape is between 31 and 33 cm from axels









I plan to go with 35mm or 45mm rims and Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.8 or maybe Trailblazer 
In the rear it seems to be fine, but will it clear in the fork?
It seems like an 2.8 on a 45 rim measures about 70mm? Will it be ok with just about maybe 2mm on each side?

There is an epic in post 398 but that tyre in front is an FBN 3.5 (to wide?)


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Stemag said:


> I have an Specialized Epic Comp FSR from 2012 29er
> 
> My measurements are in the rear 80mm and up front 76mm
> the blue tape is between 31 and 33 cm from axels
> ...


2mm is most definitely not enough clearance. I would want at least double that. Seems like this may not be the best candidate for a conversion, unless you want to get a new fork. The 80mm in the rear isn't bad and should fit real 2.8" tire. Also, how is the BB height currently? it will drop by around 10mm to 20mm, depending on what you are running right now.


----------



## Stemag (Oct 28, 2011)

bikeny said:


> 2mm is most definitely not enough clearance. I would want at least double that. Seems like this may not be the best candidate for a conversion, unless you want to get a new fork. The 80mm in the rear isn't bad and should fit real 2.8" tire. Also, how is the BB height currently? it will drop by around 10mm to 20mm, depending on what you are running right now.


Thanks, you are right, this fork is probably not the best for converting to 27.5+

Don't want to build up new wheels and tires just to find out it wont fit.

But there is an easier (but a tad more expensive) alternative:

http://www.cannondale.com/en/Great ...etail?Id=0b50f28e-e975-45de-bc25-43cd66dd5fe2


----------



## ticketchecker (Mar 18, 2010)

SC Bantam, wtb i35 with Trail Boss/Bridger combo. Shakedown ride passed with flying colors.


----------



## slo_rider (Mar 22, 2007)

ticketchecker said:


> SC Bantam, wtb i35 with Trail Boss/Bridger combo. Shakedown ride passed with flying colors.


Nice!!! I think the Bantam is a sleeper bike-kinda like one of those girl-next-door/honor roll types who's actually smokin hot but gets overshadowed by all the cheerleaders ;^)


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2016)

slo_rider said:


> Nice!!! I think the Bantam is a sleeper bike-kinda like one of those girl-next-door/honor roll types who's actually smokin hot but gets overshadowed by all the cheerleaders ;^)


yea exactly, the heckler is pretty much the same.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

nvphatty said:


> would these measurements be on the same rim or one that plays to it's strengths? meaning the NN 2.8 is optimal on a 35i rim VS a 2.25 tire on a 22i rim. The width/girth of a 2.8+ tire is it's forte as opposed to overall dia, hence the appropriate rim width is necessary to really see what the plus movement is about. Sure brands differ which skews the market but then other regular sizes have suffered this for what is decades.


Wider rims do not change the height of a tire more than a few millimeters, when the disparity in heights between the smaller 27.5+ and average 29ers is almost an inch.

Wider rims create a less squishy, more stable footprint at lower tire pressures and allow you to lean the bike over harder without the risk of burping.

If you don't believe me, then:
- Read Ibis' blog on the Mojo3. 
- Look into why Santa Cruz made separate SKUs for their 29er/27.5+ Hightower, with flip chips and different fork lengths to handle the differences.
- Look into the flip chips on the Pivot Les to handle the different tire sizes.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2016)

schnee said:


> Wider rims do not change the height of a tire more than a few millimeters, when the disparity in heights between the smaller 27.5+ and average 29ers is almost an inch.
> 
> Wider rims create a less squishy, more stable footprint at lower tire pressures and allow you to lean the bike over harder without the risk of burping.
> 
> ...


yes i'm aware thanks.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Phantom 650B+*

OK, so just so it's "official" here's my Banshee Phantom with WTB Asym i35/Pro2 EVO wheels and Nobby Nic 2.8"s. Done 2 rides on it so far and it's been really good. Can't say for certain I notice the more grip all around as haven't ridden hard in a couple weeks and these tyres are completely new to me, so didn't push too hard, but have definitely noticed serious improvement in climbing traction - started a climb today that's super steep, barely rolling along and just crawled my way up it like a monster truck, amazing, no right getting up the first nasty kick up, but I did 

Can't say I've noticed a lack of roll over compared to the bit bigger normal 29er wheels & tyres I normally run, will definitely need some more rides on a few different trails and then a couple back on the 29er setup to determine which is "better".

One thing is for sure, it looks badass


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2016)

LyNx said:


> One thing is for sure, it looks badass
> 
> View attachment 1068953


yessir it is. by chance did you check BB height before/after. The i35 seems to be a 'just right' width for 2.8's.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

No, had not measured the BB, just threw them on and rode and to be honest, did not notice much in the way of pedal strikes, but may have been working on that when they were on the Paradox for the last few months. Just went and measured and got just over 12.5", maybe 12 5/8"and AFAIR BB was 13.4" before with the 29ers.



nvphatty said:


> yessir it is. by chance did you check BB height before/after. The i35 seems to be a 'just right' width for 2.8's.


----------



## ticketchecker (Mar 18, 2010)

slo_rider said:


> Nice!!! I think the Bantam is a sleeper bike-kinda like one of those girl-next-door/honor roll types who's actually smokin hot but gets overshadowed by all the cheerleaders ;^)


Yup, didn't hurt that Comp Cyclist was selling frames for $650 either


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

2014 Trek Fuel EX8 29er. 2.8" Schwalbe Rocket Ron's on WTB i29's. Plenty of room, no rubbing, less than a half inch drop in bottom bracket height.


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

Are there any 27.5 frames that will fit 27.5x2.5 tires. I hate the drop of my Canfield Yelli Screamy 29er when on 27.5 compared to 29 and don't want to run 29x 2.35


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedmtb (Mar 11, 2012)

The Ragley Marley and MMMbop can accommodate them just fine. Im not sure if you were looking for a hardtail though? Spec showes to clear a 2.4 but a 2.5 fits nicely with ample room on the stays.
Ragley Mmmbop Hardtail Frame 2016 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

wickedmtb said:


> The Ragley Marley and MMMbop can accommodate them just fine. Im not sure if you were looking for a hardtail though? Spec showes to clear a 2.4 but a 2.5 fits nicely with ample room on the stays.
> Ragley Mmmbop Hardtail Frame 2016 | Chain Reaction Cycles


Kind of want full suspension I have a hardtail now


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

My Rocky Mountain Altitude fits 27.5x2.5 tyres on the back.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

For those worried about dropping the bottom bracket. Why not go with a wider 29 wheel?

Is 2.4 the widest 29er tire without going 29plus?


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

ttimpe said:


> Kind of want full suspension I have a hardtail now


Single pivot Santa Cruz bikes seem to do the trick. Heckler or Bantam if you can find one and want shorter travel. See posts #1 and #794.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

Windigo said:


> For those worried about dropping the bottom bracket. Why not go with a wider 29 wheel?
> 
> Is 2.4 the widest 29er tire without going 29plus?


Yes from what I have seen 2.4 is the biggest unless you go to a maxxis dhf? Which is a downhill tire


----------



## SB666 (Aug 12, 2014)

Has anyone done an actual width comparison between the Nobby Nic 2.8 and the Rocket Ron? The 2.8 NN JUST fits in my rear triangle, but there is still the very occasional rub. It the Rocket Ron is just a hair narrower, it would be perfect.


----------



## Stemag (Oct 28, 2011)

I have 29er Wheels With ryde Trace rims 30mm inside and conti x-king 2,4 They measure 60mm casing. (Quite wide)


----------



## bkchef2000 (Apr 23, 2009)

Long time lurker who finally bit the bullet and scored a set of scraper wheels with wtb trailblazer tires on them, Two things:
1) a Transition Covert 29er frame fits the 2.8 and could potentially go a bit bigger
2) maxxis has a dhf in 2.5 in 29er wheelsize, that's my alternative wheelset for park days...

in Snohomish, Washington, United States - photo by bkchef2000 - Pinkbike


----------



## thepotatokid (May 18, 2007)

06HokieMTB said:


> I'll chime in:
> 
> 2012 Tallboy AL clears fine with a Freq i25 and a WTB 2.8. I'm sure it would work fine with a Blunt35 and maybe even a Dually (don't have one to check). The 2012 TB has the most clearance of the 4 bikes I've tried.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

vikb said:


> Santa Cruz Heckler with WTB Trail Blazers. Lots of clearance and the BB isn't stupid low. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Man I keep coming back to this pic because the bike just look so right with those tires. Are you still running plus size tires on your heckler? Any close up picks on the clearance?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

noosa2 said:


> Man I keep coming back to this pic because the bike just look so right with those tires. Are you still running plus size tires on your heckler? Any close up picks on the clearance?


It does look sweet i must say. Not to detract from vikb's heckler but this is mine with 26+ at the moment......building up 650b+ wheelset within a couple weeks.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

nvphatty said:


> It does look sweet i must say. Not to detract from vikb's heckler but this is mine with 26+ at the moment......building up 650b+ wheelset within a couple weeks.
> 
> View attachment 1071663
> View attachment 1071664
> View attachment 1071665


Sweet!

I know I had a blast on mine when I had it set up B Plus. Crazy fun time!

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

nvphatty said:


> It does look sweet i must say. Not to detract from vikb's heckler but this is mine with 26+ at the moment......building up 650b+ wheelset within a couple weeks.
> 
> View attachment 1071663
> View attachment 1071664
> View attachment 1071665


Hey nv, please post up similar pics once you get the 27.5+ wheels. I ride report would be great too.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

noosa2 said:


> Hey nv, please post up similar pics once you get the 27.5+ wheels. I ride report would be great too.


Here is from when I had my Heckler

http://forums.mtbr.com/santa-cruz/my-27-5-heckler-988982.html

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

noosa2 said:


> Hey nv, please post up similar pics once you get the 27.5+ wheels. I ride report would be great too.


my pleasure.


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

dustyduke22 said:


> Here is from when I had my Heckler
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/santa-cruz/my-27-5-heckler-988982.html
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


I'd love to find a heckler and throw my wheels on it. The breakouts are the best. I need/want suspension


----------



## Tj16 (May 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkchef2000 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Covert 29 to 27.5+*









Riding fine. Looking forward to getting better tires though. The trailblazers that came with the wheels were well worn. Nobby Nics coming while I wait hopefully for the minions to go 2.8-3.0... Rumor has it, they are being developed. I would thoroughly enjoy that as minions are my go to tire.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2016)

Tj16 said:


>





> Riding fine. Looking forward to getting better tires though. The trailblazers that came with the wheels were well worn. Nobby Nics coming while I wait hopefully for the minions to go 2.8-3.0... Rumor has it, they are being developed. I would thoroughly enjoy that as minions are my go to tire.


some sweet lookin rides there fellas!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2016)

noosa2 said:


> Hey nv, please post up similar pics once you get the 27.5+ wheels. I ride report would be great too.


rims off to the powder coater next week for some color and then the build.


----------



## miamia (Sep 6, 2014)

I finally got my new bike. It is Pole Evolink 150 with DVO Dimond 27,5 fork. Fork spacing is 100/15 and the frames rear spacing is 142/12. Nobby Nic 2.8/27,5 clears both fork and the rear of the frame. In front there is about 1 cm in both sides and about the same in between the fork and the tire. It might even clear the 3.0 version of NN.
In the rear of the frame there is 1,5 cm clearance in both sides. It will clear 3.0 maybe even 3.25 tire. Rims are easton arc30/27,5.
Today will be first ride with these tires. I already did couple of rides with Magic Mary 2,35/27,5 so it will interesting to see how these two compare to each other.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2016)

^^ excellent. share some pics when ya can.


----------



## microbike (Sep 20, 2011)

wickedmtb said:


> The Ragley Marley and MMMbop can accommodate them just fine. Im not sure if you were looking for a hardtail though? Spec showes to clear a 2.4 but a 2.5 fits nicely with ample room on the stays.
> Ragley Mmmbop Hardtail Frame 2016 | Chain Reaction Cycles


It would be great if you have some pic to share.
I love to see Ragley Mmmmbop in 27.5 plus tyre.:thumbsup:


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

microbike said:


> It would be great if you have some pic to share.
> I love to see Ragley Mmmmbop in 27.5 plus tyre.:thumbsup:


This was mine. The rear clearance isn't exactly huge. Especially on one side of the chainstay.

Sold the frame for a Bird Zero AM as Bird say it will take 2.8"...... Its even tighter than the Ragley.



















Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## microbike (Sep 20, 2011)

mglder said:


> This was mine. The rear clearance isn't exactly huge. Especially on one side of the chainstay.
> 
> Sold the frame for a Bird Zero AM as Bird say it will take 2.8"...... Its even tighter than the Ragley.
> 
> ...


Sweet.can't wait to build up mine...


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

SB666 said:


> Has anyone done an actual width comparison between the Nobby Nic 2.8 and the Rocket Ron? The 2.8 NN JUST fits in my rear triangle, but there is still the very occasional rub. It the Rocket Ron is just a hair narrower, it would be perfect.


After a week of stretching, my 2.8" NN is narrower than my 2.8" RR by a couple of mm. In both cases, the knobs are a bit wider than the casing, but it's the casing making the RR wider. I think it's down to luck of the draw whether a RR is wider or narrower than a NN, as the only difference in the casing is down to manufacturing tolerances.

The 27.5" 2.8" RR fits well on my Trek Superfly SS 29er. It also has no trouble with the Fox 32 29er fork (2016). BB feels pretty low, though, so probably going to stick with 29" wheels.


----------



## konacrasher (Dec 25, 2008)

I have both tires on scrapers the are both 72mm wide. RR just clears frame in my Niner rip Alloy 2014. NN clears my pike no problems . BB hight is 13.25 pedal strikes only when climbing boulders. but thats it. 

on a side note. I was wondering if you put 27.5 plus* tires on narrow rims will it make diameter taller possibly closer to a 29? 
Cheers 
Andrew


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Fit a WTB Breakout 27.5x2.5 to the rear of my Rocky Mountain Altitude the other day. It's the tallest 2.5 tyre I've ever seen and wider at the casing than most. Only just fits in my Rocky and has a nice round but not too round profile. Not quite a plus tyre but a good option on the rear for those without the frame room for a true plus tyres.


----------



## gbouchar (Oct 1, 2007)

*Marin dually compatibility?*

I am a new Marin bikes dealer. No dual suspension on hand since i am only begining with them. I lurking on dual suspension 27.5+ since almost 2 years. NOW i want it to be a Marin.

Someone know if a Marin Rift zone 29er could handle and 27,5+ rear wheel?

Thanks!


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

gbouchar said:


> I am a new Marin bikes dealer. No dual suspension on hand since i am only begining with them. I lurking on dual suspension 27.5+ since almost 2 years. NOW i want it to be a Marin.
> 
> Someone know if a Marin Rift zone 29er could handle and 27,5+ rear wheel?
> 
> Thanks!


I owned a 2013 and had rubbing with a 2.4 Maxxis Ardent 29 on an original Stan's Flow. Same wheel with a 2.2 Slant Six was fine.


----------



## gbouchar (Oct 1, 2007)

Zaskar24 said:


> I owned a 2013 and had rubbing with a 2.4 Maxxis Ardent 29 on an original Stan's Flow. Same wheel with a 2.2 Slant Six was fine.


So no chance it could work?


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

*... did the 27.5+ conversion on my inner RIP 9*

I did the 27.5+ (plus) conversion on my Niner RIP 9.

Wheels: WTB Scraper 4.5
Rubber: Schwalbe Nobby Nic(s) 2.8 (can't go 3.0)

Clearance is not an issue (front & back) on the pre-2013 frame.

Cheers,


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2016)

0lli said:


> I did the 27.5+ (plus) conversion on my Niner RIP 9.
> 
> Wheels: WTB Scraper 4.5
> Rubber: Schwalbe Nobby Nic(s) 2.8 (can't go 3.0)
> ...


most excellent


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Olli, how do you like 27.5+ on the Rip?


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

@69tr6r it rides super nice, actually, I like the grip of the Nobby Nics and the added rubber cushion is great for any rocks and roots. Since I was used to a 29'er setup the diameter of the wheel didn't really change, therefore the travel/speed feels quiet similar.

So all in all, I would absolutely do it again.


----------



## skidje (Oct 23, 2010)

Anyone here with 27,5 plus in rear and 29x3 in front on a Soma Juice 22"/XXL? Front no issues (Fork is Krampus) but what is max in the rear? Have 35 mm innerdiam rim (650B) ready to go on. Which Tire to choose for this old 220 LBS guy of 6ft something?


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Olli - very nice RIP9 there. The Nics on your bike look especially nobby and big @ 2.8 too! Going with the same setup on the rear of my bike and decided to stay at 29 on the front to minimize the bb drop. Front will be a 2.35 Mary, so the grip will still be there.


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

@NH Mtbiker thanks!

I thought about keeping the 29' in the front, but I like the way she rides right now, so I'll stay on 27.5+ front&rear for a little while. I can always throw the 29' back on.

Let me know how you like your ride after the conversion.

Cheers!


----------



## konacrasher (Dec 25, 2008)

*Niner rip9*

I would recommend running it 27.5+ front and rear. you will be truly blowin away how well it rides and climbs. bb high is about 13.5 thats not low are all.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

gbouchar said:


> So no chance it could work?


You would have to measure the clearance between he stays per Dusty's notes. It almost might have to do with the fact that kitted up I weigh close to 240 pounds. I no longer have that frame so i cannot help unfortunately.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks great Olli. Are you running 2x or 1x?


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

Anyone have a Santa Cruz tall boy lt converted to 27.5+ ? Wanting a full suspension need to get away from my Yelli Screamy hardtail. Will trade plus cash if deal is right.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

Zaskar24 said:


> Looks great Olli. Are you running 2x or 1x?


Thanks!

I'm running 1-10. Thought about going 1-11, but didn't want to get another hub. Super happy with my XT 1-10 setup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dddd (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm finally done reading the last 20 or so pages here, wow what a lot of info!

I'm looking for a 29er fork with 3-4" travel that will clear the 70mm (actual) wide plus tires-on-rims I already have.

Can anyone suggest a really low-cost fork with straight steerer and QR dropouts that will fit my wheel/tire setup?

I need oil damping as the only real feature, replacing an all-steel fork so not fussy at all.

I've seen popular-priced forks by Suntour, but I know there are others that turn up as closeouts every so often.

Thanks for any help with this, and thanks for all of the useful info posted so far!


----------



## Unit91MS (Sep 10, 2015)

ttimpe said:


> Anyone have a Santa Cruz tall boy lt converted to 27.5+ ? Wanting a full suspension need to get away from my Yelli Screamy hardtail. Will trade plus cash if deal is right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesn't the new tall boy 3 come in both 27.5+ and 29er specs?


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

anyone using marsh guard here and had issues?


----------



## Nitrox416 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi guys,
I will finish the interesting 15 page tomorrow, but I have a quick question somebody have converted a canyon nerve 29er?
I'm actually thinking of buyng dt rim but I'm stucked with size, which will suit best for a 2.8 nobbynic 30mm or 40mm internal?
last question; how is wide the nobby nic with this two rim or similar?
Thank you very much, best thread ever


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

ticketchecker said:


> SC Bantam, wtb i35 with Trail Boss/Bridger combo. Shakedown ride passed with flying colors.


Is all still good after a month with this setup? I'm assuming the tires may have stretched a bit after a few rides.


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

Anyone looking to part with a full suspension frame that I can run 27.5x2.5 tires


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Look for a Heckler!

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

dustyduke22 said:


> Look for a Heckler!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


Been looking let me know if you find one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

dustyduke22 said:


> Look for a Heckler!


yup, yup that's it!!


----------



## tungsten (Apr 7, 2006)

Anyone stuck a plus tyre in a Scout/Patrol?


----------



## wickedmtb (Mar 11, 2012)

*Ragley Marley*

My wife's new build up.
Ragley Marley 27.5. (M)
Velocity Blunt 35 wheels on Nobby Nic's 2.8's.
About 4mm clearance on both sides of rear stays. Good clearance
on 27.5 Fox Float 34. set at 140mm travel. Sram X9 drivetrain.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

has anyone considered going back to the original 29er setup having compared it with a 27.5+?

this is from a point of view of just owning 1 set of wheels - which would you go for a 29er or a 27.5+?


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

wickedmtb said:


> My wife's new build up.
> Ragley Marley 27.5. (M)
> Velocity Blunt 35 wheels on Nobby Nic's 2.8's.
> About 4mm clearance on both sides of rear stays. Good clearance
> ...


Yowza! Like it!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

wickedmtb said:


> My wife's new build up.
> Ragley Marley 27.5. (M)
> Velocity Blunt 35 wheels on Nobby Nic's 2.8's.
> About 4mm clearance on both sides of rear stays. Good clearance
> ...


how much is the bottom bracket raised with this set up and damn that looks close at the seat tube and also at the junction of the seatstays/seat tube - no?


----------



## wickedmtb (Mar 11, 2012)

Clearance on the stays is rather good. Just not for muddy trails. All trails in my area close at the first site of rain, so a non issue here. The woman wont ride on muddy trails anyway. I will post up some close up photos of the clearance soon. I'm not sure how much the BB raised. A good estimate would be about 5 to 6mm. judging from the look of my full suspension with 2.3 Nobby Nic's. Tire is rather close to the seat tube. Prior to the build, I had it mocked up with the same Blunt wheel and some WTB Trailblazers. The Trailblazers rubbed the seat tube cable guide slightly. I thought I would have to shave it off. Fortunate for me, the Nic's cleared


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi...anyone is using the XFusion Sweep 650b fork successfully with 650b+ tires? 

I have an i35 rim with Rekon 2.8" wheel and is thinking of getting the Sweep fork. Looking at the bulge area of the fork looks kinda tight. Thanks.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

mojak said:


> Hi...anyone is using the XFusion Sweep 650b fork successfully with 650b+ tires?
> 
> I have an i35 rim with Rekon 2.8" wheel and is thinking of getting the Sweep fork. Looking at the bulge area of the fork looks kinda tight. Thanks.


I have the sweep, and run fat b nimble 27.5x3.5 tires (severely overstated) on i35 rims. The tires are 2.875" at their widest and see to clear by a good 4-5 mm at the bulges. However the fork arch is very tight, at only about 3mm clearance there. But the FBNs run taller than most.

Anyway, my guess is that it will fit, but I'm not sure by how much.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

GuitsBoy said:


> I have the sweep, and run fat b nimble 27.5x3.5 tires (severely overstated) on i35 rims. The tires are 2.875" at their widest and see to clear by a good 4-5 mm at the bulges. However the fork arch is very tight, at only about 3mm clearance there. But the FBNs run taller than most.
> 
> Anyway, my guess is that it will fit, but I'm not sure by how much.


Thanks...yup the arch is another issue as I think Xfusion fork arch is lower when compared to RS and Fox.

The Rekon on i35 is most prob closer to 2.6ish than 2.8. Have you done the deflate air fully n compressed test? As long as it doesn't rub the tire when fully deflated I guess it's safe to use.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I didn't have any issues with the crown hitting the tire at max travel / bottom out. The fork arch is the only thing that concerns me. I regularly hear stones pass through it. But the rekon is probably a little shorter than the FBN I'm running.


----------



## downi (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello community, it's my first post! 
Here is my Charge Cooker 4 2015 steel frame custom build with WTB Trailblazer 2.8 and a Surly Krampus fork.


----------



## Aaron Bleakley (Apr 30, 2015)

*2016 Kona Procss 153 works with Maxxis Rekon+ front and rear*

Ok, the new Maxxis Rekon+ turned up at the shop yesterday and I thought I would try it on a medium Process 153 we had on the floor.

Put them on the stock i29 WTB rims and it came out at 66mm width and after leaving overnight with 40psi in they came out @68mm. FWIW the 2.3 Minion DHF stock were @58-59mm on same rim

So, as I have a large 153 I put the tires on this afternoon :thumbsup: and they fit great. Tubelessed up perfectly. Have moved Marsh Guard above Pike brace to make sure that I have good debris clearance and the rear Marsh is in the same place as with the DHF. In summer I will take off the Marshes.





















Photos constrict the appearance of gap, there is a solid fat index finger or more in the rear of the bike, and a little fingers gap below the brace on the Pike and good gap to the sides. In no way will the tire rub even if the casing grows a couple more mm, and there easily enough room for if I tweak a rim mid-ride.

Rode it home after work today and it felt good- will give it a proper go on the weekend, and I am sure that it will enhance the Process' ability even more


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Nimble 9, Gen 2, setup with Easton ARC35 rims on 2.8 Rocket Rons. Plenty of room on a nonplussed 120mm Pike. The rear is tight, but I *think* there is enough room to run 15psi. I sure hope...









































Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pepe.vargas.10 (Apr 9, 2016)

Aaron Bleakley said:


> Ok, the new Maxxis Rekon+ turned up at the shop yesterday and I thought I would try it on a medium Process 153 we had on the floor.
> 
> Put them on the stock i29 WTB rims and it came out at 66mm width and after leaving overnight with 40psi in they came out @68mm. FWIW the 2.3 Minion DHF stock were @58-59mm on same rim
> 
> ...


on the front wheel, that such would be the WTB i35 in the fork?
https://www.bike-components.de/es/WTB/Asym-i35-TCS-27-5-Felge-p46391/ 
for kona process 153 2015


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2016)

Aaron Bleakley said:


> Ok, the new Maxxis Rekon+ turned up at the shop yesterday and I thought I would try it on a medium Process 153 we had on the floor.
> 
> Put them on the stock i29 WTB rims and it came out at 66mm width and after leaving overnight with 40psi in they came out @68mm. FWIW the 2.3 Minion DHF stock were @58-59mm on same rim
> 
> ...


clean setup... be curious to see how they measure after a ride with proper 18-19psi.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2016)

mhopton said:


> Nimble 9, Gen 2, setup with Easton ARC35 rims on 2.8 Rocket Rons. Plenty of room on a nonplussed 120mm Pike. The rear is tight, but I *think* there is enough room to run 15psi. I sure hope...


looks like a good fit.


----------



## Aaron Bleakley (Apr 30, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> clean setup... be curious to see how they measure after a ride with proper 18-19psi.


Quick ride today after work- still measuring a solid 68mm at 13.5 fr and 14.5 rear. Super unlikely that I will run anywhere near 18psi unless I move somewhere that has super-hero dirt.

Clearance is still excellent after 3 days

For reference I normally run @22 fr/24psi rear in 2.3 Minion DHF. 24-26psi in Ikons on my Kona Unit. 18-25psi on CX bike with tubeless Mud Wrestlers.

I weigh 175pounds and am 6'2" and race equiv of Cat1 on road/mtb/cx. Have been running tubeless since 2000 (ghetto and UST on original Crossmax UST), so am super used to softer pressures. The casing JUST starting to fold is my personal indication of grip level and I don't mind that sensation at all, but I know a lot of people don't.

I setup my tire pressures for the grip levels of the day. I normally try to run as low as possible till the tire REALLY folds over then add 1 psi.

In winter I have been know to run 18psi in the Minions for grip on the super slick moss covered rock/roots we have....


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

Any more info on a kona Satori getting converted to 27.5+ going with 2.5 tires. I have 2.8 tires to but love the 2.5 wtb brakeout tire. Anyone know sizing on them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## <maurice> (Mar 7, 2011)

mhopton said:


> Nimble 9, Gen 2, setup with Easton ARC35 rims on 2.8 Rocket Rons. Plenty of room on a nonplussed 120mm Pike. The rear is tight, but I *think* there is enough room to run 15psi. I sure hope...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! That would be exactly my future setup. Do you think the fork could accomodate a 3.0 Rocket Ron?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

Kona Satori: The Satori converts well to 27.5+, I just did mine last week. Plenty of clearance for 2.8 (WTB Trailblazers) front and rear. I have a few short rides on it but can tell it is going to be a really fun bike and I will like it. Conversion dropped the BB height a little bit, but the Satori had a very high BB. Current BB is 13.5, it must have been 13 3/4 before. I am running the Roval 650B Fattie carbon rims with the 2.8 TB. I could go a bit bigger I think but have not tried any other tire.


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

Kona Satori here as well. Just set up tonight with Easton Heist 30's and WTB Ranger 2.8 F&R. Initial set up has these tires sitting at about 2.6" wide and 28.125 tall. I'm getting a b2b measurement of 165mm and 67mm at the knobs and 62.5mm at the casing mounted on the i30 rims @20psi. Set them up tubeless. Added stans and inflated again to 30psi for over night. Only rightish spot is the drive-side chainstay. There's only about 4mm there. May cause an issue with mud and the chain in the largest gear. Will try to add pics later.


----------



## ttimpe (Nov 15, 2015)

StumpyandhisBike said:


> Kona Satori here as well. Just set up tonight with Easton Heist 30's and WTB Ranger 2.8 F&R. Initial set up has these tires sitting at about 2.6" wide and 28.125 tall. I'm getting a b2b measurement of 165mm and 67mm at the knobs and 62.5mm at the casing mounted on the i30 rims @20psi. Set them up tubeless. Added stans and inflated again to 30psi for over night. Only rightish spot is the drive-side chainstay. There's only about 4mm there. May cause an issue with mud and the chain in the largest gear. Will try to add pics later.


What size is your bike? And how tall are you. I'm gonna run 2.5 breakout so I shouldn't have any problems

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm 5'6" when I don't slouch. I have a 30" inseam and my Satori is a size small 16" frame. I'm running a '12 Fox Float 34 that has the upgraded air spring and the fit 4 damper at 150mm travel. Idk the exact A2C height of this upgraded fork but it's shorter than it was when it was a 140 with the old internals but ever so slightly taller than my Pike 150. I will get you a BB height and some ride impressions tomorrow.


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

StumpyandhisBike said:


> I'm 5'6" when I don't slouch. I have a 30" inseam and my Satori is a size small 16" frame. I'm running a '12 Fox Float 34 that has the upgraded air spring and the fit 4 damper at 150mm travel. Idk the exact A2C height of this upgraded fork but it's shorter than it was when it was a 140 with the old internals but ever so slightly taller than my Pike 150. I will get you a BB height and some ride impressions tomorrow.


I think you will like it, had a really good ride on mine last night and it was super fun. In Bend OR so trails are a bit loose and dusty with rocks. Added traction of the 2.8 tires adds to the confidence level.


----------



## Sayhawatpu (Jun 28, 2016)

Has anyone tried a Commencal Meta AM29 for 27.5+ setup? Tech sheet indicates that the frame accepts maximum of 57mm tyre. I do not know if that is accurate.


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Sayhawatpu (Jun 28, 2016)

I have measured my Chainstay and Seatstay on my Commencal Meta AM 29er 2014.

I wonder if 27.5+ will work. Planning to setup Nobby Nic 2.8 on Easton Arc 35.

Anyone has idea if these measurements produce enough tyre clearance?

Thank you very much.


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

That's better clearance than my Satori at the same points. I'd say you probably should be GTG on a 35 rim and a 2.8



Sayhawatpu said:


> I have measured my Chainstay and Seatstay on my Commencal Meta AM 29er 2014.
> 
> I wonder if 27.5+ will work. Planning to setup Nobby Nic 2.8 on Easton Arc 35.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulm1 (Jul 1, 2016)

*27.5 plus tyre on 27.5 standard frame and fork*

So, I decided to put the nobby nic 27.5, 2.8 on a spectral 6.0, 2015 with a fox 34, 130-160 talas.
the rims are 30mm wide internally and 35 externally, superstar components.
There is a lot of Clearance even for mud days in the front (even for a 3.0 tire).
I also put the wheel with the tire in the rear but it was marginally OK.
So, the numbers are: contact area, 67mm (wide)
from the end of the rim (sideways) to the top of the tire: 61mm (tall)
I will also post photos to clear things up.


----------



## my51isfast (Sep 16, 2008)

Picked up a Spot Honey Badger for my wife recently. Looks to have tons of clearance. I measured the widest areas and it measures narrow (like 70mm) anyone have experience setting one up? Slider dropouts make it feel promising but want another opinion


----------



## pepe.vargas.10 (Apr 9, 2016)

Aaron Bleakley said:


> Ok, the new Maxxis Rekon+ turned up at the shop yesterday and I thought I would try it on a medium Process 153 we had on the floor.
> 
> Put them on the stock i29 WTB rims and it came out at 66mm width and after leaving overnight with 40psi in they came out @68mm. FWIW the 2.3 Minion DHF stock were @58-59mm on same rim
> 
> ...


¿the fork is 29 or 27.5?. regards!


----------



## pepe.vargas.10 (Apr 9, 2016)

mhopton said:


> Nimble 9, Gen 2, setup with Easton ARC35 rims on 2.8 Rocket Rons. Plenty of room on a nonplussed 120mm Pike. The rear is tight, but I *think* there is enough room to run 15psi. I sure hope...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a consultation please: the fork is a normal pike? Or to hub boss? I could say the width of tire in mm ?. I want mount maxxis rekon 2,8 tires and wtbi35 rims. Regards!

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI G7-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2016)

*2016 SC heckler*

Wheelset as follows;

Spank Oozy 395+ trail rims (i35mm)
Schwalbe NN 2.8's 67tpi KNOB-KNOB =68mm/ 2.7"
CASING = 67mm/2.64"
BB= 13 ¾"


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

pepe.vargas.10 said:


> a consultation please: the fork is a normal pike? Or to hub boss? I could say the width of tire in mm ?. I want mount maxxis rekon 2,8 tires and wtbi35 rims. Regards!
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI G7-L01 mediante Tapatalk


Correct. Normal 15x100 29'r Pike at 120mm. Plenty of room. Not sure how the Rocket Ron's measures out.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

nvphatty, where'd you get those rims? Didn't know they had hit the market yet. Want some.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2016)

PHeller said:


> nvphatty, where'd you get those rims? Didn't know they had hit the market yet. Want some.


 A Large Hadron Collider (LHC) from switzerland sent them my way and if you absolutely must have them? ....well there's a mighty fee involved  i kid, i kid.

I did create a thread for them a couple months ago that should answer your query...http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/spank-oozy-395-trail-rims-1011513.html

here's another thread i created just yesterday..http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/2016-heckler-2-way-conversion-1017995.html


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

nvphatty said:


> A Large Hadron Collider (LHC) from switzerland sent them my way and if you absolutely must have them? ....well there's a mighty fee involved  i kid, i kid.


I'm about 15 miles away from a Relativistic Heavy Ion Collider (RHIC), what rims are available to me?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2016)

GuitsBoy said:


> I'm about 15 miles away from a Relativistic Heavy Ion Collider (RHIC), what rims are available to me?


yer killin me smalls..:lol::lol: you kind sir have the option of any rim of your choice to do with as you see fit.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

As an aside, am I the only one who thinks "Large Hadron Collider" was a terrible choice of names? My fingers practically insist on transposing the D and R, which is coincidentally the title of my favorite gay porn flick.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2016)

^^tmi


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Transition TransAM 29" 

Rim Setup: AlexRims Supra 35 (30mm internal width)
Front tire: Maxxis Chronicle 27.5 x 3.0
Rear tire: Maxxis Ikon 27.5 x 2.35

Rear clearance: I think I could barely put a Ikon 2.8 in it, but a Rekon+ or WTB Trailblazer could be a bit too cramped should the rim bends or tires get wobbly.

Right now the BB is darn better then as specced by Transition (the TransAM sits too high) and the 2.35 rear tire works really well with the Supra rims. 

Up front I am matching the bike with a Boost Reba RL and oh gosh it's so fun to ride with!


----------



## jokaankit (May 4, 2014)

lol tmi is right. I stayed away from large hardons, and worked at RHIC. It's really amazing to see the magnitude of work and planning that goes into running the collidor. Testing only ran for a few months out of the whole year I worked there. I'm not sure how often LHC fires up the collidor, but I imagine it's less than that and you might have to wait some time for those rims to show up one ion at a time. Check to make sure the wheels are true before you go out for a ride!


----------



## pepe.vargas.10 (Apr 9, 2016)

mhopton said:


> Correct. Normal 15x100 29'r Pike at 120mm. Plenty of room. Not sure how the Rocket Ron's measures out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI G7-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## robertsmurray (Oct 31, 2014)

How about a 2005 Titus Switchblade 650b conversion....turned out really sweet!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Sweet, but not 27.5 PLUS. 

It's just a 650b conversion.


----------



## wenna (Jul 7, 2016)

Have a -16 Specialized Camber Expert Carbon 29 with Fox 34 FIT4 fork. I would like to get a 27.5 plus wheelset for it but I need some help.

How wide should I go for the rims? 40mm or 50mm?

What size tires can I fit without rubbing on my bike?

Help appreciated


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)

wenna said:


> Have a -16 Specialized Camber Expert Carbon 29 with Fox 34 FIT4 fork. I would like to get a 27.5 plus wheelset for it but I need some help.
> 
> How wide should I go for the rims? 40mm or 50mm?
> 
> ...


you'll need/want to take some measurements between both chain/seat stays as well as the fork seal bulge in order to determine the allowable space to work with. Once you know this it makes the feedback from members easier to assist with your specific bike......OTOH some members may own this model and readily know the widths and or have such a setup already.


----------



## robertsmurray (Oct 31, 2014)

Yup, just a 650b conversion, 2.25 wide is the max tire width that will fit. Holy smokes....the difference between 26" and 27.5 is mind blowing. The SB really likes being a 27.5, much improved in every aspect. I don't have to by something new, I've got a nice ride for a few more years....it's very unique, local Pivot guys were digging it!


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

robertsmurray said:


> Yup, just a 650b conversion, 2.25 wide is the max tire width that will fit. Holy smokes....the difference between 26" and 27.5 is mind blowing. The SB really likes being a 27.5, much improved in every aspect. I don't have to by something new, I've got a nice ride for a few more years....it's very unique, local Pivot guys were digging it!


I think the point was that this is a +size forum and not regular sizes.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

mglder said:


> I think the point was that this is a +size forum and not regular sizes.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


That bike is cool, but should probably go on roadbikereview.Com


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2016)

tfinator said:


> That bike is cool, but should probably go on roadbikereview.Com


that's a bit harsh.:eekster:


----------



## buggymancan (Jan 30, 2005)

Anyone try running 27.5 plus tires on a Yeti ASRc/29er?


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

*Niner Ros 9 SS*

NN 2.8F, WTB Ranger 2.8R. NN rear scared the bejeezus out of me in the wet....


----------



## SB666 (Aug 12, 2014)

Back2MTB said:


> NN 2.8F, WTB Ranger 2.8R. NN rear scared the bejeezus out of me in the wet....
> 
> View attachment 1085459


Nice! What is your internal rim width? Do you have a width measurement on that 2.8 Ranger?


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Easton arc27 rims, Ranger measures 66.8mm knob to knob now but definitely seems to be stretching. Mounted the tire 24hrs ago. I will try wider rims next but the eastons were a screaming deal with upgraded dt350 hubs which are great for SS.


----------



## SB666 (Aug 12, 2014)

I was hoping they measured a little narrow (like the other WTB's) so great news! I wonder how durable their light casing is compared to the Nobby Nic. Would love to shave the weight off my rear tire but I was flatting twice a week with the thin Nobby... I wonder if WTB's light casing is any stronger?


----------



## wenna (Jul 7, 2016)

nvphatty said:


> you'll need/want to take some measurements between both chain/seat stays as well as the fork seal bulge in order to determine the allowable space to work with. Once you know this it makes the feedback from members easier to assist with your specific bike......OTOH some members may own this model and readily know the widths and or have such a setup already.


Measurements on the Camber:
Seatstay at about where the tire is - about 77mm should be a few mm more as the diameter of the 27.5+ should be a tad bit less than the 29er. 
Seal bulge on -16 Fox 34 - about 78mm


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2016)

wenna said:


> Measurements on the Camber:
> Seatstay at about where the tire is - about 77mm should be a few mm more as the diameter of the 27.5+ should be a tad bit less than the 29er.
> Seal bulge on -16 Fox 34 - about 78mm


My setup for comparison.

Spank Oozy 395+ trail rims (i35mm)
Schwalbe NN 2.8's 67tpi KNOB-KNOB =68mm/ 2.7"
CASING = 67mm/2.64"
Dia = 28 3/8th 
FORK SEAL BULGE = 76MM
INSIDE FORK BRIDGE = 77MM

IMV plenty of room for 2.8's based upon your measurements.


----------



## wenna (Jul 7, 2016)

nvphatty said:


> My setup for comparison.
> 
> Spank Oozy 395+ trail rims (i35mm)
> Schwalbe NN 2.8's 67tpi KNOB-KNOB =68mm/ 2.7"
> ...


Thank you for the info. I was thinking of trying the NN 2.8 up front and Rocket Ron 2.8 rear. Both on 40mm inner rim width. Maby the DT Swiss XM 551 rim, or the 40mm 1501 spline one wheelset.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2016)

wenna said:


> Thank you for the info. I was thinking of trying the NN 2.8 up front and Rocket Ron 2.8 rear. Both on 40mm inner rim width. Maby the DT Swiss XM 551 rim, or the 40mm 1501 spline one wheelset.


:thumbsup: good setup as the RR rolls a bit better but lacks the grip the NN does, if your riding terrain somewhat matches this your good.


----------



## DirtJersey (Aug 19, 2005)

did you lose any BB height?
Trying to figure out what I need for my 14 Sultan to convert it..what width scraper?


----------



## cellery (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't see any Felt bikes on after all these pages, but looking for any Virtue riders that have done this conversion (Mine is the 2015 Virtue 3). Spacing at the rear already looks super tight with a 29x2.4 Vittoria GOMA. Front looks fine for space... Thinking about i35s with 2.8 Trailblazers.


----------



## aperral (Apr 23, 2014)

2014 Trek Slash with Ibis 741 and 2.8 Nobby Nics

The BB height went up to 13.75-13.8in .
It was at around 13.5/13.6 when I placed a 0.5 degree offsetbushing. BUT what I'm really interested in is the BB height difference when I'm on the bike at standstill SINCE, from what I read on the Internet, the plus tires has more sag when ridden, at "optimal" pressure. I hope it's close, if not equal (BB height).


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2016)

aperral said:


> 2014 Trek Slash with Ibis 741 and 2.8 Nobby Nics


nice hotrod :thumbsup:


----------



## Gobike200 (May 14, 2016)

Any info on this build?


----------



## AZmtncycler (Jan 23, 2004)

*First RIP RDO 650 B + that I know of....*

Here is my RIP RDO converted over. 3.0 WTB Ranger up front and 2.8 Ranger in the back. Totally transforms the bike and the welcomed lower bottom bracket (now at 13 1/4") enables much better balancing in the technical rockfest here in AZ.


----------



## Gobike200 (May 14, 2016)

Pjerm said:


> Some pics I found creeping on the internet.
> View attachment 1021355
> View attachment 1021356
> View attachment 1021357
> ...


I need one of these


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice looking rig, but that looks a bit close for clearance back there, hope you don't pickup any rocks or hit any mud  Don't forget to come back with thoughts on B+ vs regular 29ers.



aperral said:


> 2014 Trek Slash with Ibis 741 and 2.8 Nobby Nics
> 
> View attachment 1087364


----------



## Gobike200 (May 14, 2016)

Gobike200 said:


> I need one of these


Has anyone have info on this build I've looked n looked


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Gobike200 said:


> Has anyone have info on this build I've looked n looked


Which frame?

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gobike200 (May 14, 2016)

Sorry idk why the link doesn't attach but its the Niner WFO 9


----------



## wickedmtb (Mar 11, 2012)

*Ragley Marley*

My second Marley build up, taking shape 
Size (16)


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2016)

quite colorful :thumbsup:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

That's a nice looking ride, like the green :thumbsup: You do plan to move the saddle forward on the rails, right or get a post with a setback head so the rails are clamped in the centre? Curious of your proportions to be needing the saddle that far back with a 72* STA?



wickedmtb said:


> My second Marley build up, taking shape
> Size (16)
> View attachment 1088863


----------



## wickedmtb (Mar 11, 2012)

Most definitely. Photo is a basic mock up. The saddle will be at about center rail. A 50mm stem is also on the way to me now. Thx.


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

2016 Enduro 29










2015 Honzo ST


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Mitchy, 

Doesn't the 27.5+ on the Enduro 29 drop the BB significantly?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

PHeller said:


> Mitchy,
> 
> Doesn't the 27.5+ on the Enduro 29 drop the BB significantly?


.5 inches

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

PHeller said:


> Mitchy,
> 
> Doesn't the 27.5+ on the Enduro 29 drop the BB significantly?





dustyduke22 said:


> .5 inches
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


there abouts. i measured height on both sides of the bike before and after. dropped from about 355 to 345. arguably a better height on the enduro, it doesn't feel as high any more.

the honzo is the concern; stock height is 305, will drop to about 295. i'll likely bump up the fork to 130/140 to compensate however.


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Morpheous said:


> Add Diamondback Sortie 29 to the list. 2.8" WTB Trailblazer


What year sortie and what kind of clearance are you getting? pics? Thanks!


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Is anyone getting more pedal strikes after the conversion? Is there a significant BB drop?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

mitchy said:


> 2016 Enduro 29
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those 2.8 or 3.0 tires on the Enduro?


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

MoveMaine said:


> Is anyone getting more pedal strikes after the conversion? Is there a significant BB drop?


BB drop is in the neighborhood of 1/2". Yes, you'll almost assuredly have more pedal strikes. I opt for my 29er wheels when heading out to chunkier trails as pedal strikes and rollover are both better. For faster smoother trails I go for 27.5+ for the silly amounts of grip and lowered center of gravity from the BB drop.


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

prj71 said:


> Are those 2.8 or 3.0 tires on the Enduro?


Both, 3.0 front and 2.8 rear.

Now have 2.8 minions on both ends though.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone gone plus on a 2016 Remedy 27.5 frame? Is the frame different than the 29er?


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Anyone converted any of the FS 29ers on bikesdirect for a budget 27.5+?


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Reading through the entire thread gets a little tricky to find what works and what doesn't. I created a google doc that anyone can edit with the following columns:

Make | Model | Year | Fork | Tire Front | Rim Front | Tire Rear | Rim Rear | Notes

I'll try and get through the thread to add what I can, but it would be super helpful if everyone added their conversion to the list.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1CfiM8DKCbdqAjvsU0eA0QXnzvBIJ35MW_DJ5jNQeD5w/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2016)

MoveMaine said:


> Reading through the entire thread gets a little tricky to find what works and what doesn't. I created a google doc that anyone can edit with the following columns:
> 
> Make | Model | Year | Fork | Tire Front | Rim Front | Tire Rear | Rim Rear | Notes
> 
> I'll try and get through the thread to add what I can, but it would be super helpful if everyone added their conversion to the list.


fantastic work & idea. :thumbsup:

perhaps getting this as a STICKY would serve the membership well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2016)

ttttt


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Added my Niner Rip 9 to google doc


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

nvphatty said:


> fantastic work & idea.
> 
> perhaps getting this as a STICKY would serve the membership well.


I have emailed the forum admin numerous times suggesting this, but nothing has happened from it. Maybe if others did the same, we could make it happen

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2016)

dustyduke22 said:


> I have emailed the forum admin numerous times suggesting this, but nothing has happened from it. Maybe if others did the same, we could make it happen


I did exactly that 2 days ago, sent a PM to rockcrusher, Klurejr and AndrwSwitch and only RC read the PM with no reply...:bluefrown:


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

I believe it has been mentioned before, but to further the compatibility discussion I was able to fit a 148 boost hub into my nimble 9 frame with 142 spacing. I'm sure someone will chime in about tolerances for the steel etc, but for 5mm difference I just can't fathom that it will have any negative impact on the frame or the hub when it only took the slightest of nudges to drop it in. As it sits, it has a chupacabra 2.8 on a boost roval fattie 29im on the rear. It can obviously take a much wider rim, but that's what I have. Now the plan is to purchase a boost fork for it and interchange wheel sets with my Pivot 429t. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## th3umbra (Oct 15, 2014)

*My 27.5+ Santa Cruz Tallboy 2*

"Plussed" my SC Tallboy 2. I laced up some Easton Arc 35 rims to DT Swiss 350 hubs and used a Rekon+ on the front and an Ikon+ on the rear.


----------



## Endless Trails (Apr 10, 2016)

MoveMaine said:


> Reading through the entire thread gets a little tricky to find what works and what doesn't. I created a google doc that anyone can edit with the following columns:
> 
> Make | Model | Year | Fork | Tire Front | Rim Front | Tire Rear | Rim Rear | Notes
> 
> ...


I added my Giant Trance a few days ago, but may I suggest that we split the frame and fork into two completely different categories? That would make it a lot easier to find a suitable fork. For example, I have a 27.5 fusion fork on my gf bike that takes a 27.5plus tire with a lot more clearance than my RS 29er fork. Listing a fork once and then different rim/tire combinations that works or doesn't work would be more beneficial i think.

Also, would it be worthwhile to add a category of bikes/forks that don't fit plus tires?


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

Endless Trails said:


> I added my Giant Trance a few days ago, but may I suggest that we split the frame and fork into two completely different categories? That would make it a lot easier to find a suitable fork. For example, I have a 27.5 fusion fork on my gf bike that takes a 27.5plus tire with a lot more clearance than my RS 29er fork. Listing a fork once and then different rim/tire combinations that works or doesn't work would be more beneficial i think.
> 
> Also, would it be worthwhile to add a category of bikes/forks that don't fit plus tires?


Added my Satori to the list. I think what would be helpful is for users to add a bit more information if they can. Things like internal rim width, frame size as well as measured frame clearance. As well if the the front forks were 29ers or 650b and do they have QR, 15x100 or 20x110 or Boost 15x110 spacing as any of those differences might change how a tire fits. That added info I think is crucial for individuals who are thinking about converting and are unsure if their set up will fit or not.

That info could be in another category or perhaps another page but for a list like this to be comprehensive each person needs to provide as much details as they can.


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

These are great suggestions. It's a matter of balancing simplicity with clean data, which are sometimes in opposition.

I added an "Unsuccessful" tab for conversions that don't work.

As for the fork, that gets a little tricky in organization. I think people will be able to glean information from the other data.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2016)

MoveMaine said:


> These are great suggestions. It's a matter of balancing simplicity with clean data, which are sometimes in opposition.
> 
> I added an "Unsuccessful" tab for conversions that don't work.
> 
> As for the fork, that gets a little tricky in organization. I think people will be able to glean information from the other data.


'simplicity' being the key word. Basic info thats contained within this Doc for someone contemplating the conversion will receive the nuts n bolts if you will of whats functional / successful.


----------



## EnyMeny (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi, debating whether to stick a front suspension fork on my 100x9mmQR Marin Pine Mountain (2016).

I am running Vee Tire Bulldozers 27.5+ 2.8s at the moment.

The fork I had in mind was the 29er Manitou Marvel Expert. Anyone know what their clearance is like?

Cheers


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

retokunaga said:


> Cannondale F29 Carbon 2013. Anyone?


Did you ever convert or get more info?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2016)

MoveMaine said:


> These are great suggestions. It's a matter of balancing simplicity with clean data, which are sometimes in opposition.
> 
> I added an "Unsuccessful" tab for conversions that don't work.
> 
> As for the fork, that gets a little tricky in organization. I think people will be able to glean information from the other data.


Klurejr responded today and enquired if it had been taken care of?

My reply was not that i was aware of.


----------



## Raumfahrer Rolf (Apr 18, 2007)

*New life for an old dog*

2008 Kona Unit
Ranger (29x3") on WTB i29 rim on the front
Trailblazer on WTB i29 (27.5) rim in the rear
Some thoughts:

Both fit really well, even with the sliders slammed
Really appreciate the increased traction and cushion
Front end was raised about 1 cm by larger tire, rear end dropped about 0.5 cm by smaller wheel, net effect = bike slackened about ~1-2 deg (not a bad thing, Kona website lists 08 Unit HTA at 72 deg!)
Considered hunting down a compatible suspension fork, very glad I went this route instead!








Apologies for the poor pic


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Raumfahrer Rolf said:


> 2008 Kona Unit
> Ranger (29x3") on WTB i29 rim on the front
> Trailblazer on WTB i29 (27.5) rim in the rear
> Some thoughts:
> ...


Pretty rad. What's the fork?


----------



## Kooper (Jun 21, 2015)

Does anyone know if you can go B+ on a 2013 stumpjumper evo 29er? I can get a great deal on one, and if I could use the 29ers and try B+ that would be perfect. I don't have the bike to measure.


----------



## Raumfahrer Rolf (Apr 18, 2007)

tfinator said:


> Pretty rad. What's the fork?


Old Origin8 29er carbon fork, similar to the old White Brothers Rock Solid. Designed around an 80 mm 29er suspension fork (468 mm axle to crown, I believe)


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

nvphatty said:


> I did exactly that 2 days ago, sent a PM to rockcrusher, Klurejr and AndrwSwitch and only RC read the PM with no reply...:bluefrown:


I don't moderate this forum but put up a note on the Moderators' forum.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2016)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I don't moderate this forum but put up a note on the Moderators' forum.


are you referring to site/feedback issues forum?? I sent the PM to the 3 of you due to atleast being online often, who moderates what sub forum on any given day i'm not sure, however membership is in need of assistance in some form or fashion and that's what's important. Whom handles it individually or by committee is entirely up to those involved......BTW i also sent the exact PM to FC....no reply either.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

No, moderators have a forum too. I meant I posted something.

Looks like you have your sticky now.

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## fretwater (Sep 22, 2014)

27.5+ success on my 2012 SJ FSR Comp 29er. Got a great deal on new Roval traverse carbon rims and went with 2.8" tires for front and back. Bottom bracket lowered by 9 mm and noticed more pedal strikes initially but then adjusted riding a bit. Minimal clearance with rear chain line in low gear since I use a 2X. Frame has decent clearance. Initially had pressure at 17 psi for tire minimal spec but than lowered to 15 psi and noticed big effect on small bump. Bike rides nimble more like a 27.5 but need more time to really assess.

Note I lowered my 29" tubeless tires to minimum specs 23f/26r and it had a big change to small bump and grip and the 27.5+ wasn't noticeable any better based on one ride but more nimble for sure , which is a plus in tight rocky/rooted trails in NH! It will be nice to swap wheels based on terrain.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2016)

AndrwSwitch said:


> No, moderators have a forum too. I meant I posted something.
> 
> Looks like you have your sticky now.


yes i'm aware you guys have a cave to hide stuff, and yes sticky was handled.


----------



## nohawk (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone gone 27.5+ with a trek procaliber?


----------



## konacrasher (Dec 25, 2008)

*2014 niner rip 9 alloy*

Niner rip 9 2014 added to google docs

Specs 
150mm rct3 boost pike 
wtb scrapers wheelset
Nobby nics front and back 2.8 
1x11 XT


----------



## Txholland (Nov 28, 2006)

What's the biggest rear tire I can run on my Stumpjumper FSR Expert Carbon EVO 650b?
The WTB Breakout 2.5 is rubbing the side of my chain stay. 
Looking for brand/type suggestions. Thanks!!

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/b.../stumpjumper-fsr-expert-carbon-evo-650b/65268


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

6 mm of clearance all around is a pretty common recommendation. For you, that would probably mean backing off about half an inch. Measure your tire's actual width over the knobs as a starting place. You can often find measured widths for tires in reviews.


----------



## badgermtb (Jun 6, 2007)

*Yelli with Yari*

Figured I'd add my 2016 Yelli. 31mm extrenal width rims. 2.8 NN would NOT fit the rear. 2.8 ranger fits the rear...but I'm not sold.

The fork is 1 2016 Yari 27.5 fork. Not boost. Set at 160mm.

Wheelbase feels shorter. Bike is acceptably lower to the ground.

Still not sold. it is a smoother ride overall, but the 29 set up on this bike really ride well.


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi guys. I have an Enduro 29 and I am interested in making it a 27.5+ but I have some concerns. For example in the rear I used to have a Magic Mary 2.35 which is almost a 2.5 in reality and it was the biggest I could go without having rubbing or mud clearance issues. 

So how do the 27.5+ tires fit in your 29ers without any issues? Are they the same width compared to a 2.5 or 2.6 tire but just taller? And if they are mainly taller how do they behave under hard cornering? Don't they roll?

Finally considering that most people don't use aggressive tires like the MM or the DHF how do your tires perform in wet conditions?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## d3ftone (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone have a list of DH bike frames that can fit 27.5+? Does a Boxxer or Fox 40 fit 27.5+?

I tried to search the thread but didn't get anything.


----------



## Noneck (Jun 30, 2013)

gpgalanis said:


> Hi guys. I have an Enduro 29 and I am interested in making it a 27.5+ but I have some concerns. For example in the rear I used to have a Magic Mary 2.35 which is almost a 2.5 in reality and it was the biggest I could go without having rubbing or mud clearance issues.
> 
> So how do the 27.5+ tires fit in your 29ers without any issues? Are they the same width compared to a 2.5 or 2.6 tire but just taller? And if they are mainly taller how do they behave under hard cornering? Don't they roll?
> 
> ...


I just did a 27.5+ setup on my Rip 9 carbon. I went with 2.8 WTB Rangers which measured 2.5 on my 29mm internal width roval traverse wheels non boost. Hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zepplin758 (Apr 22, 2015)

*2017 Devinci Troy*

Here's my Devinci Troy with 2.8" Nobby Nics mounted:

https://i.imgur.com/XdNp31L.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/S13toF4.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/UQOmMxz.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/AF4mEg0.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/b8yAWeB.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/4smcuZb.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/jeu8Xy7.jpg
Also, note that the 2017 model has Boost in the front and rear. Last year it was a standard spaced hub in the front.


----------



## d3ftone (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone know of any DH bikes that are 27.5 x 2.8 compatible? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

Still watching all these combos. With the addition of the 2.5 WTB and 2.6 schwalbe tires do you still recommend an i35mm rim? The 2.8 and 3.0 wide tires all seemed to be recommended that an i35mm rim was kinda the minimum.


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1CfiM8DKCbdqAjvsU0eA0QXnzvBIJ35MW_DJ5jNQeD5w/edit?usp=sharing

This has been out a while but I only see like 14 bikes on this list. Reading through this thread it looks like dusty has done more than that himself.


----------



## oftheworld (Dec 6, 2016)

endless trails.

will the set up work with a stock fox float 32

i see that you put it on with the recon. would i need to adjust any of the stock gearing if its stock at 2x


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

My Karate Monkey with B+:










(also trying a new photo hosting service, since Google isn't working for me anymore)


----------



## denis0082 (Dec 19, 2016)

Nitrox416 said:


> Hi guys,
> I will finish the interesting 15 page tomorrow, but I have a quick question somebody have converted a canyon nerve 29er?
> I'm actually thinking of buyng dt rim but I'm stucked with size, which will suit best for a 2.8 nobbynic 30mm or 40mm internal?
> last question; how is wide the nobby nic with this two rim or similar?
> Thank you very much, best thread ever


Hi Nitrox, did you ever go through converting the Nerve 29 to 27.5+? Did they fit?


----------



## bucknejo (Apr 16, 2014)

Razor Hoof said:


> Decided to see how far I could push things on my Tallboy 1C and 120 Pike. Asym i35s with Ground Control 3.0s. In short, too tight both fore and aft.
> 
> Wrote up a blurb with some pics here.


read the blog post, looks like 3.0s are not going to work. i also have a TB1 c and was looking to put on 2.8's. did you have any luck with this size?


----------



## Razor Hoof (Nov 4, 2015)

2.8s Trailblazers fit, but I sold the tires with a wheelset before I could get good pics for another post.


----------



## bigmike9699 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Rift Zone Carbon plus!*

Hey!

So here is my Marin Rift Zone Carbon set up plus.

Full XTR 1x11
Fox 34 29 140mm (standard 100x15 spacing)
WTB Ci24 carbon wheels on XTR hubs
WTB Trail Boss 3.0 front
WTB Ranger 2.8 rear

I have about 2mm of clearance on the chainstays (seat stays are good) with the 2.8. So it's SUPER tight, but the WTB rims do NOT flex, and there's little mud where I ride. The Ranger also has shorter sidewalls than most, so with a slightly taller sidewall tire, it'd fit better.

Stoked to give it a go once the 2 feet of snow melts haha.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2016)

Awfully snug fit bigmike. if the tire is not dead nuts true you'll have rub.


----------



## bigmike9699 (Aug 27, 2007)

nvphatty said:


> Awfully snug fit bigmike. if the tire is not dead nuts true you'll have rub.


Yup. I redished the rear wheel a bit too the drive side which gave a bit more clearance. The ci24s are super stiff, so that will be the saving grace.

Ideally I'd like a slightly taller tire than the Ranger 2.8. any recommendations?


----------



## coront (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello everyone, I just got a Stumpjumper FSR comp carbon 6fattie 2016 and I want to install my SRAM XX1 transmission from my previous bike. Is this possible? If so, how do I go about this?

Thanks!


----------



## fat_rider (Nov 21, 2016)

tjamscad said:


> OK I think I finally got what you are looking for to help me out here.
> 
> 2015 Trek Marlin 5 (29er)
> 
> Can I 27.5, (650b) Plus this thing. The stock rear tire is a 29x2.0 and measures 28.75in at ridden pressure from the floor up.


Hope this is not too late.
Yes you can put a 27.5x2.8 on a trek marlin. I have a 2012 trek marlin and since I converted it I never went back to 29er.


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

*Non Boost ROS in Winter Rowdy mode*

Trailboss 3.0 front, Ranger 2.8 Rear. Plenty of clearance in back (3.0 possible), front is about maxed out but clearance for mud/snow is just fine. Pike29er with 120mm travel.

LOVING this bike, climbs just fine and RAILS going down.


----------



## Nitrox416 (Mar 15, 2016)

denis0082 said:


> Hi Nitrox, did you ever go through converting the Nerve 29 to 27.5+? Did they fit?


Hi, sorry for the late answer.
No I didn't convert the nerve but from a long period of study I think that in front with a fox 32 there aren't much problems, while the rear seatstays are quite narrow around 75/76mm if I remember well so I think the best way is a 2.6 rear and 2.8/3 front with max 35i rim maybe 40i is too much
Hope I've been useful


----------



## Speedie (Feb 13, 2017)

Has anyone used a 9 mm QR fork with a 27.5+ tire?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Speedie said:


> Has anyone used a 9 mm QR fork with a 27.5+ tire?


The ability to fit a 27.5+ tire has nothing to do with the axle style, it has everything to do with the make, model, and originally intended tire for the fork.

If you tell us which make/model the fork is, and what wheelsize it was meant for, we might be able to help.


----------



## Speedie (Feb 13, 2017)

PHeller said:


> The ability to fit a 27.5+ tire has nothing to do with the axle style, it has everything to do with the make, model, and originally intended tire for the fork.
> 
> If you tell us which make/model the fork is, and what wheelsize it was meant for, we might be able to help.


Thanks, I understand. I'm just trying to find forks that come in a 9 mm QR axle that also fit 27.5+ 2.8" tires. I'm trying to locate one that will fit the stock tires on the 2017 Kona Unit without having to change the front hubs, and I'm not having much luck.


----------



## gsapost (Sep 21, 2014)

*Experiences with Singular Swift w/ 29+ front and 27.5+ rear?*

I am currently running a Singular Swift with a 29+ (2.8inch) front and a 29 (2.4) rear. I am tempted to tryout a setup like below with a 27.5+ rear. Have anyone tried that setup on a Singular Swift? How does it affect handling?

(It is a last generation Swift, but I've seen pics on various sites suggesting that it is possible to run 2.8 inches on a 27.5 rim also on the older version.

Thanks
Greg



Raumfahrer Rolf said:


> 2008 Kona Unit
> Ranger (29x3") on WTB i29 rim on the front
> Trailblazer on WTB i29 (27.5) rim in the rear
> Some thoughts:
> ...


----------



## RunMan (Aug 4, 2015)

Speedie said:


> Thanks, I understand. I'm just trying to find forks that come in a 9 mm QR axle that also fit 27.5+ 2.8" tires. I'm trying to locate one that will fit the stock tires on the 2017 Kona Unit without having to change the front hubs, and I'm not having much luck.


I have a Rockshox Reba 29" 100mm that fits a Maxxis Rekon+ 2.8 on WTB i35 Asymm, 9mm QR Shimano XT hub.


----------



## Brig (Aug 18, 2012)

*Transition Covert 29*

Just threw some wheels on my 2014 Covert 29.

Also added it to the list.

Crossed my fingers and placed the order.

Wheels and tires used:

Spank Oozy 395+ 35 internal width

Maxxis Rekon+ 2.8

Haven't ridden them on the trail yet. My wife just picked up a Chameleon, so a plus ride is planned in the near future.

The front tire had plenty of room in the Pike 29er. 
The rear upper stay was fine too. 
The lower chainstay had enough room but the chain is very close to the tire in the big ring. (XT 1X11) I feel pretty confident it will work fine. I moved the BB spacer back to the drive side to add a little space. I had moved it for a better chainline on the 42 cog.


----------



## RunMan (Aug 4, 2015)

RunMan said:


> I have a Rockshox Reba 29" 100mm that fits a Maxxis Rekon+ 2.8 on WTB i35 Asymm, 9mm QR Shimano XT hub.


Here are some photos:


----------



## RickyFiggz (Jan 11, 2014)

This is all awesome news. It's making me think, I could possibly fit a 27.5+ tire on a rock shox recon qr fork.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jansolo (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello guys!
I'm itching to try a 27.5+ conversion with my 2016 Kona process 111. Thing is I want to go with a wider rim for the WTB trailblazer 2.8 tire.
My concern is the limited rear end on the bike.
- do guys think that the Asym i35 would work? 

Thank you


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Jansolo said:


> Hello guys!
> I'm itching to try a 27.5+ conversion with my 2016 Kona process 111. Thing is I want to go with a wider rim for the WTB trailblazer 2.8 tire.
> My concern is the limited rear end on the bike.
> - do guys think that the Asym i35 would work?
> ...


It's works perfectly. The Rekon 2.8 is primo with an i35 size rim on the 111.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## tjamscad (Jun 10, 2015)

*Marlin5 27.5 rear*

I know this is not the same league as what you are playing in but here is my 2015 Trek Marlin5 with Blunt35 and WTB Convict 2.5 rear. Front is 29x2.3 because I like the extra rollover.


----------



## t0rmentor (Feb 26, 2012)

On One Codeine 29 S + Fox 34 (@130 mm travel, -1.5 headset)
Front wheel: Dartmoor Aircraft (i45) + Maxxis Minion DHF 27.5x2.8
Rear wheel: WTB Asym i35 + Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27.5x2.8

No rubbing, enough clearance to ride it.


----------



## ticketchecker (Mar 18, 2010)

might be selling a lightly ridden MD green Bantam frame, possibly rolling chassis or whole bike depending on what I do next.


----------



## Riggzola (Mar 13, 2017)

dustyduke22 said:


> It's works perfectly. The Rekon 2.8 is primo with an i35 size rim on the 111.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


Dusty, I wanted to clarify that you meant 35mm internal width with the Rekon+ 2.8 will work. In another thread you mentioned the i35 might be too tight. http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/27-5-wheels-tires-kona-process-111-a-946050.html

On your Riot you have i34 rims running the Rekon+. What's the width on those?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'd really like to try converting my Kona Big Unit...even if I can only get a 2.8 in the back. I'd be in about half the cost of a new bike with wheels and suspension fork though that's not required since my rigid fork will handle 29+. But...might be worth the new fork in Boost 110 and wheel to match.

I saw someone converted a Kona Unit...anyone have luck with the Big Unit?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

t0rmentor said:


> On One Codeine 29 S + Fox 34 (@130 mm travel, -1.5 headset)
> Front wheel: Dartmoor Aircraft (i45) + Maxxis Minion DHF 27.5x2.8
> Rear wheel: WTB Asym i35 + Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27.5x2.8
> 
> ...


Nice bike. Just wondering what kind of clearance youre really talking about. I currently have a parkwood, and have been toying with swapping it out for a codeine if it goes back on sale... I currently ride NN2.8s on i45s, and it barely clears the hardtail. Think theres enough room on the codeine? Thanks for any info.


----------



## FlyingAce131 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Cannondale F29 converted to SS & 650b+*

Converted 2008 Cannondale F29two to SS and 27.5+. 
Maxxix Rekon+ 2.8 F&R tubeless
WTB Asym 27.5 i35mm
Awesome build. My new favorite bike in the stable.


----------



## Riggzola (Mar 13, 2017)

FlyingAce131 said:


> Converted 2008 Cannondale F29two to SS and 27.5+.
> Maxxix Rekon+ 2.8 F&R tubeless
> WTB Asym 27.5 i35mm
> Awesome build. My new favorite bike in the stable.
> ...


I am looking at these WTB i35 rims and Rekon+ 2.8 tires. Would you mind measuring the width of the casing and tread for me?


----------



## FlyingAce131 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sure, I'll measure it tomorrow. Bike is at work...


----------



## t0rmentor (Feb 26, 2012)

GuitsBoy said:


> Nice bike. Just wondering what kind of clearance youre really talking about. I currently have a parkwood, and have been toying with swapping it out for a codeine if it goes back on sale... I currently ride NN2.8s on i45s, and it barely clears the hardtail. Think theres enough room on the codeine? Thanks for any info.


Almost 1 cm each side between the tire and the seatstay.


----------



## FlyingAce131 (Dec 4, 2016)

Riggzola said:


> I am looking at these WTB i35 rims and Rekon+ 2.8 tires. Would you mind measuring the width of the casing and tread for me?


The casing & tread both measure 180 mm @ 15 psi


----------



## FlyingAce131 (Dec 4, 2016)

The casing & tread both measure 180 mm @ 15 psi


----------



## Riggzola (Mar 13, 2017)

FlyingAce131 said:


> The casing & tread both measure 180 mm @ 15 psi


Width should be in the 66-68mm range


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2017)

FlyingAce131 said:


> The casing & tread both measure 180 mm @ 15 psi


somethin amiss with this as 180mm = just over 7". measure casing width then knob width separately for 1 tire and see what you have.



Riggzola said:


> Width should be in the 66-68mm range


correct


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

t0rmentor said:


> Almost 1 cm each side between the tire and the seatstay.


WOW, thats a lot more than I was expecting. I'm working with only about 5mm on each side, and I dont see the NN getting that much bigger from 35 to 45mm rims. Thanks for the info.


----------



## FlyingAce131 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah, my bad. Battery on calipers was dying and probably not set right. Got a new battery today. I'll check it again tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2017)

FlyingAce131 said:


> Yeah, my bad. Battery on calipers was dying and probably not set right. Got a new battery today. I'll check it again tomorrow.


get one ah dem battries that the bunny uses.


----------



## Riggzola (Mar 13, 2017)

Any luck? trying to decide on buying some wheels.


----------



## FlyingAce131 (Dec 4, 2016)

It measures 67mm.


----------



## flyhard (Dec 23, 2008)

FlyingAce131 said:


> It measures 67mm.


any chance you can measure the tire height (end of rim/bid to top of knobs)?
and the overall diameter of the wheel+tire? (should be around 70-72mm)?

anyone knows if a shorter rim profile height would mean smaller overall wheel diameter, or all of them would end up the same (exc. tire)?


----------



## wickedmtb (Mar 11, 2012)

Ragley Mmmbop 2016.
-NN 27.5x2.8 tires F/R on Velocity blunt 35 wheels.
-RS team Boxxer, 180mm 27.5















Trek Remedy 7. 2014
-NN 27.5x2.6 tires F/R on WTB Asym i35 wheels.
-RS Yari, 150mm 27.5


----------



## journey (Jan 27, 2004)

mitchy said:


> Both, 3.0 front and 2.8 rear.
> 
> Now have 2.8 minions on both ends though.


Hi. What tires are you running now? I am running DHF and DHR on my 29 wheels, and am considering going 27.5+.

What rims do you have? I could not tell from your pix. I have 29 Roval Carbons on my 2016 E29 and they go out of true when I ride downhill trails (go figure ;- )


----------



## flyhard (Dec 23, 2008)

Canyon Spectral 7EX, 27.5
PIKE 27.5, 150mm, non-boost
DT 481 rims (i30)
DHF 2.8 front
REKON+ 2.8 back


----------



## Rugerfan777 (Sep 7, 2017)

How many cm do yo have between the back tire and rear triangle of the frame?


----------



## Rugerfan777 (Sep 7, 2017)

t0rmentor said:


> Almost 1 cm each side between the tire and the seatstay.


Is 1 cm really enough clearance?


----------



## t0rmentor (Feb 26, 2012)

Rugerfan777 said:


> Is 1 cm really enough clearance?


Enough to ride muddy trails. Mud from tire stays on chainstay, but without rubbing.


----------



## Rugerfan777 (Sep 7, 2017)

t0rmentor said:


> Enough to ride muddy trails. Mud from tire stays on chainstay, but without rubbing.


What if rock or stick gets in there? I am just wondering if their is a consensus of how many cm is enough clearance?


----------



## flyhard (Dec 23, 2008)

Rugerfan777 said:


> How many cm do yo have between the back tire and rear triangle of the frame?


6mm on both sides and upper says arch, 5mm to bottom arch (between chainstays). 
from all i've read i understand that 6mm is the minimal recommended clearance, but have seen many here ride with much lower clearances.

i have not ridden in mud yet, muddy rides are not so common here, its either dry and loose (most of the year) or non-ridable goo.


----------



## Treetux (Apr 17, 2012)

*Covert 29er Ride report*

Brig,

How about a ride report on your 29er Covert conversion, I have been thinking of doing this to mine.


----------



## flyhard (Dec 23, 2008)

Just an update after some time riding my converted CANYON SPECTRAL 7EX with 2.8 DHF+/REKON+ on 30mm id rims.

Works great for all tails I ride. Holds well through corners, drop offs and rock gardens.
Just got a first mini-DH session on them - they've been amazing! super fast and confident, despite the terribly loose conditions. no clearance issues at all (had some doubts).
I find the i30 rims to be acceptable with these tires, but you really have to go i35 or wider for the full experience. Could not get comfortable with pressures lower than 13-14psi, actually punctured my rekon at the bid(!!) at around 10psi, but riding was pretty rough.
Made a cool video for that ride - so you can get a feel of what the conditions were like

https://vimeo.com/241383473#t=15s


----------



## microbike (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi. Ppl
Anyone out there with any luck on 2014 trek fuel ex4 29er frame? Care to share more info please.

2014 Fuel EX 4 29 - Bike Archive - Trek Bicycle


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

There is totally a whole thread on converting Trek 29ers!
http://forums.mtbr.com/trek/2016-fuel-ex-9-27-conversion-1010123.html


----------



## isnowi (May 22, 2009)

Nice, how much clearance on the rear? Thinking of doing this myself (i have 2017 ex 6.0)


----------



## chaser80 (Apr 6, 2018)

Can’t wait to try this b+ setup this weekend! Front rim is only 28mm wide so tire profile is a bit rounder compared to rear with a 31.6mm... but should still make for a fun ride! 

-Ragley big wig
-Fox talas 125-150
-Rocket Ron 27.5x2.8


----------

